# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Who is watching the NBA playoff?

## Bio-Active

I am liking the upsets so far who is watching?

----------


## Rwy

The only series I can watch so far is clippers and Golden State. They ate each other and it resembles 90s bball

----------


## Bio-Active

> The only series I can watch so far is clippers and Golden State. They ate each other and it resembles 90s bball


Blazer Houston game in ot now great game! I was surprised to see the pacers loose game 1

----------


## zaggahamma

Missed em all so far amigo

But will subscribe to this thread and try to tune into a few

Missed the whole reg season just something about last seasons playoffs and finals

----------


## Rwy

> Blazer Houston game in ot now great game! I was surprised to see the pacers loose game 1


The pacers have been a mess for the past month. I can see them getting bounced in the first round. I really dislike watching Harden play. He is such a flopper and I cant stomach when players pull that crap. Next round will be good.

----------


## derekkpapa1

NHL for me but would like to Miami lose!!

----------


## Rwy

The Rockets look terrible. Harden always disappears in big games. I can see Melo signing with them next year

----------


## zaggahamma

Isnt melo in the twilight of his career. ..never got on the right teams or toxic?

Kind of an iverson type

----------


## gearbox

> I am liking the upsets so far who is watching?


Same here. Would like to see the spurs win it all. Everyone always counts them out cause thete roster is older. I love the way they all play together as an actual team. 

Miami will be hard to beat.
clippers also.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

My bulls looking sad...but we got two first round picks lol. Now if Rose can come back...

----------


## zaggahamma

derek rose reminds me of grant hill for some reason

----------


## Bio-Active

> Same here. Would like to see the spurs win it all. Everyone always counts them out cause thete roster is older. I love the way they all play together as an actual team. 
> 
> Miami will be hard to beat.
> clippers also.


Spurs might not get out of the first round at this rate!

----------


## gearbox

Dallas are way better then their record shows. They usually come alive in playoffs and dirk becomes trouble for anyone. They got a lucky shot at the end. Great shot!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Dallas are way better then their record shows. They usually come alive in playoffs and dirk becomes trouble for anyone. They got a lucky shot at the end. Great shot!


Well.. Lets face it the west is much tougher. The teams are decided 1-8 by not even close to the margin of the east.

----------


## ChrisG217

Wouldnt be shocked if Miami gets a 3peat. And the whole Clippers owner getting axed is just making this series much more dramatic....... Is it football yet?!?!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wouldnt be shocked if Miami gets a 3peat. And the whole Clippers owner getting axed is just making this series much more dramatic....... Is it football yet?!?!


Haha NFL or NCAA

----------


## zaggahamma

NCAA is only prefootball/ little league

----------


## Bio-Active

> NCAA is only prefootball/ little league


Brother give college football more credit... I used to feel the same way but now i actually prefer college football over NFL any day of the week. Do not get me wrong i still like NFL but i love NCAA

----------


## ChrisG217

Both Homie!!!!!!

----------


## ChrisG217

> Haha NFL or NCAA


Both Homie!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

maybe pay em a little? maybe some grocery vouchers?

----------


## Bio-Active

> maybe pay em a little? maybe some grocery vouchers?


Your Spurs just may get this done tonight...

----------


## zaggahamma

First game I look at all year and I turn on to see vince Carter take the BIGGEST flop. ..AND ITS CALLED!!!! now I know y I didnt watch a single game this year

----------


## zaggahamma

Then duncan gets FVCKING CLOBBERED!!! AND NO CALL!!!! EXPLAIN IT!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Spurs look good today!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Was I seeing things? I know u dont like to point at the refereeing but how can that be enjoyable

----------


## Bio-Active

> Was I seeing things? I know u dont like to point at the refereeing but how can that be enjoyable


Unfortunately it's part of the game we have to accept. In the end SA got the job done and it looks like the better teams are moving forward. Idk if Indiana is going to get out of the second round and Miami may struggle with Brooklyn. Miami was swept by them in the regs reason. The second round in the west should be awesome. Great games getting ready to start this week!

----------


## RaginCajun

the playoffs have been fun to watch, plenty of game 7's! the refs need to let them play at the end of the game or call the game the same way throughout. i would like to see Indiana pull it together and watch Brooklyn take the champs out. i think that will be tough with D-wade getting a lot of rest. still anyone's game!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Any game 7's tonight?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Any game 7's tonight?


No the next round starts tonight

----------


## junipoo

So many game 7s in one day was awesome! blazers taking it with less than a second to go. pierce blocking the game winning shot. spurs blew out the mavs but that series was still good. I'm a big okc fan and liked both warriors and clips but now that its okc and clips idk who to root for but its going to be a good ass series!

----------


## Bio-Active

> So many game 7s in one day was awesome! blazers taking it with less than a second to go. pierce blocking the game winning shot. spurs blew out the mavs but that series was still good. I'm a big okc fan and liked both warriors and clips but now that its okc and clips idk who to root for but its going to be a good ass series!


Should be a couple great games tonight!

----------


## Bio-Active

Indiana might just loose game 2. Wow

----------


## zaggahamma

Loved seing pierce put chalmers down with the shoulder. ...damn though back to 9 cuz they can't make a 1 ft shot

----------


## Bio-Active

> Loved seing pierce put chalmers down with the shoulder. ...damn though back to 9 cuz they can't make a 1 ft shot


Miami is a different beast in the playoffs. Miami looked pretty good tonight!

----------


## "Maximus"

> Loved seing pierce put chalmers down with the shoulder. ...damn though back to 9 cuz they can't make a 1 ft shot


"Normally I don't condone abusing the elderly but beating KG and Pierce in the playoffs is the gift that keeps on giving for the Heat... it's the most wonderful time of the year..." 

lmao!!!

----------


## "Maximus"

Classic!!! Hahahah.. 

Miss you [email protected]!!

----------


## zaggahamma

2nd game I watched all year thats what last years final did to me

Looks all the same this year

Flop artist is right but many r guilty but hes supposed to be big and bad

Pffffttt

didnt even know j kidd was a coach bwahaha

Ill take a peek at game 2 to keep an eye on dem refs

----------


## Lrodriguez

I don't know about you guys but did kevin durants MVP speech bring a tear to your eye?? Hahaha just great, such a humble and deserving guy

----------


## zaggahamma

> I don't know about you guys but did kevin durants MVP speech bring a tear to your eye?? Hahaha just great, such a humble and deserving guy


i'll have to youtube that thanks

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn the pacers r struggling wtf happened to them this year they were on a tear 1/3 to 1/2 the season?

----------


## zaggahamma

Finally! Stevenson makes one to nail the coffin ...well game 2 anyway

----------


## Bio-Active

That was a must win game for the pacers but loosing game one and game 2 being close will make things tough going to Washington now for the pacers

----------


## zaggahamma

KD with 17 in 1st qtr

Shoukd have watched that mess instead of the news

----------


## Bio-Active

> KD with 17 in 1st qtr
> 
> Shoukd have watched that mess instead of the news


Must win game for OKC

----------


## zaggahamma

> Must win game for OKC


wow had no idea clips got game one or my orlando boy redick was on the clips either

Pauls leadin em back in it

Read about it tomorrow

----------


## Bio-Active

Chris Paul Ida great player. Talk to you tomorrow

----------


## hawk14dl

I'm in Oklahoma so naturally a Thunder fan. 

But I got no cable. So I got to wait and see in the morning. Sucks

----------


## Bio-Active

> I'm in Oklahoma so naturally a Thunder fan.
> 
> But I got no cable. So I got to wait and see in the morning. Sucks


That's a bummer you could at least get the score center app for your phone to see the score

----------


## Lrodriguez

even worth checking out the 25minute long one on nba.com, inspiring words

----------


## Bio-Active

Should be a couple good games tonight!

----------


## zaggahamma

Just clobber that ugly number 6 u gotta kill a snake by taking off the head

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just clobber that ugly number 6 u gotta kill a snake by taking off the head


i don't see that happening. Love him or hate him he continues to get better and probably the best player on the planet right now

----------


## zaggahamma

Dont get me started

----------


## Bio-Active

> Dont get me started


lol...... I know you don't like him  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

I think I jinx teams when I watch. ..dude hits 4/4 threes thdn I turn it on and rim rockers thank goodness for 6' 2" rebounding

----------


## zaggahamma

Here we go refs already

----------


## zaggahamma

At least these commentators say something about it

----------


## zaggahamma

I see my orlando boy rashard lewis snuck onto the heat...good to see him but sad his choice of colors

----------


## Bio-Active

Garnett finally scored

----------


## zaggahamma

Not even close lj DID travel...just dont understand not calling traveling

----------


## Bio-Active

> Not even close lj DID travel...just dont understand not calling traveling


They never call traveling its been that way forever, Jordan, Kobe, lJ I could go on and on

----------


## Bio-Active

Allen lighting it up

----------


## zaggahamma

I agree its not just lj 

Traveling is only called 77.7% of the time it occurs from 3 step layups to what lj did tonight with the bowleggee shuffle (max will like that one)

K brooklyn lets get back in it(series that is lol)

----------


## Bio-Active

Blazers blew it too. Hopefully they can play better at home but we will see. Game 3 is going to be a must win for both teams

----------


## Bio-Active

Hibbert got called for a travel!

----------


## zaggahamma

Who won?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Who won?


Indiana

----------


## zaggahamma

good...hope they wake up

----------


## Bio-Active

> good...hope they wake up


i will be going back and forth tonight watching the games and the UFC card.

----------


## JimmySidewalk

go spurs go  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

I like the nets atm...do they play pu$$ies tonite?

----------


## Bio-Active

> I like the nets atm...do they play pu$$ies tonite?


i would be surprised if the nets win another game. Williams held to 0 points last game and garnet with 4 points in the first 2 games. Honestly I don't see much to like. Ray Allen has been the guy so far in this series and I look for another big game from him tonight. Bosch has been playing well too. Just saying.....

----------


## zaggahamma

Cuz I like pierce AND garnett ...that team mitht have been a lil late coming together and even more reason to like them is WHO THEIR PLAYING!!!

I see its coming on late tonight. ..nets get this one by 13!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cuz I like pierce AND garnett ...that team mitht have been a lil late coming together and even more reason to like them is WHO THEIR PLAYING!!! I see its coming on late tonight. ..nets get this one by 13!!!


nets are getting away with picking up there luggage and traveling!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh I saw traveling on the nets big man but COME ON MAN!!! THAT FN BOWLEGGED FVCKER CANT FN KOVE W/0 walkin. ...and wtf is up with getting fouled then 2 steps layup and get continuation. ..nba has been flawed for some time

----------


## Bio-Active

Man idk what they are looking at sometimes with the calls. I thought Kevin was still pretty good till this year. He isn't looking so good. I kind of feel sorry for pierce he is still pretty good

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol
^^

----------


## zaggahamma

T e l e t o v i c

----------


## Bio-Active

> T e l e t o v i c


Boy that guy has made a impact on this game! I have never seen him before... Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

He warmed up a lil in game 1 but became irrelevant

This shiat is just like soap operas it always the same its practically scripted

----------


## zaggahamma

My prediction is looking good with a lil over a min left

----------


## zaggahamma

Just saw haslem how did he lose his role...havent seen him...used to LOATHE him too

----------


## Bio-Active

> Just saw haslem how did he lose his role...havent seen him...used to LOATHE him too


I have no idea why Haslem isn't starting they started battier makes no sense but what do I know... Go blazers

----------


## zaggahamma

Didnt even c him off rhe bench in 1 and 2 but just at the end of 3 when it was all she wrote for the uglies

----------


## Bio-Active

> Didnt even c him off rhe bench in 1 and 2 but just at the end of 3 when it was all she wrote for the uglies


Yeah was strange to not see him play at all... Congrats to your spurs winning first 3 games looks like the blazers will be out soon

----------


## zaggahamma

i really am a fan of whoever plays miami past orlando magic

but the spurs deserved another the last few years

----------


## Bio-Active

> i really am a fan of whoever plays miami past orlando magic
> 
> but the spurs deserved another the last few years


the only reason i would pull for the blazers is cause they are close to home but it looks lie they are done

----------


## zaggahamma

gonna check for games today but i got my golf finale  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

> gonna check for games today but i got my golf finale


i think OKC will win and I will take Washington... What do you think. Just for bragging rights?

----------


## zaggahamma

Pacers I will take

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pacers I will take


Pretty safe but kind of like you dislike Miami i dislike the Pacers so your on for bragging right  :Wink:  Looks like OKC is getting it done!

----------


## Bio-Active

I really thought Okc would win that game but seeing the clippers win puts a smile on my face!

----------


## zaggahamma

I only watched golf...wut a nail biting finish!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I only watched golf...wut a nail biting finish!


Yeah great game brother and this Indiana Washington game is starting out great. To bad I am watching game of thrones her in 41 minutes!!! Maybe I will dvr it.... Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Only show/series ive watched in years is dexter...loved 95 out of the 96 episodes

Thought it was a very well done crime drama

----------


## Bio-Active

> Only show/series ive watched in years is dexter...loved 95 out of the 96 episodes
> 
> Thought it was a very well done crime drama


yeah i liked that show too. Close game here at the end brother!

----------


## zaggahamma

K I turn on

----------


## Bio-Active

It's a barn burner here at the end

----------


## zaggahamma

Sloppy play

Think that wizard player missed that ft on purpose hopin for offensive board

----------


## zaggahamma

Hill gives them a chance

----------


## zaggahamma

Big 3 pointer comin up for OT!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Looks like you get bragging rights but that was a good game

----------


## zaggahamma

nothing to brag about in that sloppy win

but ok

booooooooooooyah  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Fvcking east coast fvcking late a$s stwrting games!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

The hate is coming back...such cry babies

Ref's r actually calling it straight so far but usually do in beginning

----------


## zaggahamma

Take that back

How did pierce commit a tech when ugly gave the forearm...this league will never see

----------


## zaggahamma

And gets worse ugly push off no call then no contact by rim ugly gets the call

----------


## zaggahamma

Talk about a travel

Takes 2 steps gets stuffed and stops hops wi5h 2 feet then up for 2 points

NO CALL 

AND NO MENTION BY THE COMMENTARY

----------


## Bio-Active

I missed the game was at my daughters soccer game.. Go blazers!

----------


## Bio-Active

I never would have thought Indy would be behind today by 30!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh everything going Washington way...like their wizards or something

----------


## zaggahamma

Had to switch to the factor

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeh everything going Washington way...like their wizards or something


Sometimes it just goes that way... Indiana is just really hot or really cold. They were cold tonight. Who do you like in this Washington vs OKC game?

----------


## zaggahamma

OKC lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> OKC lol


wow... Washington's game to loose. Pretty sub par performance for Washington to blow that lead. Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

brooklyn up 7 at half

----------


## Bio-Active

Close game nets are hitting there shots

----------


## zaggahamma

Went cold late when they needed to ball...now yeh FOUL A 90% FT shooter

----------


## Bio-Active

Ray Allen

----------


## Bio-Active

Johnson

----------


## zaggahamma

Super hack...if it were lj he woukd b at the line. ..biggest problem in the nba...and its not like its rare

----------


## Bio-Active

Wow......

----------


## Bio-Active

Who do you like tonight? I would like to see Indiana loose though I think Indiana will finish the series tonight and I like the clippers win but again I see OKC finishing that up tonight. We will see

----------


## zaggahamma

I peaked at the game for a bit and seemed as if indiana wraps and I didnt follow the clips enough to comment other than it woukd take a great team to beat that young thunder team

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow peaked back

Wiz 19-4 run and lead

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow indiana back 9 up

----------


## zaggahamma

Rematch in the east

----------


## Bio-Active

This OKC is shaping up to be a good game. OKC just tied it up heading to the 4th

----------


## hawk14dl

Thunder up  :Nutkick:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thunder up


all 1 and 2's left now. We will see Sunday

----------


## zaggahamma

Yuppers

----------


## zaggahamma

Max? Enjoy game?

I missed it damn....maybe I shouldn't watch and jinx Indiana

----------


## zaggahamma

I bet ugly was cryin askin for the foul calls throwin up the arms in whiney disbelief

Huh

WHAT

----------


## Bio-Active

> I bet ugly was cryin askin for the foul calls throwin up the arms in whiney disbelief
> 
> Huh
> 
> WHAT


Miami looked bad. Played from behind the whole game. This Indiana team is young and dangerous. I been saying it the last couple years but I think this is the year Indiana gets by Miami in the eastern conf finals. Tomorrows game should bea fantastic game too

----------


## zaggahamma

.............

----------


## RaginCajun

twas a good game, Indy came to play. Miami was having trouble with the pick and roll, and D West was killing Lebron when he was posting up! Should be a great series!

----------


## Bio-Active

> twas a good game, Indy came to play. Miami was having trouble with the pick and roll, and D West was killing Lebron when he was posting up! Should be a great series!


if Indy shoots like that from the field and beyond the arc I think they can beat anyone

----------


## RaginCajun

> if Indy shoots like that from the field and beyond the arc I think they can beat anyone


was listening to mike and mike this morning and they were some statistics out about hibbert. seems that when hibbert was in last night, miami's avg. shot distance was from 14ft, and shot around 40%. when he was not in the game, avg shot distance was 7ft and they shot around 65%. i think he dictates the series. miami does not have a big man to compete with him, unless you count greg odom!

----------


## Bio-Active

> was listening to mike and mike this morning and they were some statistics out about hibbert. seems that when hibbert was in last night, miami's avg. shot distance was from 14ft, and shot around 40%. when he was not in the game, avg shot distance was 7ft and they shot around 65%. i think he dictates the series. miami does not have a big man to compete with him, unless you count greg odom!


I don't see Greg getting minutes in this series. In fact Miami may get swept if Indiana keeps shooting like they did yesterday. Who do you guys like tonight?

----------


## zaggahamma

I saw a lil of the hibbert talk and this and that also although I missed the game I would not watch if I knew miami would lose 

And I think the 2 teams tonignt are equally good and see it as a toss up...I like the spurs people more but have nothing against the thunder past thinking that skinny fvck started the whole sticking out the mouthpiece all ****ing game long

And fvck 9pm! Wtf!

----------


## zaggahamma

Now tonight fn 830!! Wtf!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Now tonight fn 830!! Wtf!!


its tough cause on the west coast it's 530 tip off. If they had 530 tip off eastern time there would be no ratings from the west cause everyone would be working. I see the pacers winning this game pretty easy!

----------


## zaggahamma

Im surprised to hear u say that...fn west coast can tape it!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Im surprised to hear u say that...fn west coast can tape it!!!


i just think Indiana has to much fire power. For Miami to win Indiana would have to cool off. Indiana built this team to beat Miami plain and simple. Without home court Miami will have to dig deep. I just call it the way I see it brother. I think OKC is done too

----------


## zaggahamma

Sounds good on paper and I like it...maybe a beat down too

----------


## Rwy

Anyone see the report about the FBI agent hired by Cuban in 2006 to try and figure out if the NBA is rigging games

----------


## Bio-Active

> Anyone see the report about the FBI agent hired by Cuban in 2006 to try and figure out if the NBA is rigging games


^^^^ No way?

----------


## zaggahamma

Haslem playing

----------


## Bio-Active

> Haslem playing


yeah he is but man those pacers are good! All 5 starters are all stars

----------


## Bio-Active

To much Indiana... They have not cooled of they are still shooting hot!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Pacers look confident...lotta swag in the movement

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pacers look confident...lotta swag in the movement


they kind of let off the gas a little in the end of the first qtr. let's see what happens now before halftime. Strange calls and air ball shots?

----------


## zaggahamma

Then go super cold and look like shit after I yap about em...low scoring quarter

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol u posted the same thing

----------


## zaggahamma

Wtf missing everything now

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol u posted the same thing


haha great minds think a like brother. Both teams look kind of bad!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wtf missing everything now


haha we just did it again!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Strange calls? Idk...guess not watching closely...fn small tv too...lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Strange calls? Idk...guess not watching closely...fn small tv too...lol


that foul on bird man were he got to shoot free throws c'mon that should have been a foul on him not Indiana

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh then the fn bullshiat non charge easy call but no call...but the fn pacers went blind. ..thank God for the hibbert sky hook dayam....sloppy as game

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeh then the fn bullshiat non charge easy call but no call...but the fn pacers went blind. ..thank God for the hibbert sky hook dayam....sloppy as game


they are not hot like game 1 for sure!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Sloppy game

----------


## zaggahamma

Every fvcking call going miami way as usual fouls out of bounds everything...fvxking clubbing the pacers in the paint but no calls

----------


## Bio-Active

> Every fvcking call going miami way as usual fouls out of bounds everything...fvxking clubbing the pacers in the paint but no calls


both teams are playing pretty sloppy in all fairness brother. To many turnovers and just poor ball handling

----------


## Bio-Active

Should have been a foul on Anderson

----------


## zaggahamma

But indiana cant fvcking make shit either...way fn ridiculous

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami finally got called for a foul!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Indiana decided to play defense and hit a shot!

----------


## zaggahamma

Yes great ending

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes great ending


pretty sweet Shot!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Lets see what happens here in the second half

----------


## zaggahamma

Lance a lot

----------


## Bio-Active

Indiana is about to bust this loose!

----------


## zaggahamma

Scola always suck this bad?

----------


## zaggahamma

Finally

----------


## Bio-Active

Closer game than I thought it was going to be

----------


## zaggahamma

Poor shooting is why...they r outplaying the heat but missing a lot

----------


## Bio-Active

> Poor shooting is why...they r outplaying the heat but missing a lot


Indiana needs this game. Indiana doesn't want to split and then go to Miami for the next 2

----------


## zaggahamma

Agree

----------


## Bio-Active

That 3 by George was redic!

----------


## zaggahamma

Knee to back and knee to head aint a foul ok imma do that that to #6

----------


## zaggahamma

Hope he stays down

----------


## zaggahamma

Fn flopping piece of scum garbage

----------


## Bio-Active

I don't think that was really a very hard foul

----------


## Bio-Active

West was clearly making a play on the ball

----------


## zaggahamma

Lucky I wasnt west or been last game

----------


## zaggahamma

No hes just a puss

----------


## Bio-Active

What is Indiana doing???!

----------


## zaggahamma

Too many missed layups and free throws. ..gave it away....OReilly factor time

----------


## Bio-Active

Bosch really needs to stop shooting 3's vs indiana

----------


## Bio-Active

Indiana is blowing it!

----------


## Bio-Active

Good night zagga I will check in for tomorrow nights game

----------


## Rwy

Refs gave that game to the Heat.

Loose ball foul on wade when he tried to hurt hill was the start of the suspicious calls in the 4th.

----------


## Getlean007

I am not watching ir

----------


## Getlean007

But I wish I was, I love basketball

----------


## Bio-Active

Will San Antonio blast OKC tonight?

----------


## zaggahamma

I wont know til tomorrow ill be asleep at halftime

----------


## Bio-Active

> I wont know til tomorrow ill be asleep at halftime


Fair enough brother i will check in tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

Im joking bro...just ranting. ..rather it wasnt on so late...back to the east series I need to add I saw what u and the commentators were saying about how poor the heat r playing and that being said we still lost what does that say about indiana...its like nobody neither team wanted to take the game I never saw so many turnovers missed layups bad passes whining unbelievable

Lot more heart in tonight's teams imo

----------


## Bio-Active

Tonight's game is going to be hard for OKC without Ibaka I just don't know if they can win without him. San Antonio is to good but we will see. Glad your gear it has been fun bsing during these games!

----------


## zaggahamma

U2 bro

Ibaka wasnt in the first one u prolly knew that yeh thats a lot of player to be missing

Here we go

----------


## zaggahamma

Collison looks like a giant jake gyllenhaal

----------


## zaggahamma

Wtf is up with duncans offense accuracy I love how their squelching westbrook..hes l8ke a non factor

----------


## zaggahamma

Whered u go bro

Damn close one here....back to back .1 second inbound volleyball shots can u believe

----------


## Bio-Active

> Whered u go bro
> 
> Damn close one here....back to back .1 second inbound volleyball shots can u believe


I am here brother just had dinner closer game than I thought it would be... Danny green!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Ginobli!!! Wow offensive foul shooting a 3

----------


## Bio-Active

Lets see what happens in the 2nd half

----------


## zaggahamma

I knew green would heat up any game. ..westbrook is a ticking time bomb

----------


## Bio-Active

> I knew green would heat up any game. ..westbrook is a ticking time bomb


Spurs have opened a can of whoop butt

----------


## Bio-Active

Sweet lay up by Parker!

----------


## zaggahamma

At least I thougbt these 2 teams were a toss up

SPANKIN a the thunder r a gettin

----------


## Bio-Active

> At least I thougbt these 2 teams were a toss up
> 
> SPANKIN a the thunder r a gettin


Pretty bad bro... You may as well go to bed I see OKC putting the bench out and leaving them

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh I saw the bench players come out 

OReilly factor on now

Hope birds pacers wake the fvck up tomorrow

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeh I saw the bench players come out
> 
> OReilly factor on now
> 
> Hope birds pacers wake the fvck up tomorrow


They're taking 3 days off between for travel... No game till Saturday after tonight

----------


## hawk14dl

The damn Thunder better pull their heads out. Geeez

----------


## zaggahamma

3 days dayam wtf....maybe it'll b earlier since saturday

----------


## zaggahamma

> The damn Thunder better pull their heads out. Geeez


35 points deep

----------


## Bio-Active

> 35 points deep


okc might get one done but I predict spurs finishing this series in 5

----------


## zaggahamma

If both teams play like they did its over in 4...no fn game tonight?

----------


## Bio-Active

> If both teams play like they did its over in 4...no fn game tonight?


No game tonight we don't see OKC again till Sunday. I bet Ibaka is going to try and play Sunday.

----------


## zaggahamma

ibaka better play they need all the help they can get

----------


## Bio-Active

> ibaka better play they need all the help they can get


i agree it would be much more fun to watch a competitive series then watch this blow out fest

----------


## Bio-Active

You ready for tonight's game Zagga?

----------


## zaggahamma

8:30 EVEN ON SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but yes...lol

----------


## Bio-Active

alright brother i will be here!

----------


## zaggahamma

Imma b tired as fvxk I think....lil running around then lil pool fun and vodka coctails and no nap...lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Imma b tired as fvxk I think....lil running around then lil pool fun and vodka coctails and no nap...lol


i am getting a nap in before the game  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

Tip off in 6 minutes

----------


## Bio-Active

Bosch is horrible traveling and terrible shooting

----------


## zaggahamma

All good....watchin the pacers play a little bit not as as bad as the heat...so far anyway. .up 7 or 9

----------


## Bio-Active

Sloppy sloppy game so far

----------


## zaggahamma

West is gonna ball tonignt why is it when u get stuffed and come down and travel ITS A FVCKING jump ball!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout fn time hibbert!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 whistles? To call timeout these days???????

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami looks like they do not know how to play basketball

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh....either team would b spanked by SA if play like this...just dont get it

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeh....either team would b spanked by SA if play like this...just dont get it


For sure

----------


## Bio-Active

SA playing fantastic ball

----------


## zaggahamma

Y the fuk u wanna have a fn beard like that ugly pos

----------


## Bio-Active

> Y the fuk u wanna have a fn beard like that ugly pos


Lol it is pretty horrible. He totally reminds me of the rodman days in Chicago

----------


## zaggahamma

How the MOTHER FVCK IS THAT A FN T ON INDIANA??? & FN COMMENTARY AGREES??? THANK FN GOD THEY CALLED UGLY BEARD POS FOR THE OVER THE TOP

----------


## zaggahamma

He did3stick the ball in his face

----------


## zaggahamma

Didnt

----------


## zaggahamma

Fn slip called a FVCKING FOUL NOW!!! NBA SUCKS!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

How can that be a foul on George?

----------


## zaggahamma

> How can that be a foul on George?


I know....the nba/ refs suck!!! THEREFORE NBA SUCKS cuz its been long problematic

----------


## Bio-Active

> I know....the nba/ refs suck!!! THEREFORE NBA SUCKS cuz its been long problematic


At the end of the day SA probably is going to win the title even with poor officiating

----------


## zaggahamma

Scola

----------


## zaggahamma

Wtf is up with the fn COMMERCIALS!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wtf is up with the fn COMMERCIALS!!


Yeah pretty constant Bosch just got rejected !!

----------


## zaggahamma

Scola!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lance and one

----------


## Bio-Active

About time Stephenson gets called for a foul

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah pretty constant Bosch just got rejected !!


I know bahimi o4 whatever his name is lol...BOOOOM!!!
Miami may not get 30?

----------


## Bio-Active

If Miami doesn't get something going soon they Maya's well just put the bench in

----------


## zaggahamma

I LOATHE the name udonis

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami needs to take advantage oftener turnovers

----------


## zaggahamma

San Antonio woukd be up 70-25 against these FVCKING SCHMUCKS!!! INDIANA is fvckijg afraid of these fn pus $ ies

----------


## Bio-Active

> San Antonio woukd be up 70-25 against these FVCKING SCHMUCKS!!! INDIANA is fvckijg afraid of these fn pus $ ies


Indiana getting in to foul trouble. 3 on George hurts

----------


## zaggahamma

Flying forearm at YOUR FACEgets you your 3rd foul sorry George

----------


## Bio-Active

Stephenson is getting beat up

----------


## zaggahamma

Interesting commentators question miami fouls

----------


## Bio-Active

Wow another pacer turnover and a foul on hill

----------


## Bio-Active

Stephenson dancing all over LBJ

----------


## zaggahamma

Needed that foul on west...well deserved Finally

----------


## zaggahamma

Wade gets away with a travel as usual

----------


## zaggahamma

West cold

----------


## Bio-Active

Wow we have a game now

----------


## zaggahamma

Pacers should have had 60 points and hopefully that's not costing them the game

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pacers should have had 60 points and hopefully that's not costing them the game


It might they blew that second quarter bro

----------


## zaggahamma

Roy called it right on

----------


## Bio-Active

> Roy called it right on


Yep lets see what happens in the second half

----------


## zaggahamma

Bosh gonna foul out

----------


## Bio-Active

Bosch just needs to come out of the game

----------


## Bio-Active

Wade is on fire! Hill may foul out and that's hurts Indiana big time

----------


## zaggahamma

Unfuvkijgbelievable

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami is on fire

----------


## zaggahamma

Dont know how an obvious block csn be called a charge...not even close to being planted ...barely even had time to jump in front of him u dont think these foul calls make a difference its HUGE...totally demoralizes a team the competition is too tight as it is FVCK IT...EVERY TIME I WATCH THE NBA ITS THE SAME MOTHER FVCKING THING!

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh the miami refereeing is on fire

----------


## Bio-Active

There is alway going to be bad calls. Unfortunately it's part of the nba

----------


## zaggahamma

And the few calls against miami they ALWAYS have something to fn say to the refs

----------


## Bio-Active

> And the few calls against miami they ALWAYS have something to fn say to the refs


Lol of course they do but I don't see the refs backing down

----------


## Bio-Active

Tempers are going to get flaring here soon bro

----------


## Bio-Active

Fouling Allen on a 3 really?

----------


## zaggahamma

Hibbert is a slow fat kid

----------


## Bio-Active

Not fat just lazy

----------


## zaggahamma

Glad bahimi in

----------


## Bio-Active

Ray Allen

----------


## zaggahamma

Hibbert is like dwight howard lazy pieces o shiat

----------


## zaggahamma

Cant even box out the toothpick ugly skinny lonf necked orangatun bosh

----------


## Bio-Active

Allen is just a machine in this quarter

----------


## zaggahamma

Gotta look to the spurs...this shit is a fvcking repeat of last year same damn shiat

----------


## Bio-Active

> Gotta look to the spurs...this shit is a fvcking repeat of last year same damn shiat


I am looking forward to tomorrow nights game brother!

----------


## zaggahamma

yup 8:30 also 

ppl think okc might get one at home

i think SA should treat em like btiches they r

----------


## Bio-Active

> yup 8:30 also 
> 
> ppl think okc might get one at home
> 
> i think SA should treat em like btiches they r


I agree with you brother... See you tonight

----------


## Bio-Active

I just saw on sc that ibaka is planning to play tonight. We may just have a game

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol he a bich too

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol he a bich too


Bro you have to admit it would be nice to just see a competitive series and see SA win with no OKC excuses?

----------


## zaggahamma

Normally I like that yes but all that matters is beating miami and that I LOATHE that organization with all my heart and soul I would t up those fvckers everytime the whined and threw up their hands after called for a rare foul

So I want a team with confidence to play them and not just beat em but embarrass them like they should have in last nignts game....Indiana could have easily held them to 30 !!!! AT THE HALF!
San Antonio has the people to do that....great work ethic. ..great humble players

Hibbert really showed me his lazy dwight howard ish self last night and actually every game ive seen him play

Well hope its enjoyable for you either way

Tty then

----------


## Bio-Active

Lol I will be there watching and I will enjoy it for sure. I mean really at the end of the day the only reason I would like OKC to win is to see more games. I would like to see Miami and SA in the finals for sure. If Miami makes the nba finals again this year win or lose 4 years in a row and winning 2 is quit the accomplishment loving or hating them. I have always liked Miami but to be honest it's always been because of wade and Shaq era but even when Alonzo morning and Timmy were there they were fun to watch.i enjoy the game regardless of the teams playing in the playoffs because you like the players and I agree with the fact that SA just has a classy roster and the best coach in the nba!

----------


## gearbox

I will try to stay up to date with you boys.
I hope the spurs can beat Miami in the finals this year. Tired of the LB is the GOAT etc. Yes he is good but GOAT he is not even close imo. I have nothing against him but would like to see Miami come down off the pedestal a little bit and lose to an organized team of guys that play well as a team. 

ok will do well at home. interesting to see tonight's game. I like OK but its hard to like a team that plays suck horrible defense.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I will try to stay up to date with you boys.
> I hope the spurs can beat Miami in the finals this year. Tired of the LB is the GOAT etc. Yes he is good but GOAT he is not even close imo. I have nothing against him but would like to see Miami come down off the pedestal a little bit and lose to an organized team of guys that play well as a team. 
> 
> ok will do well at home. interesting to see tonight's game. I like OK but its hard to like a team that plays suck horrible defense.


The difference in tonights game will be Ibaka if he can play and play well they have a chance. OKC swpt SA during the reg season with him healthy but then again the playoffs are serving to be a different story! Glad you jumped in here Gearbox!

----------


## zaggahamma

Id hammer that fvcker and send his as× back to the Congo and shut their fn mouths parker green and splitter r gonna spit skulls tonight

All she wrote

Enjoy

----------


## Bio-Active

Danny green

----------


## zaggahamma

Green makes a dozen 3 s and wont matter how many congos

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn congo goin off

----------


## Bio-Active

Ibaka looking good

----------


## Bio-Active

Ibaka blocking Tim

----------


## zaggahamma

I know right..what a fn game...glad parker got the floater..super important for him to get involved

----------


## Bio-Active

> I know right..what a fn game...glad parker got the floater..super important for him to get involved


This game is going to be more competitive for sure. Well at least I hope

----------


## Bio-Active

3 fouls on Perkins someone else is gonna have to step up

----------


## Bio-Active

Westbrook might just blow this with poor decisions and poor play

----------


## gearbox

Playoffs are always different. Stars come out to play. Spurs will not lose at home so they obviously wont lose the series. Nice to see it go to game 7 though.

spurs have defense

----------


## zaggahamma

Great game

I agree

Lot better playing than the east series

----------


## zaggahamma

Diaw

----------


## Bio-Active

Guys coming off the bench for OKC look much netter at home!

----------


## zaggahamma

don't know what took so long to call that traveling

----------


## zaggahamma

look like he was playing on a slip and slide

----------


## Bio-Active

> don't know what took so long to call that traveling


That was pathetic

----------


## Bio-Active

It's all Ibaka

----------


## gearbox

> Diaw


He is a good player.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ibaka DEFINITELY the difference though u called it...I would prolly have seen/called it if indidnt want SA to b dominant

----------


## gearbox

They need to come up with a traveling class and make everyone take it. Along with when at the foul line you can attack the basket. Thats getting ridiculous

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ibaka DEFINITELY the difference though u called it...I would prolly have seen/called it if indidnt want SA to b dominant


Bro SA will win this series... I just want more basketball. OKC will not beat them at home

----------


## Bio-Active

> They need to come up with a traveling class and make everyone take it. Along with when at the foul line you can attack the basket. Thats getting ridiculous


Man they have never called travels

----------


## Bio-Active

Westbrook should not take another shot!

----------


## zaggahamma

Perfect first half from a competition/ exciting stand point....if parker green and Leonard start to play its gonna b lights out

----------


## Bio-Active

> Perfect first half from a competition/ exciting stand point....if parker green and Leonard start to play its gonna b lights out


Just will depend on what kind of defense OKC can play in the second half?

----------


## zaggahamma

I dont think they can defend pops strategy successfully

Looks like intentional throwing the ball away/ mob bullshit to me

----------


## Bio-Active

> I dont think they can defend pops strategy successfully
> 
> Looks like intentional throwing the ball away/ mob bullshit to me


I wonder if ginobli can stay that hit if tony is still cold in the 2nd?

----------


## zaggahamma

> I wonder if ginobli can stay that hit if tony is still cold in the 2nd?


Yes..

----------


## Bio-Active

Perkins gonna have to sit

----------


## Bio-Active

Green shoots an air ball?

----------


## zaggahamma

Diaw with the feeds

----------


## Bio-Active

> Diaw with the feeds


This game might just come right down to the wire. What's difference Ibaka has made

----------


## zaggahamma

Ibaka the only reason y this is a game ......makin it clear....ballin

parker not relevant tonight. .if he wakes up its all over

----------


## zaggahamma

> This game might just come right down to the wire. What's difference Ibaka has made


Might just

----------


## Bio-Active

Parker does need to wake up he is off tonight!

----------


## Bio-Active

Might bea big confidence booster for Parker hitting that 3

----------


## zaggahamma

Not any doubt in my mind OR YOURS that THAT WAS THE WORSE MADE UP BULLSHIAT CALL OF THE FVCKING CENTURY. ..OFFENSIVE FOUL CALLED ON THE 3!!! RE****INGDICULOUS! !!! NBA SHOULD B SHAMED OUT OF BUSINESS! !!!

----------


## Bio-Active

That new rule is stupid! I agree one hundred percent

----------


## Bio-Active

How can Adams come down on tims back and not call a foul?

----------


## zaggahamma

U cant even defend that one bro....SOMETHINGis up w the nba...that call cant even b missed

----------


## zaggahamma

New rule? Wtf..the bich took a mother fvcking jump shot..PERIOD!!! HOW CAN ANYONE ENJOY THAT! !! THAT CAN NOT b explained bro sorry

----------


## Bio-Active

Jump shooter cannot make contact with the opposing team with his foot or its an offensive foul. They created the rule cause of Reggie miller. Crappy rule

----------


## zaggahamma

Reggie miller hasnt played ball in years and his 3's were clean anyway..and green took that fn shot that's all he did .....it was a blown RIDICULOUS / Made up call ...its not even debatable...the league is SEVERELY flawed

----------


## Bio-Active

Reggie used to kick his feet out all the time when he would take a jump shot to creat contact and get the foul. Unfortunately there was offensive contact during the call you are talking about we're the officiating made the wrong all is it was clearly after the shot had been made and it was obvious that green was not trying to draw contact as he didn't kick his feet out of his shooting area. It should have been a defensive foul as the defender clearly was in the shooters area

----------


## zaggahamma

cool i didnt even see the contact but take your word it must have 

but what...they cant even touch now....lol

ibaka was HUGE though as u predicted

now u got your more games...lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> cool i didnt even see the contact but take your word it must have but what...they cant even touch now....lol ibaka was HUGE though as u predicted now u got your more games...lol


well kind of. The shooter and defender both are entitled there space moving straight up in the air. The person that is not moving straight up and causes the contact is called for the foul. The call last night was still bs IMO because the contact happened after the shot and though you can argue that it was an offensive foul from the officiating stand point the foul had nothing to do with the shot and that 3 pointer should have counted

----------


## zaggahamma

I saw NOTHING that could b debated but u know the game a lil better I think and I disrepspect it a lot as well

----------


## Bio-Active

You going to watch tonight? This us a must win for the pacers. If the pacers drop to 3-1 deficit I see no way that they would come back to win 3 in a row

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh ill watch

I think the pacers had the chance to be up 3-0 and the fact that they arent they're doomed but id love to b wrong

----------


## gearbox

Pacers are doomed. I agree on the opportunities they have had. We will see if they can win and apply pressure on Miami a little next hm gm

----------


## Bio-Active

The pacers are certainly good enough to beat Miami. It's going to be hard on the road but very possible. We are going to have to wait and see who shows up. It wouldn't surprise me a bit to see Indiana win tonight as Miami never seems to play good ball unless there backs are to the wall

----------


## zaggahamma

does anyone else hate the commercial the lebron ap?????????? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hawk14dl

I thought he changed his call where the 3 counted? That's what the announcers were saying. 

Yall are Killin me with this SA stuff you really don't think okc can win at SA? I really didn't think ibaka would be that much difference, guess I was wrong. 

But for real, something needs to be done with Westbrook. He's out of control.

----------


## zaggahamma

shouldnt matter where u play...i sometimes think its scripted or helped a long if u will 

but yes ibaka was exactly what they needed...must have made him feel loved....lol

was waiting for green to pop 10 three's or ginobli started to get hot with em then cooled some then made another one or those lefty sweep hook passes but after the fould u mentioned happened they just deflated

parker couldnt penetrate duncan wasnt....just wasnt the same team as first 2 games

kind of sad they arent playing tonight i gotta look at that ugly number 6

----------


## hawk14dl

Yeah they're saying sa had to change everything up since iba ibaka was back. Changed the paint game. Makes sense I guess. 

I can't see how ginobli was so hot in the first half and did nothing in the second? I don't even remember them saying his name. . Did he even play? 

Ginobli is always a thorn in our side. Dude is good.

----------


## Bio-Active

I think Home court makes a huge difference! The baskets just seem to go in easier for the home team, the crowd, the energy and free throws. Can OKC win in SA honestly I dot know but they will have to defend there own court to find out. Gonobli is hot and cold...

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh he heated up from 3 land looked like he was gonna pull a danny green but then cooled....yeh he balled alright but nobody played like 1 and 2 

bout game time

----------


## Bio-Active

No bird man tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

Lazy pacer defense but only 5 behind

George barely reached down for the loose ball

Maybe laziness is a team theme with them

----------


## Bio-Active

Totally sloppy play by Indiana in that 1st qtr. only one playing well is West

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh and hes afraid to take charge and afraid to get 30 points

George used to be their baller I dont c that at all any more..like super occasionally when its easy

Lance is their man and hes cold

Maybe theyll catch a run
,
If not and miami goes up 15 at half imma watch the news

----------


## Bio-Active

I guess Bosch showed up tonight

----------


## Bio-Active

Indiana is very lucky to be only down 5 at half

----------


## zaggahamma

Hibbert is the laziest sob there is

Should just play bahimi

They get 15 up and im out

----------


## zaggahamma

Hibbert even sits lazily

----------


## Bio-Active

Indiana has fallen apart hibbert with no points and Stephenson with 1 point

----------


## zaggahamma

Hopefully both series end 4-1

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hopefully both series end 4-1


We will find out tomorrow if OKC is going to get back in the series tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

Hope its 830 est not 930

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn...9 fn pm!

I would try to aggrevate that ankle!

----------


## hawk14dl

I'll be at the okc game tonight. Yeh!

----------


## Bio-Active

Big game tonight for both teams!

----------


## gearbox

> I'll be at the okc game tonight. Yeh!


sweet. enjoy.

----------


## zaggahamma

Few more min fellas

I think ibaka gonna make it tougher for parker and ginobli to get in close so

Live or die by the 3ball I say...green ginobli need 6 each at least

----------


## Bio-Active

> Few more min fellas
> 
> I think ibaka gonna make it tougher for parker and ginobli to get in close so
> 
> Live or die by the 3ball I say...green ginobli need 6 each at least


Lol.... Ibaka is a huge presence for OKC for sure. Win or lose tonight SA WILL NOT lose at home

----------


## Bio-Active

Parker making Westbrook look bad already

----------


## zaggahamma

So far pops is thinkin like me with the 3

----------


## Bio-Active

> So far pops is thinkin like me with the 3


The 3 ball can make or break you

----------


## Bio-Active

Ibaka time

----------


## zaggahamma

Gotta stick with cuz chewbaka is taller than all

One point game now

----------


## Bio-Active

> Gotta stick with cuz chewbaka is taller than all
> 
> One point game now


This game might be a nail biter if Westbrook can keep hitting his jump shots

----------


## zaggahamma

> This game might be a nail biter if Westbrook can keep hitting his jump shots


And getting away with traveling

----------


## Bio-Active

About time they put fisher in

----------


## zaggahamma

I don't understand/respect the wide open mouth /gorilla like scream face after a play

In fact I would love to see their jaw broke during such an expression

----------


## Bio-Active

Amazing the SA reserves were able to get them back in the game going into the 4th

----------


## RaginCajun

man, what a difference a big man in the middle makes! shooting percentage goes down, blocks go up, and the Thunder win two games. ready to see if Indy will step up to plate or lay down on all fours and take it!

----------


## zaggahamma

> man, what a difference a big man in the middle makes! shooting percentage goes down, blocks go up, and the Thunder win two games. ready to see if Indy will step up to plate or lay down on all fours and take it!


yeh ibaka was their pillar for sure

they were on all cylinders

----------


## Bio-Active

Little earlier tip off tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

Hibbert pickin right up where he left off.....THE FAT ASS LAZY CHAIR!

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami not shooting good at all

----------


## zaggahamma

Hibbert is so fn slow

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami might be in trouble this game. Indiana is shooting better and aggressive were Miami is missing there shots

----------


## zaggahamma

If miami goes on one of them crazy runs Indiana will get spooked and start losing the ball

----------


## Bio-Active

Indians jump shots are on fire

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami can't buy a basket

----------


## zaggahamma

Ray allen is the best shooter ever

Liked him on boston

Spurs should have stuck to my 3 pointer attack last night

Ibaka is playing for keeps

Hope SA can dishevel them 2 more times

Cuz dont tbink indiana can win 3 straight

----------


## Bio-Active

Hibbert got called for a travel

----------


## Bio-Active

Pacers live for 3pt shots

----------


## zaggahamma

Funny scola 2 failed flops

----------


## Bio-Active

> Funny scola 2 failed flops


Yeah game is pretty sloppy lots of turnovers and wasted fouls in the first half

----------


## zaggahamma

These 2 teams always have to play half soccer when they play each other

----------


## Bio-Active

There's ray hitting a big 3. Miami is pretty lucky to be ahead the way they are playing and with LBJ in foul trouble. It's just cause pacers are playing worse

----------


## zaggahamma

Told ya

Looks like an early news segue for me

----------


## Bio-Active

Bro 33 points at half for Indiana that's pathetic! Miamis point total isn't much better!!

----------


## zaggahamma

I may look back around 4th quarter bro

Enjoy your muscle milk if I aant back

----------


## Bio-Active

> I may look back around 4th quarter bro
> 
> Enjoy your muscle milk if I aant back


Lol thanks

----------


## zaggahamma

P george

----------


## Bio-Active

When the pacers are hitting the 3 ball like that there isn't much anyone can do. That said they are pretty one dimensional and they depend on hitting those 3's to win games. Hopefully they are not hitting them back on Miami tomorrow

----------


## zaggahamma

> When the pacers are hitting the 3 ball like that there isn't much anyone can do. That said they are pretty one dimensional and they depend on hitting those 3's to win games. Hopefully they are not hitting them back on Miami tomorrow


hopefully they are NOT???????

----------


## Bio-Active

Right we want to see SA vs Miami in the finals

----------


## zaggahamma

I wanna see miami in the hospital

----------


## RaginCajun

i do not think the pacers can carry that momentum to miami. Lebron will be pissed and will have a big game in miami. i would rather see the pacers win, but do not think they can play like that away from home.

----------


## Bio-Active

> i do not think the pacers can carry that momentum to miami. Lebron will be pissed and will have a big game in miami. i would rather see the pacers win, but do not think they can play like that away from home.


just depends on if Indiana can continue to hit those threes. If they are hitting them it will be tough for Miami. 3 of the pacers starters just are amazing 3 point shooters and it seems when they are hitting Miami is missing. Miami just needs to stick to there game at home. Play tough defense and be aggressive to the hoop

----------


## zaggahamma

Hibbert needs to drop the donut and man up

West too...quit shaking his head and ball hard

And the rest rain 3's up in da house

Oh and lance blowin in ugly's ear some more

----------


## Bio-Active

I guess he can blow in his ear if he wants but I would be more respectful to the game then that! Sneaking in to the coaches huddle is pretty bad too.

----------


## RaginCajun

> just depends on if Indiana can continue to hit those threes. If they are hitting them it will be tough for Miami. 3 of the pacers starters just are amazing 3 point shooters and it seems when they are hitting Miami is missing. Miami just needs to stick to there game at home. Play tough defense and be aggressive to the hoop


i just do not think Indy can play at that level again without crowd help


> Hibbert needs to drop the donut and man upWest too...quit shaking his head and ball hardAnd the rest rain 3's up in da houseOh and lance blowin in ugly's ear some more


D-West always shakes his head. i am a pelicans/hornets fan and met him a few times. real laid back guy.

----------


## zaggahamma

Whos right

Superman or

Round mound of rebound

----------


## Bio-Active

Danny green

----------


## Bio-Active

SA is getting going!

----------


## zaggahamma

Close one! 

Loved fisher and his black beard get the charge couldn't happen to a better flopper

----------


## Bio-Active

> Close one!
> 
> Loved fisher and his black beard get the charge couldn't happen to a better flopper


Lol he Is a big time flopper! Good close one here

----------


## zaggahamma

Parker can't find holes inside

----------


## Bio-Active

Borris is hitting again

----------


## Bio-Active

When Westbrook is on he has a sweet jump shot

----------


## RaginCajun

Spurs taking a big lead mid 3rd

----------


## zaggahamma

As does manu

----------


## zaggahamma

Hope they hold on ...no 4th quarter tonight for me

----------


## Bio-Active

Big game tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

Yup

Dont like the odds but like to see some pain inflicting

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yup Dont like the odds but like to see some pain inflicting


i am not liking the way things have washed out. Indiana really makes me nervous with those 3 point shooters

----------


## zaggahamma

Hibbert needs to do a couple lines or something b4 the game. ..play like the bird man

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hibbert needs to do a couple lines or something b4 the game. ..play like the bird man


Hope bird man plays tonight?

----------


## zaggahamma

Not me he's a nagging type slasher ball stripping freak

----------


## Bio-Active

Pretty poor shooting game again... Ugh

----------


## zaggahamma

Whats score im on way home

----------


## Bio-Active

13-9 miami

----------


## Bio-Active

Stephenson is just bad.... He is really trying to get under James skin

----------


## Bio-Active

Stephenson should be ejected he is out of control

----------


## zaggahamma

JUST got home saw the antics WOW..but down 24 points? Not even gonna watch! Gonna catch up on the news ...heard jay carney resigned after the VA guy leaves...get a lot of news on Facebook these days

----------


## "Maximus"

"What else can I do within my clown repertoire"???? -Lance Stephenson being Lance


Lmaooo

----------


## Bio-Active

> "What else can I do within my clown repertoire"???? -Lance Stephenson being Lance Lmaooo


he keeps this up and nobody is going to pay him next year! C'mon even Larry told him to stop and now he is worse

----------


## Bio-Active

Big game tonight Daughter has a softball game at 530 so i will depending on you guys for updates  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

well its done now so lance can clown on the beach like me

should be in the hotel in time to update u amigo

spurs need to bring the thunder down in home town

----------


## Bio-Active

> well its done now so lance can clown on the beach like me
> 
> should be in the hotel in time to update u amigo
> 
> spurs need to bring the thunder down in home town


Should be a great game but no way I can miss my daughters game you know..... I will be watching for those updates brother

----------


## zaggahamma

sorry bro...i ended up missing almost all of it

end of game was poor refereeing..

no calls on the thunder 

and calls on spurs so the thunder can tie and go into overtime but spurs almost prevented it anyway

now its overtime half over and spurs 1 point edge only 106-105

like a minute and a half to 2 min left only

----------


## zaggahamma

spurs lead by 3 with only 19 sec

thunder called last timeout

----------


## zaggahamma

durant missed the catch and shoot

thunder fouled 

diaw to line

with 15 only

good look 

but mouthpiece misses

----------


## zaggahamma

diaw misses first

----------


## zaggahamma

makes one

up 4

westbrook fires a brick over the fvcking backboard like a fn retard

spurs vs. miami ugly

----------


## Bio-Active

Looks like SA is going to the finals?

----------


## zaggahamma

correct sir

beat the thunder and the refs

now prolly gotta do the same in miami

----------


## Bio-Active

> correct sir beat the thunder and the refs now prolly gotta do the same in miami


it should be a good series. We will see at least SA doesn't live and die at the 3 point line! They actually play fundamental basketball but Miami looks good too. We will see starting Thursday. I know you like SA and I like Miami so no hard feelings either why I just enjoy the game brother

----------


## zaggahamma

yup as we saw last year its a great matchup

u missed how the thunder had a chance to get OT last night

as the seconds winded down SA was killing the clock threw into duncan GETS COMPLETELY clobbered...NO CALL....then OKC takes it down and gets a soft ticky tack call for durant...it was as usual scripte....i know im not crazy man....its is ALL the time i know i yap that but that part of the game is so ridiculous..ok..sorry

thursday right

i get SA for a bottle of vodka

and u got that team for a bag of chicken breasts

----------


## zaggahamma

yup as we saw last year its a great matchup

u missed how the thunder had a chance to get OT last night

as the seconds winded down SA was killing the clock threw into duncan GETS COMPLETELY clobbered...NO CALL....then OKC takes it down and gets a soft ticky tack call for durant...it was as usual scripte....i know im not crazy man....its is ALL the time i know i yap that but that part of the game is so ridiculous..ok..sorry

thursday right

i get SA for a bottle of vodka

and u got that team for a bag of chicken breasts

----------


## Bio-Active

> yup as we saw last year its a great matchup
> 
> u missed how the thunder had a chance to get OT last night
> 
> as the seconds winded down SA was killing the clock threw into duncan GETS COMPLETELY clobbered...NO CALL....then OKC takes it down and gets a soft ticky tack call for durant...it was as usual scripte....i know im not crazy man....its is ALL the time i know i yap that but that part of the game is so ridiculous..ok..sorry
> 
> thursday right
> 
> i get SA for a bottle of vodka
> ...


Thanks for the updates at the end last night brother. I was able to make it home in time for the ot part of the game and i will be watching Thursday night with you  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> yup as we saw last year its a great matchupu missed how the thunder had a chance to get OT last nightas the seconds winded down SA was killing the clock threw into duncan GETS COMPLETELY clobbered...NO CALL....then OKC takes it down and gets a soft ticky tack call for durant...it was as usual scripte....i know im not crazy man....its is ALL the time i know i yap that but that part of the game is so ridiculous..ok..sorrythursday righti get SA for a bottle of vodkaand u got that team for a bag of chicken breasts


hahaha, seems like a fair bet!

----------


## Rwy

I think the whole world wants the heat to lose. I would love for Duncan the greatest power forward in the NBA to get his 5th and retire!

Would love love love to see Lebron lose. What worries me if he does is some how he winds up on the Knicks

----------


## Bio-Active

> I think the whole world wants the heat to lose. I would love for Duncan the greatest power forward in the NBA to get his 5th and retire! Would love love love to see Lebron lose. What worries me if he does is some how he winds up on the Knicks


i do not think you would see lbj leave were he is unless he goes to a team that is a legit contender. A place like the clippers warriors or something like that. He very well may stay in Miami if the team stays in tact. Win loose or whatever going to 4 nba finals in a row is a huge accomplishment

----------


## zaggahamma

Hes still a douche

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hes still a douche


Why?

----------


## zaggahamma

I think that whole dream team arrogance surrounds him like a bad aura

----------


## zaggahamma

......

----------


## Bio-Active

See you tonight zagga and good luck brother

----------


## zaggahamma

yup yup SA got home advantage right

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn 9pm REALLY? 

Just don't get these ppl

----------


## Bio-Active

> Damn 9pm REALLY? Just don't get these ppl


either way it sucks bro! If it was 6 your time it would be 3 here. They may as we'll spread it out to weekend games only!!! Yes SA has home court but that comes with extra pressure  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol pressure

So perfect time for you 6pm!!! I guess 8pm would make most sense...I wish I liked watching sports on dvr but too easy to find out who won accidentally....lol..cuz way too many commercials anyway

----------


## zaggahamma

.....

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol pressure So perfect time for you 6pm!!! I guess 8pm would make most sense...I wish I liked watching sports on dvr but too easy to find out who won accidentally....lol..cuz way too many commercials anyway


yeah I agree. I can't stay away from it! I end up finding out who won and then don't watch it. I will be watching here in a couple hours bro

----------


## zaggahamma

We still watch at the same time even though its at different times lol

Had a 15 min nap while the wife drove and gonna cold shower it just before 9 so I can watch all

Danny green makes 5 tre's

Manu gets 4 and total 22 points

Parker gets 24

Duncan 16

Hill hits 2 or 3 from downtown as well

And homecourt is held

----------


## Bio-Active

> We still watch at the same time even though its at different times lol
> 
> Had a 15 min nap while the wife drove and gonna cold shower it just before 9 so I can watch all
> 
> Danny green makes 5 tre's
> 
> Manu gets 4 and total 22 points
> 
> Parker gets 24
> ...


I think that is what SA needs to win game 1. If Miami can keep Green and Ginobli cooled off Miami has a chance

----------


## RaginCajun

> Lol pressure So perfect time for you 6pm!!! I guess 8pm would make most sense...I wish I liked watching sports on dvr but too easy to find out who won accidentally....lol..cuz way too many commercials anyway


8pm here!

----------


## RaginCajun

> We still watch at the same time even though its at different times lol Had a 15 min nap while the wife drove and gonna cold shower it just before 9 so I can watch all Danny green makes 5 tre's Manu gets 4 and total 22 points Parker gets 24 Duncan 16 Hill hits 2 or 3 from downtown as well And homecourt is held


For some reason, one of my good friends still can't get time zones through his head and he draws maps for a living!!! Hahaha!

----------


## Bio-Active

Here we go!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Good first quarter. ..letting em play a lil...I meant mills earlier not hill...lol

GINOBLI!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

They are letting them play. I am fine with it but can SA keep hitting3's that's what is giving them the lead

----------


## Bio-Active

Ray Allen

----------


## RaginCajun

> Ray Allen


Cannot leave him open!

----------


## Bio-Active

I hate these 3 point shoot outs!

----------


## zaggahamma

WERE letting em play

AND ONLY CALLED ONE WAY

----------


## Bio-Active

I really hate these 3 point shoot outs!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Ray is cooling off

----------


## zaggahamma

Ray allen kept yall in it

glad my boy rashard was cold he could shoot lights out in orlando

diaw hustle saving us

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ray allen kept yall in it
> 
> glad my boy rashard was cold he could shoot lights out in orlando
> 
> diaw hustle saving us


If SA cools off from the 3pt line Miami will get back in the game. Otherwise Miami just doesn't do well in transition when the opposing team is hitting 3's

----------


## zaggahamma

and we missed a lot of close ones in the paint 

i like when parker pushes for the quick buckets

----------


## Bio-Active

> and we missed a lot of close ones in the paint
> 
> i like when parker pushes for the quick buckets


Lol I liked watching Bosch dunk on dunkin. Miami shot and missed way to many threes

----------


## Bio-Active

Chalmers looks bad this game. Way to many silly turnovers

----------


## Bio-Active

Lewis

----------


## Bio-Active

Well that's just the way it goes. SA outshot Miami big time in the fourth quarter.

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh they did stop turning it over and made a high percentage

yeh rashard was showing shades of old magic  :Wink: 

green finally showed up and probably very neededly

skip a day and back at it?

----------


## zaggahamma

skip 2 days? TWO!

is this football??????????

----------


## RaginCajun

> skip 2 days? TWO! is this football??????????


Cramps

----------


## zaggahamma

> Cramps


i didnt mean lbj i meant the teams skipping 2 days in between games....the championships were mostly one day right

----------


## RaginCajun

> i didnt mean lbj i meant the teams skipping 2 days in between games....the championships were mostly one day right


haha, i know what ya mean, just wanted to throw out some bait

----------


## zaggahamma

> haha, i know what ya mean, just wanted to throw out some bait


true true

i am surprised i didnt kick lbj while down ...as much as i despise him when it comes down to it thats not how u want to beat an opponent

what is interesting is he was the only one who cramped...wonder if he doesnt hydrate as much...doubt we'll ever know

----------


## Bio-Active

> true true i am surprised i didnt kick lbj while down ...as much as i despise him when it comes down to it thats not how u want to beat an opponent what is interesting is he was the only one who cramped...wonder if he doesnt hydrate as much...doubt we'll ever know


right I don't have any sympathy for him and the cramping. Both teams were playing under the same conditions. The next game is a must win for Miami in my opinion or this series is over. When you get to the finals it's important to be able to win on the road. Teams that are this good can beat you at home so you have to know with out home court just winning one on the road probably isn't good enough. Miami would probably need 2 road wins cause they very well may give one back at home. We will see what happens Sunday

----------


## RaginCajun

Lebron has a history of cramps so no surprise really. Guess his body gets rid of sodium faster than normal, prob genetics

----------


## zaggahamma

Wonder what if anything will they do differently sunday to try to prevent cramping

who did danny green throw down on I forget that was..

SWEEEEEEET!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wonder what if anything will they do differently sunday to try to prevent cramping who did danny green throw down on I forget that was.. SWEEEEEEET!!!


 Dunno but gonna be tough. I've cramped up numerous times training and competing and three days is barely any rest. But, they have the best trainers in the world

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wonder what if anything will they do differently sunday to try to prevent cramping who did danny green throw down on I forget that was.. SWEEEEEEET!!!


i really do not think they can do much different. Miami played SA tough for 3.5 quarters but in the end green and company got hot from the outside and that's the formula to beat Miami.

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh if green didnt show up in the end that game was gonna be a nail biter

I got a lil flex and loft on his shot...having played a tad u can relate...somedays u can shoot lights out and others all rim rockin

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeh if green didnt show up in the end that game was gonna be a nail biter I got a lil flex and loft on his shot...having played a tad u can relate...somedays u can shoot lights out and others all rim rockin


exactly and when green is on he is on fire! Lbj is probably kicking himself for mentoring him now lol.....

----------


## zaggahamma

They played together?

----------


## Bio-Active

> They played together?


No but they spend time training and practicing together during the off season. All those guys are friends off the court. LBJ spends a lot of time with durrant in the off season too

----------


## zaggahamma

Pretty sure green did the mentoring

----------


## Bio-Active

> Pretty sure green did the mentoring


very funny bro... If you watch the interview with green he compliments the heck out of lbj for the time he spends with the other pro basketball players mentoring them

----------


## gearbox

> No but they spend time training and practicing together during the off season. All those guys are friends off the court. LBJ spends a lot of time with durrant in the off season too


I did not know this. Good idea for lbj. Durant can teach him a lot of things imo.

----------


## gearbox

> i really do not think they can do much different. Miami played SA tough for 3.5 quarters but in the end green and company got hot from the outside and that's the formula to beat Miami.


this is what worries me. Spurs got hot at the end but played well throughout the game and it was sill close. Miami didnt play well at all imo and still were in the game until 4:00 left

----------


## zaggahamma

Anyone else have probs logging onto their account ...trying with my android and couldn't view my subscribed threads

----------


## Bio-Active

> I did not know this. Good idea for lbj. Durant can teach him a lot of things imo.


You have to be kidding me? Durant teach LBJ..... in the interview Durant brags about how LBJ mentoring him has helped Durant become the player that he is today.

----------


## zaggahamma

Sooooo RIDICULOUS to think that that fn ape could mentor anyone

----------


## Bio-Active

Look I get it that a lot if you guys don't like LBJ. Everyone gets to choose who they do and don't like. There are many players out there that I do not care for but my feelings would never taint my ability to determine who is talented or not. Anyone claiming lbj is not talented enough to mentor up and coming players is making a ridiculous statement PERIOD.

----------


## zaggahamma

ok..well no hard feelings...

i know he is a competitor so lets getter done

well later tonight anyway...lol

keep moving the ball spurs and make that extra pass try to avoid the trap

----------


## Bio-Active

No hard feelings brother... Tonight will be interesting. I think it's do or die for Miami this game is a must win. Like I said before for Miami to win the series they will need 2 road wins. I don't know if they can do that. If SA wins I think SA will win the series in either 5 or 6 games

----------


## zaggahamma

After that crazy game 5 and or 6 last year I won't count any chickens b4 they hatch even lbj's chicken legs bwahaha I can still bust his chops

Sweep?

----------


## Bio-Active

> After that crazy game 5 and or 6 last year I won't count any chickens b4 they hatch even lbj's chicken legs bwahaha I can still bust his chops Sweep?


i don't see a sweep but still a lot hinges on this game. If Miami looses tonight then I could see the spurs getting it done in 5 but you just never know. The spurs are not the same on the road as they are at home. We just need to get tonight's game going

----------


## zaggahamma

I can dream

----------


## Bio-Active

> I can dream


lol... 4.5 hrs to tip off

----------


## zaggahamma

Is it 9pm est? 6pm for u?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Is it 9pm est? 6pm for u?


yes ^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

maybe 830 cuz says 8-1030???

i got it on anyway

booooYAH

----------


## Bio-Active

Don't need green getting hot again!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Coupe quick fouls on green may cool him off

----------


## zaggahamma

Fvcking bullshiat already

should be 20-6

ticky tacks for miami

and u have to be clobbered to get a foul if your a spur

----------


## zaggahamma

Totally outplaying them

but the refs keepin it close

danny green out because of it

fcking ridiculous

----------


## zaggahamma

Duncan dunks

----------


## zaggahamma

> coupe quick fouls on green may cool him off


yup...but lets call em on both sides

----------


## Bio-Active

> yup...but lets call em on both sides


There SA refs bro

----------


## Bio-Active

That looked out on Miami

----------


## Bio-Active

Wow that should have been SA ball

----------


## zaggahamma

And whiney pants wants anyone that breathes on him to be a foul

shold be a t foul the way he whines

----------


## zaggahamma

> wow that should have been sa ball


i know right

----------


## zaggahamma

> there sa refs bro


that never matters ive noticed

----------


## Bio-Active

Both teams are playing super physical I think the refs need to just let them play

----------


## Bio-Active

Really sloppy end to the first quarter

----------


## zaggahamma

Started off calling ticky tacks

then started letting them play

makes more sense

cant let the players show up the refs either lbj does that all the time

should have been more but iĹl take a 7 point lead...need to be double that going into half

sa playing great defense when not being called for tt fouls

ray allen always gets his own rebounds

and rashard has found his stroke

kept miami somewhat in the game

----------


## Bio-Active

It looks like Miami is in trouble bro. This might be a blow out

----------


## Bio-Active

Big 3 by Allen keeps the game in reach

----------


## zaggahamma

Ray keeps em in it with a fake and bake 3

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ray keeps em in it with a fake and bake 3


If SA doesn't cool off though this is going to be a log night for Miami. SA is playing great ball right now

----------


## zaggahamma

Well theyre playing better and less sloppy for a change but not great

----------


## Bio-Active

Why is everyone falling down!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Now sa lets lbj in all his awkwardess lumber down several times for layups

and we miss easy fast break ops cuz splitter gets scared to bust bosh in his ugly mug and dunk on him

thank goodness for diaw

----------


## Bio-Active

Diaw is a stud man

----------


## zaggahamma

> why is everyone falling down!!!!


just miami...iḾ surprised lbj doesnt fall more acutally but yeh seems like the court is oiled up on that side

----------


## Bio-Active

> just miami...i? surprised lbj doesnt fall more acutally but yeh seems like the court is oiled up on that side


The spurs were falling all over the place on those possessions too

----------


## Bio-Active

That was a good play by Parker drawing the foul

----------


## Bio-Active

Chalmers needs to man up and LBJ needs to play D. Can't believe this game is tied!!

----------


## zaggahamma

4 point lead despite the fcking bullshit lopsided refereeing kwai goes for layup gets hacked and ****ing lbj falls fuvckng down and spurs get a fvcking loose ball foul

takes barkely a minute to acknowledge it

and lebrons technical he deserves more and anyway he did hit the guy on the finger and the commentators didnt mention that

----------


## Bio-Active

SA is ahead because Miami is shooting 3's again when they shouldn't be!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Diaw can't guard LBJ

----------


## zaggahamma

Whats duncans vertical leap 4 inches?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Whats duncans vertical leap 4 inches?


Lol he is so tall that's all it needs to be

----------


## Bio-Active

Hitting those 3's is the formula to best Miami

----------


## zaggahamma

definitely keeping their lazy defensive asses in the game

----------


## Bio-Active

> definitely keeping their lazy defensive asses in the game


Honestly both these teams aren't playing like they should! Is this the finals?

----------


## Bio-Active

I guess Miami doesn't want to guard the 3pt line

----------


## zaggahamma

Lets miss 4 free throws in a row

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lets miss 4 free throws in a row


That's what cost them... Now we have a series expect the spurs to come out on fire Tuesday and try and get that one back in Miami

----------


## zaggahamma

U mean try to get 2

But so unrealistic to even mention?

Lol

That was an ugly game last night. ..

...did u see lbj talking into his shirt...crying about a foul called on them. ..guess didnt want to double tech out

----------


## RaginCajun

gonna be a close series!

----------


## Bio-Active

> U mean try to get 2 But so unrealistic to even mention? Lol That was an ugly game last night. .. ...did u see lbj talking into his shirt...crying about a foul called on them. ..guess didnt want to double tech out


well you can only get one on Tuesday right? Lol..... Yeah there was a lot bad during that game but the spurs still had oppertunitys to win that game and at the end of the day I hate it when teams choose to live and die shooting those 3 pointers. It bothers me like the refs bother you. At the end of the day I would rather see teams aggressive taking the ball to the hoop and playing fundamentally sound basketball. Don't leave the game in the refs hands and make your free throws. The game was close but it was SA's game to loose

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol

I agree but I am a huge PROponent for 3's cuz I know the percentage of other field goals and free tbrows isnt too too much higher then maybe somebody will cough next to you when your shooting or even after you shoot and u get a 4 point play...lol

Good defense is great too...glad that they called some fouls when miami tried to mug them with the trap

----------


## Rwy

I would be shocked the spurs win this. Parker are Duncan look old. Too many turnovers.

----------


## zaggahamma

It wont be age

Turnovers maybe refs even more probable

----------


## Bio-Active

> I would be shocked the spurs win this. Parker are Duncan look old. Too many turnovers.


TBH Both teams looked tired last night. Will be interesting to see how tomorrows game goes.

----------


## zaggahamma

i really saw lbj seemed less into it until he got pissed then he shot lights out

the interview between 3rd and 4 quarter was hilarious with pops....he was like your joking right...uh we r gonna keep him from scoring in the 4th.....lol

----------


## gearbox

turn overs in the end is what did it. Spurs have always shot the 3. If you want to give Ginobli the 3 he will make it when it counts. It was simple the game was close and it came down to the last 4 mins and the spurs through the ball away. Yes, it was ugly.

----------


## Rwy

> TBH Both teams looked tired last night. Will be interesting to see how tomorrows game goes.


As much as I hate him LBJ is athletic enough to shut down Parker at PG. He cannot penetrate on him and it threw the offense off. Missed free throws and spurs didnt play team ball. Hero ball at the end there

----------


## Bio-Active

> As much as I hate him LBJ is athletic enough to shut down Parker at PG. He cannot penetrate on him and it threw the offense off. Missed free throws and spurs didnt play team ball. Hero ball at the end there


it will be really interesting to see how tonight goes

----------


## zaggahamma

> As much as I hate him LBJ is athletic enough to shut down Parker at PG. He cannot penetrate on him and it threw the offense off. Missed free throws and spurs didnt play team ball. Hero ball at the end there


Yes he does make parker struggle bosh too

That's why I say dont force it...id rather get a semi open look at the 3 than an awkward looking shot from post or even paint...its a distance you have honed you never know within thhat shot or free throw its all touch and wade is the only one with the feathery shot parker is second 

throw it into Duncan he needs to man up like game 1...we need him to threaten low and if he gets pressured kick it out to green or ginob..BOOM!

Same with ginob and parker try to drive in but if no daylight kick it out to mills or green...BOOM!

WHY THE FUC IS BONNER AFRAID TO SHOOT HE USED TO ZOME THOSE TRES

----------


## Bio-Active

Lets just hope we get a good competitive game tonight, better calls and less crying to the officials. If the ref makes a bad call just deal with it from the players stand point and move on. Lets see less flopping too! Wade got fined for that flop on ginobli and I agree with the fine even though I am a wade fan. Things like that just taint the game. I am all for selling the foul but lets make sure you are really fouled before you flop!

----------


## RaginCajun

i think Lebron will go for about 35 pts tonight. he is pissed and the heat are at home. he will go to the hole a lot and he will get fouled. should be another great one!

----------


## zaggahamma

love to hear crickets in miami after it rains 3 balls all night

----------


## Bio-Active

> love to hear crickets in miami after it rains 3 balls all night


we will see brother those 3's are harder to hit on the road but you never know

----------


## zaggahamma

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!

hope its 8pm but i doubt it....tried to snooze but the back spasms said nope can do

----------


## Bio-Active

> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM! hope its 8pm but i doubt it....tried to snooze but the back spasms said nope can do


630 pacific time brother

----------


## zaggahamma

oh shiat...9THIRTY!???????????????/

----------


## zaggahamma

SAYS 9PM-1130 ON CABLE BOX 

stil 1:45

----------


## zaggahamma

40 min til game time

----------


## Bio-Active

> 40 min til game time


Yep i am watching the news and then nba countdown before the game

----------


## zaggahamma

same here ....til they went with the voting results...

got my chicken salad sammy ready and watermelon oops im mixing threads ....lol

few min til tip off...too bad duncan has a 2 inch vertical

bout threw up listening to that commentator that i dont even know who is talk about lbj like he was JC

wtf is that? a coach? ex coach?

----------


## Bio-Active

These dudes live eat and breath basketball brother.... I just ate my dinner to brother. Wanted to get that knocked out before game time. How come they didn't sing and do all this in SA?

----------


## zaggahamma

they didnt?

i didnt notice

imma have to google that later

go spurs

----------


## Bio-Active

> they didnt?
> 
> i didnt notice
> 
> imma have to google that later
> 
> go spurs


Nope at least if they did it wasn't on tv....

----------


## zaggahamma

perfect first few min

----------


## Bio-Active

> perfect first few min


Miami starts off slow at home. Lets see how they end the quarter

----------


## zaggahamma

difference is greens quick hands

and kwai finally ballin

----------


## Bio-Active

> difference is greens quick hands
> 
> and kwai finally ballin


Green looks good

----------


## Bio-Active

LBJ is starting heat up from the outside

----------


## zaggahamma

yes he is...legs floppin and all...deadly...keepin em in the game actually

fuvcking duncan reminding me of hibbert hes fn pissin me off...make the fvking layup/shot u big fcking orangatun! and make ur fcking free throws dammit

decently called game all but one the lbj slam there was no contact dont even know why that had the nerve to blow the whistle but not bad

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami has way to many turnovers

----------


## zaggahamma

cant ask for much better start huh

----------


## zaggahamma

40 point quarter wow

----------


## zaggahamma

weird how jones just hacking everybody and i think the talk with chalmers hurt more than helped

----------


## zaggahamma

gotta keep the energy and confidence or a 16 point lead aint nothing

miami gonna start trapping and slashing hope they can move the ball fast without many mistakes

ginobli didnt contribute til end that is actually a plus imagine if he gets involved....parker too

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami needs points they gave up way to many points in that quarter

----------


## Bio-Active

This looks real bad for Miami

----------


## RaginCajun

Damn, 20 point lead, Spurs shooting lights out!

----------


## Bio-Active

This game might just be over. Miami may be better off to put the bench in at half if there starters can't take care of the ball

----------


## zaggahamma

SA got a lil slopply thank goodness they came back from only leading 15 to 21 again...if lewis hits that 3 or allen hits that wide open 3 weŕe only 15 up and that would have been a victory for miami

it can happen that fast..no more sloppy

----------


## Bio-Active

Going to be a huge uphill battle for Miami

----------


## RaginCajun

Spurs setting records

----------


## Bio-Active

> Spurs setting records


Highest scoring output for a half in finals history

----------


## zaggahamma

let off the gas a little no way theyĺl get over 130 which i wanted

when they slowed up the pace they realized how tire they were....lol...

..lil lucky to still be up 21 ...cuz miami answered back and cut it to 18 with the immediate 7-0 run then got it to 15....it could have been a very close game....the same players need to play hard and duncan needs to fvcking man up or just leave diago in there

----------


## Bio-Active

Big shot by Bosch to cut the lead to 15

----------


## zaggahamma

refs catchin miami up as usual

----------


## zaggahamma

act of shooting?

----------


## zaggahamma

how the f was he shooting????????????????????????????

----------


## Bio-Active

> act of shooting?


Yes^^^

----------


## zaggahamma

he hadnt made one gesture towards the hoop

must b proximity to the basket but he WAS NOT shooting

BLEW A 21 POINT LEAD.....15 MOTHER FVCKING POINTS IN A QUARTER AFTER SETTING A RECORD? ALL LET DOWN? green and kwai sat way too long as well

duncan can really suck at times and we miss wide open 3 and then layup....miami well in the game unless we get it back to 15 or better

----------


## Bio-Active

His hands clearly went in the air nobody complained about that call its part of the game

----------


## Bio-Active

Danny greens defense is just on fire tonight! He has stolen the ball so many times I have lost count

----------


## zaggahamma

wheres kwai been b4 tonight

----------


## Bio-Active

SA came out and made a statement tonight. Miami was embarrassed on there home court and got a good ole fashioned butt kicking period

----------


## zaggahamma

could have been worse if SA stayed tough

and it also could have been closer

almost like surreal

danny green defense and kawai offense gets my notice the most obviously and if they play hard oh and mills always hustling....i almost prefer him to parker against the heat

they can stay in command if so

the youth of kwai and mills and green make them viable for a few more years i would imagine

diaw gives it his all too

----------


## Bio-Active

You just can't let SA score that many points and have a field goal percentage like that and expect to win

----------


## zaggahamma

> You just can't let SA score that many points and have a field goal percentage like that and expect to win


what was the final %?

----------


## zaggahamma

Jackson picks ex-player Fisher as Knicks' new coach | NBA.com

just found out

----------


## Bio-Active

> Jackson picks ex-player Fisher as Knicks' new coach | NBA.com just found out


pretty cool for fisher..... I never looked at the final stats but I know it was a good %

----------


## RaginCajun

> Jackson picks ex-player Fisher as Knicks' new coach | NBA.comjust found out





> pretty cool for fisher..... I never looked at the final stats but I know it was a good %


wonder if patrick ewing was considered for the position. he has been as assistant coach all over for years

----------


## zaggahamma

I dont think patrick is head coach material

----------


## Bio-Active

> I dont think patrick is head coach material


And Patrick never played for Jackson had Ker not taken that coaching job at Golden State Jackson would have taken him as head coach

----------


## Rwy

Was really shocked but happy about the Heats loss last night. The younger guys need to step up every game like they did last night!

----------


## Rwy

> wonder if patrick ewing was considered for the position. he has been as assistant coach all over for years


Phil wants someone who knows the triangle offense and ewing has never played in it. I am much happier with FIsher then Kerr. Kerr is soft and would never be able to handle NY. Very curious to see what happens this off season. I honestly think they let melo walk and rebuild and try everything for Durant in 2016

----------


## zaggahamma

Agree with the young spurs players comment

And dont think melo is a champion so agree Durant would obviously be a great addition

----------


## RaginCajun

big game tonite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> big game tonite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


its a big game for Miami! If Miami wins tonight there back in but if SA finds away to win then this series is over

----------


## RaginCajun

> its a big game for Miami! If Miami wins tonight there back in but if SA finds away to win then this series is over


i over heard on the radio that no team has overcome a 3-1 deficit

----------


## Bio-Active

> i over heard on the radio that no team has overcome a 3-1 deficit


thats not true unless they are saying in the finals? La did it vs SA in the playoffs before

----------


## RaginCajun

> thats not true unless they are saying in the finals? La did it vs SA in the playoffs before


sorry, yes, finals

----------


## Bio-Active

> sorry, yes, finals


gotcha then that is true it's a big game. Records are made to be broken but I don't think Miami would get passed that record

----------


## zaggahamma

go spurs!

----------


## Bio-Active

35 minutes to tip off

----------


## zaggahamma

13 min

----------


## Bio-Active

Here we go!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Zagga are you a Orlando magic fan? They were so good the year they had penny, Scott, nick, Shaq and grant!

----------


## zaggahamma

Lets get ready to R U M B L E !!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Yes ...guess u never saw my avy I used to have a front bicep pose in my dwight howard jersey...lol...thats why rashard scares me I know what he can do

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes ...guess u never saw my avy I used to have a front bicep pose in my dwight howard jersey...lol...thats why rashard scares me I know what he can do


Bro Orlando was so good that year had Nick made those free throws the finals may have been different but he was never the same after

----------


## zaggahamma

But green and leonard r the rising stars if they get and gain confidence this series is over and spurs r relevant for years

----------


## zaggahamma

Free throws arent for the wiggly when it comes to championship time

----------


## Bio-Active

> But green and leonard r the rising stars if they get and gain confidence this series is over and spurs r relevant for years


We will see tonigt

----------


## Bio-Active

Slow start for both teams

----------


## zaggahamma

Yes yes yes yes yes

----------


## Bio-Active

Green is on fire

----------


## zaggahamma

Infuego is right. ...defense is S P O T O N ....moving the ball great after the slow start

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami needs to be more aggressive to the hoop or its going to be a bad night for Miami

----------


## zaggahamma

Lbj goin back for a bm

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lbj goin back for a bm


LBJ looks bad. Bosch is heating up and wade decided to play defense

----------


## zaggahamma

Ridiculous offensive minute for the good guys...and sloppy d...had a chance after stripping the ball from James then let them get it back

----------


## Bio-Active

Wade gets to the line and misses the free throw!!!! Really misses both!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Like the finish

Like the 17 points allowed

Rather have a few more pts but hey...defense

----------


## zaggahamma

Bosh and lewis only players for the heat so far

Love the kick out to mills by splitter

----------


## Bio-Active

Well those players need to keep the game close!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Allen is heating up

----------


## zaggahamma

Diow behind the mf back to splitter

----------


## Bio-Active

Yeah even when the heat make a little run SA responds. LBJ looks very frustrated

----------


## zaggahamma

Parker playing great

----------


## Bio-Active

> Parker playing great


Miami doesn't look like they want to play

----------


## zaggahamma

Kwai with the highlight jam off the 3 ball clank

----------


## Bio-Active

36 points at half time is pathetic

----------


## zaggahamma

wish they hadnt allowed lb to get any look at that 3 i wanted a 20 point lead

i know greedy but i dont let off the gas

lucky to get 36 actually

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami has to make a run to get it within reach this qtr

----------


## Bio-Active

At least LBJ is getting to the hoop now

----------


## zaggahamma

G r e a t 

f a n s

i n 

m i a m i

----------


## zaggahamma

The only rim lbj gonna see is the one he ran to in the first quarter

----------


## Bio-Active

This game is all but over brother

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami just can't get any stops

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh they r demoralized

could actually be worse when u think about it

lets finish this in 5 games

----------


## Bio-Active

> yeh they r demoralized
> 
> could actually be worse when u think about it
> 
> lets finish this in 5 games


I think it's going to be 5 and done. Will be interesting to see miami's roster change next year. Will Carmelo Anthony really go to Miami?

----------


## zaggahamma

uncanny how traveling rarely is called

i havent followed the trades/offseason talks...somebody on my facebook posted the fisher deal or i might not have saw that...i do watch sportscenter for a few minutes on daily treadmill..lol

----------


## zaggahamma

hand down

man down

3-1

max???????

----------


## zaggahamma

spelling correction

kawhi not kwai

apologies

new play in the nba.....ally oop from 3 pont land OFF THE RIM slam dunk

----------


## Bio-Active

Highly unlikely Miami will get a win tonight but they do need to regroup and focus on one game at a time. Would be nice if they could pull off the upset tonight just to save face and force a game 6

----------


## zaggahamma

The spurs will have to stay focused and play SUPER HARD in the beginning...if leading always trying to keep adding ....pretty sure miami will b trying to save face like u said

As they were pretty well bitch slapped in theirs 

Twice

But the good guys got to keep at a high level and im sure pops has reminded them

----------


## Bio-Active

> The spurs will have to stay focused and play SUPER HARD in the beginning...if leading always trying to keep adding ....pretty sure miami will b trying to save face like u said
> 
> As they were pretty well bitch slapped in theirs 
> 
> Twice
> But the good guys got to keep at a high level and im sure pops has reminded them


23 minutes to tip off bro

----------


## zaggahamma

At least the refs r letting miami play wow broken arm no call reaching in and mugging no call yet a ticky tack when the queen drives

But I keep watching!

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami is going to need a lot of points cause SA will not stay this cold for long!

----------


## zaggahamma

Wtf was that ray allen pushes and the spurs get called for a foul!!??

----------


## zaggahamma

How blatant

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wtf was that ray allen pushes and the spurs get called for a foul!!??


It's called poor officiating brother. I have no idea why the refs are so pro Miami in SA

----------


## Bio-Active

Really after all this SA still within 10 says something. I still think Miami is in big trouble. SA will shoot better from the field and we will see if Miami can play this defense the whole game

----------


## zaggahamma

At least u saw it

When it gets blatant u think u must b crazy or bias 

But the thing is that it creates such defeatism that u cant even play your game

----------


## Bio-Active

These 3 pointers are driving me crazy!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Oh yeah the refs are giving Miami a hand for sure

----------


## Bio-Active

To be honest I don't like splinter cause he is to good!

----------


## RaginCajun

Sup Jim and zagga!

Lebron is lighting it up

Still have a long game to go!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Sup Jim and zagga!
> 
> Lebron is lighting it up
> 
> Still have a long game to go!


We do and it's a must win for Miami! What's up brother?

----------


## zaggahamma

Welcome cajun

7 pt game after all that and I gotta agree with jim

Thats a victory for SA if the start calling the game REMOTELY fair

----------


## zaggahamma

Theres the old duncan

Haslem who

----------


## Bio-Active

> Theres the old duncan
> 
> Haslem who


Haslem cant gaurd duncan

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami has blown it

----------


## Bio-Active

Seems like the spurs are trying to let Miami back in it and Miami just can't score. Wade looks terrible at best

----------


## zaggahamma

Defense is tough

Crowd chants mvp....mvp...mvp

Deservedly

----------


## Bio-Active

> Defense is tough
> 
> Crowd chants mvp....mvp...mvp
> 
> Deservedly


If Miami doesn't get some offense going soon they will run out of steam. They have no bench with this line up

----------


## RaginCajun

Almost time to get the fat lady prepped!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Almost time to get the fat lady prepped!


Yeah looks like it. Miami will have to lock and reload for next year. The spurs are clearly the better and deeper team.

----------


## RaginCajun

It is amazing how well they play with each other. Be interesting to see what the off season brings with all the free agents

----------


## Bio-Active

> It is amazing how well they play with each other. Be interesting to see what the off season brings with all the free agents


Yes be interesting for both teams

----------


## zaggahamma

3 games in a row with impressive wins to close it out

good group of players 

good team concept and mantra

congrats spurs

now what r we gonna watch

----------


## Bio-Active

> 3 games in a row with impressive wins to close it out
> 
> good group of players
> 
> good team concept and mantra
> 
> congrats spurs
> 
> now what r we gonna watch


College football right around the corner. Who you like zagga? You know I like the ducks. Congrats 2014 spurs

----------


## zaggahamma

cant stand college sports

i guess playoffs/world series cuz i doubt iĺl catch many reg season games

----------


## Bio-Active

> cant stand college sports
> 
> i guess playoffs/world series cuz i doubt i?l catch many reg season games


Really all those kids playing to get in to the pro leagues. I like NCAA football better than nfl. Do you watch nfl?

----------


## austinite

Go Spurs Go!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Really all those kids playiyinng to get in to the pro leagues. I like NCAA football better than nfl. Do you watch nfl?


yes...love nfl...minus the dweeb trying to turn it into flag football

so happy manning got his ass handed to him in the SB

i root for the bucs...was a big cowboy fan as a kid but lost all respect for jones for keeping the loser qb for so long and now paid him even more....makes no sense

big patriot fan

loved the ravens since dilfer left the bucs and won with them in his first year there

most of all i love ANY TEAM playing the fvcking green bay fudge packers! i LOATHE AARON RODGERS....he is the LBJ of the NFL...LOL

----------


## Bio-Active

Nfl isn't to far around the corner then we will be watching that but what in the meantime?

----------


## zaggahamma

news, judge judy off the dvr, and think we got netflix for another month...lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> news, judge judy off the dvr, and think we got netflix for another month...lol


I may have to start watching some MLB to pass the time. Judge Judy isn't cutting it

----------


## RaginCajun

just read that Lebron is opting out of his contract. does that mean he is heading back to Cleveland?

----------


## zaggahamma

funny

nobody has a clue im hearing...hope orlando doesnt end up with him

----------


## zaggahamma

LOVING the world cup! is there a thread?

----------


## Bio-Active

> just read that Lebron is opting out of his contract. does that mean he is heading back to Cleveland?


i would be shocked if he leaves Miami. They all had to opt out of there deals to pay him more money if he chooses to stay. Saw another rumor LA wants to have lbj, and melo there with Kobe calling it a big 3 in la.

----------


## zaggahamma

hope wherever he goes that team struggles

nothing could be better

got whooped this year and hope continues like his first 6,7,8 years he got whooped like the fckking whoopin he deserves

----------


## Bio-Active

> hope wherever he goes that team struggles
> 
> nothing could be better
> 
> got whooped this year and hope continues like his first 6,7,8 years he got whooped like the fckking whoopin he deserves


He will play were he had the best chance if winning bottom line. The good news for you is San Antonio is staying in tact. If Miami stays in tact and reloads there bench then watch out they could very well get back to the finals again next year. We will see in the next month or so how this free agency pans out

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Miami cannot afford their big 3. Bosh wants paid this time around...those losing him would actually strengthen the team lol.

Tim Duncan > Lebron

----------


## Bio-Active

> Miami cannot afford their big 3. Bosh wants paid this time around...those losing him would actually strengthen the team lol.
> 
> Tim Duncan > Lebron


If Bosch goes to Houston then it will be better for Miami as far as getting a better supporting cast for LBJ.

----------


## RaginCajun

all signs are pointing to bosh in htown. i still don't think he is worth that kind of cheddar! 4 years, 88 million!

----------


## RaginCajun

> If Bosch goes to Houston then it will be better for Miami as far as getting a better supporting cast for LBJ.


what cast is that? i don't think melo will take the risk of losing money that the knicks will give him.

----------


## RaginCajun

just saw this: Report: â90 Percent Chance LeBron James Will Returnâ To Cleveland Â« CBS Cleveland

----------


## zaggahamma

hopin he was gonna try out for football since so many think he'd be an awesome tight end 

cuz hes sooooooo ¨big¨

then gets whacked when he goes up for a pass with his bow legs

----------


## Bio-Active

> what cast is that? i don't think melo will take the risk of losing money that the knicks will give him.


There is a very good chance they could get Gasol and they would still leave enough money to go after another big name. Gasol would be a good fit as he is a better center then Bosch. Bosch should really be a forward

----------


## Bio-Active

> just saw this: Report: â€™90 Percent Chance LeBron James Will Returnâ€™ To Cleveland Â« CBS Cleveland


I really do not see that happening

----------


## zaggahamma

gasol used to be a great center

thought heard some hibbert movement talk

think kwai(sp?) gonna breakout next season? after the heroics

----------


## Bio-Active

> gasol used to be a great center
> 
> thought heard some hibbert movement talk
> 
> think kwai(sp?) gonna breakout next season? after the heroics


I think we are going to see some crazy moves here in the next few weeks!

----------


## zaggahamma

> I think we are going to see some crazy moves here in the next few weeks!


true that

was thinking about u today lol....saw sc and talking about miami, etc. 

well question is did u live in miami?/how became fan of heat?

----------


## Bio-Active

> true that
> 
> was thinking about u today lol....saw sc and talking about miami, etc.
> 
> well question is did u live in miami?/how became fan of heat?


I have always like wade. It had nothing to do with LBJ coming to the heat at all. I still remember Miami being down 0-2 in the finals with Dallas and wade just going off winning four games in a row to get his first championship. Yeah they had Shaq but he wasn't playing much at that point. It was the other role players that helped out

----------


## zaggahamma

cool

i too always thought of wade a tremendous player...wish he would have never got together with el creepo

and always liked shaq too ....met him at the gym...GOLIATH!

----------


## Bio-Active

> cool
> 
> i too always thought of wade a tremendous player...wish he would have never got together with el creepo
> 
> and always liked shaq too ....met him at the gym...GOLIATH!


I watched an interview with him the last year Kobe won a championship and he said he wanted that championship more than individual stats. He is a very unselfish player and i hope he finishes his career in Miami regardless whether LBJ is there or not Pat Riley is committed to winning and i bet he has a back up plan if LBJ leaves. I think we may see Gasol as a heat player next year

----------


## zaggahamma

i had nothing against riley either...think in top 5 coaches all time (my generation)


pops

phil j

riley

----------


## Bio-Active

> i had nothing against riley either...think in top 5 coaches all time (my generation)
> 
> pops
> 
> phil j
> 
> riley


For sure we know Riley is not going to settle for mediocracy. I am sure he has a contingency plan

----------


## RaginCajun

Lebron heading back home to Cleveland!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lebron heading back home to Cleveland!


I was shocked.... It will be interesting to see what the heat do now. I am not even sure wade is coming back to the heat but now they have a bunch of salary to pick some people up if they choose to. They did draft a good point guard so at least they have that spot filled. Bosch will probably sign with Houston

----------


## zaggahamma

i do not hate the miami heat anymore

----------


## RaginCajun

> I was shocked.... It will be interesting to see what the heat do now. I am not even sure wade is coming back to the heat but now they have a bunch of salary to pick some people up if they choose to. They did draft a good point guard so at least they have that spot filled. Bosch will probably sign with Houston


yeah, i predict bosch in htown and melo to stay put. also, i read where the cavs are trying to trade wiggins for love!

----------


## RaginCajun

> i do not hate the miami heat anymore


hahahahaha!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

no word on lbj's new contract?

----------


## Bio-Active

> i do not hate the miami heat anymore


 :Smilie:  I just hope we have a roster next season. We need gasol and to pick up another big name if wade stays

----------


## Bio-Active

> no word on lbj's new contract?


no but I am sure Cleveland is paying him the max dollars he wanted

----------


## Bio-Active

Bosch just signed a huge deal with the heat. Now what for the heat? I think they still need Gasol at center. If Wade comes back they have a point guard now. Maybe I can convert you to a Heat fan Zagga? Heck it's close to home and no LBJ.

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh its close to home...dont really like bosh either but i wont root against them as much

i think bosh is a good player i just didnt like his gorilla after/when he makes a needed basket like he won a fvcking war or something antics/faces....i hate that mouth wide open like a fvcking baboon trying to ward off another bs...HATE IT!...couple fist pops like tony parker or knod of the head....MORE LIKE IT! and lbj looks at the fvcking crowd and cameras like he is the mother fcking shiat....

i hated that organization so fn much and the whiney ¨wheres the foul¨ hands out in question bs...that shiat is ridiculous....now its in soccer!!!!!!!!!!

when they started calling t fouls at the beginning of the season for questioning the refs I LOVED IT!!!!!!! as much as the refs suck, seing that bs was even worse....

im an orlando (home team fan) first and admire teams like SA.....we can evaluate look more into it as the season goes

----------


## zaggahamma



----------


## Bio-Active

Looks like melo has signed with the Knicks and Gasol is going to the Bulls

----------


## Bio-Active

Did you guys see Cleveland is trying to pick up Shawn Marion in addition to love and Allen will probably be signing soon?

----------


## zaggahamma

I like post #746

----------


## Bio-Active

> I like post #746


It could be SA and Cleveland in the finals next year?

----------


## zaggahamma

Anything is possible

----------


## zaggahamma

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...ns-skinny.html



not sure if u saw this jim

----------


## Bio-Active

I hadn't but looks like they are putting a beating on lbj

----------


## Bio-Active

> http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-l...ns-skinny.html
> 
> not sure if u saw this jim


I bet your just loving watching the cavs loose. I think they have started the season 1-3

----------


## zaggahamma

I wouldn't doubt it but i havent followed i wont til playoff time

Lbj is a good bballer and that it ...it takes a team to win it all


Did i see right the other day the rockets beat my spurs?

----------


## Bio-Active

> I wouldn't doubt it but i havent followed i wont til playoff time
> 
> Lbj is a good bballer and that it ...it takes a team to win it all
> 
> 
> Did i see right the other day the rockets beat my spurs?


You did but its early in the season brother... These games really don't matter its a long season and how you start doesn't matter its how you finish.

----------


## zaggahamma

Agree

----------


## Bio-Active

Hey zagga I really enjoyed watching the Heat beat the cavs on Christmas Day! Did you see the game?

----------


## zaggahamma

Naw i missed it...totally 4got it was on

I thought u liked wherever than pansy as $ flopper was

Glad the heat beat

----------


## Bio-Active

> Naw i missed it...totally 4got it was on I thought u liked wherever than pansy as $ flopper was Glad the heat beat


 no we talked about this before.... I have always been a fan of Dwayne wade not Lebon.

----------


## zaggahamma

Ok good...cant believe the spurs ever lose

----------


## zaggahamma

Your new username? Product of yours?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Your new username? Product of yours?


Huh? Product?

----------


## derekkpapa1

my poor celtics traded only real player they had (rondo) and got back a 32 washed up Nelson and 2 scrubs. 
When Dallas gels with rondo they are going to be strong. The whole dam western conference is strong I don't see any one winning the championship from eastern side.

----------


## Bio-Active

> my poor celtics traded only real player they had (rondo) and got back a 32 washed up Nelson and 2 scrubs. 
> When Dallas gels with rondo they are going to be strong. The whole dam western conference is strong I don't see any one winning the championship from eastern side.


I have always really liked Rondo. I am glad he got away from the celtics. They are going nowhere soon and they had to let him go to get something for him. He would have been a free agent next year and he would have left for sure

----------


## zaggahamma

> Huh? Product?


I thought your new name is like a product...i dont recognize it seriously

----------


## zaggahamma

I guess kwai is just gonna have to dominate in the finals like last year

----------


## Bio-Active

> I guess kwai is just gonna have to dominate in the finals like last year


We will see brother the west is tough. The finals might just be wide open this year. In the east 35 wins will probably get a team in to the playoffs though. Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Cavs got spanked by the Pistons today! 103-80

----------


## zaggahamma

Dayam

Didnt even know that f'd up bankrupt city had a bball team still

Loved seeing suh step on big pus $ y as $ rodgers leg today speaking of detroit

----------


## RaginCajun

do yall two play fantasy basketball?

----------


## zaggahamma

Not here

----------


## Bio-Active

> do yall two play fantasy basketball?


 nope.... Really I am more of a college football fan but I watch NBA come playoffs. I just follow the NBA on sports center during the reg season. We got football playoffs starting here soon too

----------


## zaggahamma

Who u like in college fb j?

I don't follow it but with Facebook i developed a disgust for the crab leg swiper & his team

----------


## Bio-Active

> Who u like in college fb j?
> 
> I don't follow it but with Facebook i developed a disgust for the crab leg swiper & his team


Oregon Brother!!

----------


## *mikro*

Watch out for toronto they prolly got the east locked !

----------


## davidtheman100

That's because Lebron needs to bring up the ball. Why does the best player in the NBA have to shoot in moderation? He should dictate the game. NOT Kyrie Irving. He has some of the best judgement in the league. He is probably a better passer than Kyrie as well. Actually he DEF is. The middle men have to stop shooting so much like Waiters and Thompson. Wasting one on one possessions that could essentially be higher percentage if they just let Lebron do an isolation on that same play. David Blatt is a sh1t coach as well.

----------


## zaggahamma

> oregon brother!!


go patos!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> go patos!!!


 huh?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Watch out for toronto they prolly got the east locked !


35 wins get a team from the east in!

----------


## zaggahamma

> huh?


Go ducks

----------


## Bio-Active

> Go ducks


Now we are talking!

----------


## RaginCajun

zagga, your boy lebron is killing my fantasy team!

----------


## zaggahamma

> zagga, your boy lebron is killing my fantasy team!


so kill HIM!!!!

LMAO

oh and dont do fantasy...lol

havent watched one game this year...last i heard cavs were shitty and the ugly one was hurt and gonna miss games

----------


## RaginCajun

> so kill HIM!!!!
> 
> LMAO
> 
> oh and dont do fantasy...lol
> 
> havent watched one game this year...last i heard cavs were shitty and the ugly one was hurt and gonna miss games


haha!

they are not a good team, too many mouths to feed.

they also just picked up J R Smith, so another one with an ego.

----------


## zaggahamma

NBA.com/Stats


time to start watchin  :Wink: 

wow Golden State #1 and Atlanta#1 ??????? 

keynotes: STOP THE BEARD, KILL QUEEN JAMES............and remember what Danny Green and Kwai did to your eye last year BWAHAHAHAHAHA

----------


## zaggahamma

WOW pacers didnt even make it

----------


## zaggahamma

Whatt???????????????????????????? Okc not in the playofffffsssssss??????!!!!!!!!!!!???????????????

----------


## NACH3

Warriors are on a roll!!! It's been fun to watch this yr! Although I'm a Sixers fan but we won't go there

----------


## Bio-Active

Here we go my thread is alive again? Who do you guys like? Cleveland is probably coming out of the east but the west is way deeper

----------


## NACH3

> Here we go my thread is alive again? Who do you guys like? Cleveland is probably coming out of the east but the west is way deeper


Can't not like the Warriors atm... Agree w/Cleveland but gotta feeling someone will tske em out... I just got that feeling...

I just read the link zagga provided...

----------


## NACH3

Clippers....

I like those first round games... 

Cleveland, Washington or Brooklyn, Atlanta Milwaukee

----------


## zaggahamma

When is the 1st playoff game

----------


## NACH3

> When is the 1st playoff game


Not sure will find out

----------


## NACH3

April 18th 1230 eastern I think it said 930!and I'm in CA...

----------


## Bio-Active

The west is so loadeded and zaggas spurs are coming on strong again. I would like to see the spurs and Cleveland in the finals

----------


## zaggahamma

Fvck Cleveland id like 2 c them in the obituary s

----------


## Sfla80

Warriors I think have it this year....

Curry is insane!!

I haven't followed much this year though.

But did u see curry hit 77 3's in a row in practice and 90 out of 100 total

----------


## zaggahamma

> Warriors I think have it this year....
> 
> Curry is insane!!
> 
> I haven't followed much this year though.
> 
> But did u see curry hit 77 3's in a row in practice and 90 out of 100 total


Wow...no...didnt see that

Saw his commercial on sportscenter "curry chicken"

But saw him during the all star competition shooting....to me...decent dude...

Not one regular season nba game watched..

Love this time of year though cuz LOVE THE SPORT.....played it...low level..but loved it...watched it with my dad back in tbe kareem magic bird days. ....

----------


## NACH3

Spurs always scare me, especially Pop and the playoffs! 

Cleveland is good but I think there gonna get knocked off(LeBron will have to shine of course and if it comes down to one game - he will have had a bad game(for him) which still can carry most to victory 

Watch out for Toronto and or Washington they play each other

----------


## zaggahamma

proof i never watch til now

GASOL is on the Bulls!!!!!!!!??????????? WHAT??????? LOL

Avergaged 22 a game too!!!!!!!!!!

i like noah he is a hustling mf

----------


## Sfla80

> proof i never watch til now
> 
> GASOL is on the Bulls!!!!!!!!??????????? WHAT??????? LOL
> 
> Avergaged 22 a game too!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i like noah he is a hustling mf


Lmao bulls were doing really good for awhile actually...gasol is a new man. ....

Hate noah!!!

Never watched a reg season game either...sports center sir lol

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lmao bulls were doing really good for awhile actually...gasol is a new man. ....
> 
> Hate noah!!!
> 
> Never watched a reg season game either...sports center sir lol


thats awesome gasol was a player early on with lakers....idk what happened to him....sounds like he got it back

noah is definitely quirky i just admire his hustle...cant believe they were 3rd and indiana didnt even make it

gotta get me some fresh fruit to nom on so these games dont get me snacking on garbage....lol

----------


## NACH3

Def quirky but I love his attitude! 

Casol can be very good! And he just needed OUTTA LA

----------


## Bio-Active

> Spurs always scare me, especially Pop and the playoffs! 
> 
> Cleveland is good but I think there gonna get knocked off(LeBron will have to shine of course and if it comes down to one game - he will have had a bad game(for him) which still can carry most to victory 
> 
> Watch out for Toronto and or Washington they play each other


I just do not see a team in the east knocking them off. The east is just to weak. Cleveland will loose in the Finals

----------


## Sfla80

> I just do not see a team in the east knocking them off. The east is just to weak. Cleveland will loose in the Finals


Agreed. ..west is gonna be fun to watch..

And for some.reason nach. ...didn't think of u as a NBA guy....honestly same.about you bio lol.

Everyone hates the spurs but I would love to see them at least go to the conference finals...

----------


## NACH3

I'm big on the playoffs, sport center also  :Wink: 

But lately I've been missing it... 

Bio your probly right... But I too say that LeBron will have one bad game to cost em the 6or 7th

Warriors will be fun to watch, spurs always come on strong as playoffs near and in the playoffs Pop is the match up king

----------


## zaggahamma

Love this hype

----------


## Bio-Active

> Agreed. ..west is gonna be fun to watch.. And for some.reason nach. ...didn't think of u as a NBA guy....honestly same.about you bio lol. Everyone hates the spurs but I would love to see them at least go to the conference finals...


really?? Zagga and I have been posting in this thread for a year now  :Wink:  we need a college football thread next season

----------


## NACH3

> really?? Zagga and I have been posting in this thread for a year now  we need a college football thread next season


Hell yes on the college football! For sure! We should make a betters thread(no money but push-ups or cardio or ??? Just to keep people honest(pics while doing em)  :Wink:  lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Hell yes on the college football! For sure! We should make a betters thread(no money but push-ups or cardio or ??? Just to keep people honest(pics while doing em)  lol


what's your team?

----------


## Sfla80

> really?? Zagga and I have been posting in this thread for a year now  we need a college football thread next season


Maybe I missed that lol  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zaggahamma

Oh and we dont hate the spurs look back a few pages

Hated the heat for few years now the cavs...see a pattern?

----------


## Sfla80

I'm in with the college thread.....

Miami teams all the way.....except I'm a duke fan in college bball...and like 49ers also

----------


## Sfla80

> Oh and we dont hate the spurs look back a few pages
> 
> Hated the heat for few years now the cavs...see a pattern?


Yes I remember these convos...guess didn't think it was this thread.

He's a good guy...just a bad rap man....there are much worse out there

----------


## Bio-Active

> I'm in with the college thread..... Miami teams all the way.....except I'm a duke fan in college bball...and like 49ers also


I was I big 49 fan for a long time but after the way they treated Harbaugh I am jumping ship

----------


## Sfla80

> I was I big 49 fan for a long time but after the way they treated Harbaugh I am jumping ship


Yeah I agree. It sucks.

I was a huge montana, young, rice, all them...

One of my first football games....we sat on the roof of my house and listened to the I believe either 88' or 89' superb owl with the 49ers and I think Cincinnati?? When it was in miami..we could hear the whole game

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah I agree. It sucks. I was a huge montana, young, rice, all them... One of my first football games....we sat on the roof of my house and listened to the I believe either 88' or 89' superb owl with the 49ers and I think Cincinnati?? When it was in miami..we could hear the whole game


wow.... Weren't those the days. Back when the Chicago bulls won there last championship. I got to sit in the skybox when they played the blazers. It was awesome Jordan, Pippen Ron Harper, Luke Longley and Dennis Rodman for the starting five. I will never forget it

----------


## Sfla80

> wow.... Weren't those the days. Back when the Chicago bulls won there last championship. I got to sit in the skybox when they played the blazers. It was awesome Jordan, Pippen Ron Harper, Luke Longley and Dennis Rodman for the starting five. I will never forget it


Holy zhit man....yeah that's once in a life time thing.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Holy zhit man....yeah that's once in a life time thing.


yeah out in my man cave I have a framed Scotty Pippen jersey with the certificate of authenticity. Man I miss those days of NBA and nfl

----------


## NACH3

> what's your team?


TBH, I've always liked Penn State, but I like Oregon since Chip Kelley was their and there spread offense w/all that speed! 

SEC still owns the rank for best conference... But Ohio State who I absolutely hate, is something else w/Meyer coaching

----------


## NACH3

> wow.... Weren't those the days. Back when the Chicago bulls won there last championship. I got to sit in the skybox when they played the blazers. It was awesome Jordan, Pippen Ron Harper, Luke Longley and Dennis Rodman for the starting five. I will never forget it


That was a dream team in itself! 

NFL - back in the day b4 our time (Butkus, Nietzsche, Bednarick(last player besides Thorpe to play both ways)

----------


## Bio-Active

> TBH, I've always liked Penn State, but I like Oregon since Chip Kelley was their and there spread offense w/all that speed! SEC still owns the rank for best conference... But Ohio State who I absolutely hate, is something else w/Meyer coaching


huge Oregon fan here but you guys probably already knew that

----------


## NACH3

> huge Oregon fan here but you guys probably already knew that


I figured  :Wink:  

I hope the Eagles get Marriota sp

----------


## Bio-Active

> I figured  I hope the Eagles get Marriota sp


man I do too but I heard he is probably going to end up in San Diego. Sounds like they are going to let rivers go to tennisee for there first round pick and Tampa is planning to take Winston

----------


## NACH3

> man I do too but I heard he is probably going to end up in San Diego. Sounds like they are going to let rivers go to tennisee for there first round pick and Tampa is planning to take Winston


Man DEFLATED  :Frown: 

He'd be a great fit!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Man DEFLATED  He'd be a great fit!


yeah I will probably have a vested interest in whatever team he plays for. If chip could work something magical it would be pretty sweet though!

----------


## NACH3

> yeah I will probably have a vested interest in whatever team he plays for. If chip could work something magical it would be pretty sweet though!


That's what I'm hoping! Knowing each other and the offense is huge! But San Diego spreads you out too! Do like Keenan Allen? I met him a few times at Cal

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's what I'm hoping! Knowing each other and the offense is huge! But San Diego spreads you out too! Do like Keenan Allen? I met him a few times at Cal


oh yeah once we get going in this thread it just spreads like crazy. I live for bb sports and my daughters sports  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> oh yeah once we get going in this thread it just spreads like crazy. I live for bb sports and my daughters sports


Don't have the kids(yet hopefully) but sounds a lot like my family(immediate/& extended)....it's all sports lifting and yelling lol) I played baseball and gphad a shot at the draft coming outta high school, but opted fir NC-State(until I dislocated and tearing labrum in hlf and RC -throwing arm) they stopped calling and I was two weeks away from signing my letter of intent

My Pop was more of PL than a BB but a true meso morph only 5'8" 195 but benched 405 squatted over 5 but his brother is still huge no legs though lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Don't have the kids(yet hopefully) but sounds a lot like my family(immediate/& extended)....it's all sports lifting and yelling lol) I played baseball and gphad a shot at the craft coming outta high school, but opted fir NC-State(until I dislocated and tearing labrum in hlf and RC -throwing arm) My Pop was more of PL than a BB but a true meso morph only 5'8" 195 but benched 405 squatted over 5 but his brother is still huge no legs though lol


my daughter plays club softball and club soccer both since she was in preschool so we have to travel for games almost every weekend  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> my daughter plays club softball and club soccer both since she was in preschool so we have to travel for games almost every weekend


That's awesome I used to play down in Florida (Lakeland) in the USSSA World Series and traveled a lot myself 

Those were the days sounds like a very Proud Parent(as you should be)

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's awesome I used to play down in Florida (Lakeland) in the USSSA World Series and traveled a lot myself Those were the days sounds like a very Proud Parent(as you should be)


oh yeah of coarse I am. My son was never much into sports he is almost 21 now

----------


## NACH3

> oh yeah of coarse I am. My son was never much into sports he is almost 21 now


My dad's daughter was nasty in basketball growing up she used to throw the boys around  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

May never watch nfl again if someone doesnt break that crab leg thievin bum in the first few games probably just dumb enough to scramble right into a big free safety line and BOOOOOM!

----------


## NACH3

> May never watch nfl again if someone doesnt break that crab leg thievin bum in the first few games probably just dumb enough to scramble right into a big free safety line and BOOOOOM!


Who's this zagga IDK who you like

----------


## zaggahamma

> Who's this zagga IDK who you like


Don't watch college football

Last year or 2 i liked whoever played fsu

Hope theh pay those kids though as much money as that association generates


Saw a lotta bandwagon activity down here in florida

----------


## zaggahamma

That's the only name i know the punk by is crab leg thievin punk lol

----------


## NACH3

You guys watching GS leading NO...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Don't watch college football Last year or 2 i liked whoever played fsu Hope theh pay those kids though as much money as that association generates Saw a lotta bandwagon activity down here in florida


i was so happy we beat fsu in the playoffs. Just to bad we got man handled by Ohio  :Frown:

----------


## Sfla80

> You guys watching GS leading NO...


Catching some of it..at work :/.

Damn curry already has 19 in first half....up by 20

----------


## zaggahamma

> You guys watching GS leading NO...


yup

just saw a 3 pointer with the rest of both teams on the bench

bwahahahahahahaha

WIDE OPEN

----------


## Bio-Active

> yup just saw a 3 pointer with the rest of both teams on the bench bwahahahahahahaha WIDE OPEN


a
All the games in the west will be fun to watch

----------


## Bio-Active

Pelicans are making a run

----------


## zaggahamma

> Pelicans are making a run


yup GS took a lil nap

----------


## Bio-Active

> yup GS took a lil nap


GS is pulling away now

----------


## zaggahamma

15pts

----------


## NACH3

About 10 min b4 hlf they started to get laxed

----------


## zaggahamma

theyre that much better to be able to take a breakon court

----------


## zaggahamma

GS ever play cavs or bulls? and what was the outcome(s)?

----------


## zaggahamma

9pts!!!!!!!!?????????!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

6pts

----------


## NACH3

6 points

----------


## NACH3

> GS ever play cavs or bulls? and what was the outcome(s)?


Yes have the best record against everyone except ? I forget but they list like 3-4 to them during the yr

----------


## zaggahamma

missed floater means the game im afraid

----------


## NACH3

Game! 

Who's playin next??

----------


## zaggahamma

bulls and bucks i think at 7pm

----------


## NACH3

> bulls and bucks i think at 7pm


Thst should be a good one too... What about Rose how's he doing!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thst should be a good one too... What about Rose how's he doing!


yes I am going back and forth between the game and UFC on fox

----------


## NACH3

> yes I am going back and forth between the game and UFC on fox


Whose fighting? Anyone good?

Watching post game Kerr's talking!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Whose fighting? Anyone good? Watching post game Kerr's talking!


yeah it's a good card machida vs rock hold, aril ski is on the card and so is Felice hearing

----------


## NACH3

Nice will also tune in!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nice will also tune in!


yes I am planted in front of the tv for the evening  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thst should be a good one too... What about Rose how's he doing!


remember today is the first viewing ive seen all year lol

first time seeing curry play EVER....good player but not liking the cockiness or mouthpiece chewing.....LOATHE that

----------


## NACH3

Joe Rogan hit the sauce b4 now completely bald lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Joe Rogan hit the sauce b4 now completely bald lol


he has been on trt for many years. He is pretty open about it

----------


## Sfla80

> remember today is the first viewing ive seen all year lol
> 
> first time seeing curry play EVER....good player but not liking the cockiness or mouthpiece chewing.....LOATHE that


He is by far best shooter in the game....by the end of career will be the best.
.better the ray allen.

But yes I hate him too way to cocky

----------


## Bio-Active

> He is by far best shooter in the game....by the end of career will be the best. .better the ray allen. But yes I hate him too way to cocky


dude is amazing but let's not get carried away. Ray was a stud and these guys are only one injury away from being nobody

----------


## NACH3

> he has been on trt for many years. He is pretty open about it


Did not know that Bio....

----------


## NACH3

> dude is amazing but let's not get carried away. Ray was a stud and these guys are only one injury away from being nobody


Ain't that the truth... Injuries are mofo... And for Allen to be around as long as he was very hard to do(but Curry is young) - but not big enough to take the beating(has to stay outsider and his game is also gettin to the hoop

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ain't that the truth... Injuries are mofo... And for Allen to be around as long as he was very hard to do(but Curry is young) - but not big enough to take the beating(has to stay outsider and his game is also gettin to the hoop


yeah bro Allen played for like 20 seasons and was still a money shooter at the end. Oh yeah I am an mma junkie as well as a sports junkie  :Wink:

----------


## Sfla80

Curry broke the record for 3's in a season this year...guess who's record he broke.....his OWN.

Don't get me wrong ray allen is one my all time favs. Guy was the best, I love pure shooters.

But u can quote me on this. Curry will have all.time 3 record by the end of his career....baring any injuires. Ray had his too throughout the years..but he did also play 20 seasons. I don't see guys these Days playing that long

----------


## NACH3

> Curry broke the record for 3's in a season this year...guess who's record he broke.....his OWN.
> 
> Don't get me wrong ray allen is one my all time favs. Guy was the best, I love pure shooters.
> 
> But u can quote me on this. Curry will have all.time 3 record by the end of his career....baring any injuires. Ray had his too throughout the years..but he did also play 20 seasons. I don't see guys these Days playing that long


Me neither but Allen did have quite the injuries(as he got older) but Curry can shoot I called that his freshman yr in college....

I like to see records broken that's why they're made... But he is a lil arrogant not confident but more arrogant

----------


## Bio-Active

Records are recorded so they can be broken

----------


## zaggahamma

> He is by far best shooter in the game....by the end of career will be the best.
> .better the ray allen.
> 
> But yes I hate him too way to cocky


yeh i didnt follow the game play by play but he doesnt take one walk

have 1 look

or do one thing

that doesnt make him look like he thinks he is GOD

weird the first game i watch and he misses 3 FT's

----------


## Sfla80

Like I said....don't like the guy....but he is one of the purest shooters I've seen. 

Just like most people hate lebron..but at least with the heat(that's all I followed) he average what 53% shooting there.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Like I said....don't like the guy....but he is one of the purest shooters I've seen. Just like most people hate lebron..but at least with the heat(that's all I followed) he average what 53% shooting there.


well in Cleveland they put the team together picking all the player obj wanted. The only reason Ray Allen isn't there is because he chose not to play at all this season

----------


## NACH3

> well in Cleveland they put the team together picking all the player obj wanted. The only reason Ray Allen isn't there is because he chose not to play at all this season


The way Allen played(off the pic and role so well) he could've been able to play nay be another two baring his health...

----------


## Bio-Active

> The way Allen played(off the pic and role so well) he could've been able to play nay be another two baring his health...


I think he was having troubles with his ankles

----------


## NACH3

> I think he was having troubles with his ankles


Yeah it was something w/his lower extremities(knees too I think) or Achilles?! I thought it was more than one(though his ankles were shot)

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah it was something w/his lower extremities(knees too I think) or Achilles?! I thought it was more than one(though his ankles were shot)


bone spurs

----------


## zaggahamma

Rose is feelin it

----------


## Bio-Active

> Rose is feelin it


the guy is a stud when he is healthy and picking Gasol was a big move for the bulls this year

----------


## NACH3

> bone spurs


Ooh they fvkin hurt I've had plenty removed(surgically in shoulder) very painful...

----------


## zaggahamma

> the guy is a stud when he is healthy and picking Gasol was a big move for the bulls this year


thats your team too

wasnt butler on the heat?

----------


## NACH3

> the guy is a stud when he is healthy and picking Gasol was a big move for the bulls this year


Only player who's more athletic and dynamic than any other point when healthy Gasol was a great addition! They could make a run if Rose stays healthy

----------


## zaggahamma

get to watch my spurs nice and late tomorrow

late is better now these days

last year i didnt like it

wonder if kwai leonard gonna destroy some folks like last year

----------


## NACH3

> get to watch my spurs nice and late tomorrow
> 
> late is better now these days
> 
> last year i didnt like it
> 
> wonder if kwai leonard gonna destroy some folks like last year


He most definitely did! Lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> thats your team too wasnt butler on the heat?


yes he was

----------


## zaggahamma

not one name i recognize on the bucks

j kidd must of done a great job or theyre just a good teamto have made 6th seed

----------


## zaggahamma

or both i guess

----------


## NACH3

Rockhold killed matchida Weiman and rockhold are arrogant as shit

----------


## Bio-Active

> Rockhold killed matchida Weiman and rockhold are arrogant as shit


lmao I enjoyed every second of it. Machida couldn't just run and counter strike cause Luke is just way to big. Destroyed him

----------


## Bio-Active

This Dallas Houston game is turning out to be pretty decent. I always like Rondo and Staudimire

----------


## zaggahamma

damn i need to get that on

fvckin around playin martha stewart and shiat

and icing my back and walkin the dog

lol...amare? the old knick?

i'll catch the 2nd half for sure

----------


## Bio-Active

Rondo is heating up!

----------


## Sfla80

> This Dallas Houston game is turning out to be pretty decent. I always like Rondo and Staudimire


Ugh hate both of them.....and hate both of those teams...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ugh hate both of them.....and hate both of those teams...


I don't care for either team but they both have some players that I like

----------


## davidtheman100

I think Rondo is terribly overrated nobody should be ever called a superstar that averages 10 and 8 and admits he hasn't played defense in over 2 years when he was on the Celtics this year. 

At the same time i like the Mavs in this series because of the fact that they have much more depth and more playoff experience

----------


## Bio-Active

> I think Rondo is terribly overrated nobody should be ever called a superstar that averages 10 and 8 and admits he hasn't played defense in over 2 years when he was on the Celtics this year. At the same time i like the Mavs in this series because of the fact that they have much more depth and more playoff experience


in his prime with Boston he was a stud then Boston got pretty bad. I was never a boston fan either. Is rondo a superstar? Not even close but he is a talented point guard in my opinion

----------


## davidtheman100

> in his prime with Boston he was a stud then Boston got pretty bad. I was never a boston fan either. Is rondo a superstar? Not even close but he is a talented point guard in my opinion


I thought Rondo was really valuable until i really thought about it... only 30 teams in the league and there are so many talented PG's.. I wouldn't even take him top 7 by default just cuz of the talent in the league and not the fact that i think he's bad.. Players like Steph, Westbrook, Lillard, Wall, Teague, Paul, Lowry, then there's always Rose (Healthy) and possibly Parker and Conley.. That's about half the leagues PG's right there so he can't be a max contract if you're a smart organization.. 

BUT he's GREAT on a team with 2+ big time scorers that let him dominate the ball and a coach that lets him run his own plays where he can set them up and the coach lets him feel for the game himself

----------


## Bio-Active

Dirk for 3 with a foul

----------


## Bio-Active

> I thought Rondo was really valuable until i really thought about it... only 30 teams in the league and there are so many talented PG's.. I wouldn't even take him top 7 by default just cuz of the talent in the league and not the fact that i think he's bad.. Players like Steph, Westbrook, Lillard, Wall, Teague, Paul, Lowry, then there's always Rose (Healthy) and possibly Parker and Conley.. That's about half the leagues PG's right there so he can't be a max contract if you're a smart organization.. BUT he's GREAT on a team with 2+ big time scorers that let him dominate the ball and a coach that lets him run his own plays where he can set them up and the coach lets him feel for the game himself


yes like I said there are plenty of other better point guards out there but he is good enough. If I was building a team I wouldn't want my point guard to be one of the leading scores I would want him distributing the ball and to be a good shooter if everyone else is covered. Kind of like the guards during the bulls championship years

----------


## Bio-Active

We're are you zagga? Your missing a good game

----------


## zaggahamma

> We're are you zagga? Your missing a good game


I got it on

Lil tired

----------


## Bio-Active

> I got it on Lil tired


last quarter will be over soon. Houston looks sharper

----------


## zaggahamma

> last quarter will be over soon. Houston looks sharper


Surprised this close 

Mavs look like a senior softball team

----------


## Bio-Active

> Surprised this close Mavs look like a senior softball team


yeah it's starting to get out of control

----------


## zaggahamma

Cut it to 5 a few min ago now its over

----------


## Bio-Active

Dallas just didn't look good at all

----------


## davidtheman100

The Mavs are like that YMCA pickup team that gets 5 good players and thinks they're gonna smoke everyone but once they start playing nobody wants too take to many shots they either over/under pass and don't look in sync despite the fact that they look very good on paper... We could have this same team being 60 wins right now and nobody would be too surprised with that roster would not be a cinderella story

----------


## NACH3

I'm in my car... Are the games late today fellas? I know Zagga said something about his Spurs playing at 7:30 eastern time?!

----------


## Bio-Active

I am on the road for my daughters soccer game. I think the Cleveland game started at 8 eastern time

----------


## NACH3

> I am on the road for my daughters soccer game. I think the Cleveland game started at 8 eastern time


Thx brother, ENJOY!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Cleveland looks like they are pulling away

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm in my car... Are the games late today fellas? I know Zagga said something about his Spurs playing at 7:30 eastern time?!


Even better 10:30 eastern! !!

----------


## Bio-Active

Next game Atlanta and bkn

----------


## NACH3

> Cleveland looks like they are pulling away


Yeah no one is going to give Cleveland a hard time except the finals(they Lose)... But should still be a good series

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah no one is going to give Cleveland a hard time except the finals(they Lose)... But should still be a good series


no I think they have the east pretty well locked up

----------


## davidtheman100

> Yeah no one is going to give Cleveland a hard time except the finals(they Lose)... But should still be a good series


Healthy Bulls could take the Cavs. Bulls have better big men (Gasol, Gibson, Noah) and great perimeter defense with Rose and Butler

----------


## Bio-Active

> Healthy Bulls could take the Cavs. Bulls have better big men (Gasol, Gibson, Noah) and great perimeter defense with Rose and Butler


wouldn't that be sweet? I just don't see it though. Would love to see the cavs get knocked off. Really the way they started the season I didn't even expect them to be in the playoff but I still don't think if the cavs make it to the finals they will have much chance against the west

----------


## NACH3

> Healthy Bulls could take the Cavs. Bulls have better big men (Gasol, Gibson, Noah) and great perimeter defense with Rose and Butler


I'd like to see that happen! 

I didn't think the cavs woulda made it either the way they started!

----------


## zaggahamma

Just saw derron williams pick up dribble take 3 big steps while elbowing a hawk goes up for layup GETS A FOUL call AGAINST HIM !!!! LBJ LIKE!!!! The worse thing about the game!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

They replay it and not one commentator says a word!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Oh yeah they call it "AGGRESSIVE PLAY"!!!

----------


## davidtheman100

Deron Williams waking up!

----------


## NACH3

> They replay it and not one commentator says a word!!!


Never do!! Can't stand that

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs cold! 

1st game i watch them all year guess its kharma for lack of support

Players look good just OFF

----------


## zaggahamma

Much better

dunk!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Pretty good games today

----------


## zaggahamma

12 pts cut to 2

----------


## zaggahamma

Big baby cracked the floor lmao

----------


## zaggahamma

Now the lead!

----------


## zaggahamma

Seeing the refereeing issues again

----------


## RaginCajun

forgot about the thread from last year!

geaux unibrow geaux!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Who dat?

Tough defense and a clipper friendly zebra squad kept spurs offense inconsistent & at times void

----------


## Bio-Active

I was shocked but the clips are tough

----------


## RaginCajun

hoping the Pelicans can shoot in the first half tonight! golden state shut them down pretty good in the last game.

bulls should beat the bucks again, d rose looked like he had some new knees

----------


## NACH3

> I was shocked but the clips are tough


I think if the clippers get this series they could make a run...

Still would like to see the Bulls make one they can match up good against the cavs

----------


## Bio-Active

> I think if the clippers get this series they could make a run... Still would like to see the Bulls make one they can match up good against the cavs


 man idk GS looks tough as nails

----------


## NACH3

> man idk GS looks tough as nails


Oh no doubt but I'm just saying a run but the warriors are built for long runs(all season lol... It's gonna be fun to watch  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

i could like me some bulls....i like the players

wish curry wasnt such a cawk

----------


## zaggahamma

kwahi seemed just oh hum....dont understand with that team how they ever lose....other than missin shots lmfao

----------


## davidtheman100

Kawahi will be basically earning a max contract if he can get them back this year. Love how players like Draymond Green who just started to be good are already being talked about for max contracts. What happened to sports? All you need is 1-2 good years now and you get offered 100m lol!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Kawahi will be basically earning a max contract if he can get them back this year. Love how players like Draymond Green who just started to be good are already being talked about for max contracts. What happened to sports? All you need is 1-2 good years now and you get offered 100m lol!


He was so solid that last few games of the championship....i figured he'd light up the league this year

----------


## NACH3

> Kawahi will be basically earning a max contract if he can get them back this year. Love how players like Draymond Green who just started to be good are already being talked about for max contracts. What happened to sports? All you need is 1-2 good years now and you get offered 100m lol!


Seems like it... Especially 2 maybe 3 consecutive good seasons and your in!

----------


## RaginCajun

Bulls take a rowdy game 2 but may lose that big ugly white guy

----------


## zaggahamma

:AaGreen22: lol....they should have thought of that technique for the boston legend with the same characteristics

----------


## Bio-Active

These been some good games

----------


## NACH3

The Warriors game was blacked out in CA, wtf!

----------


## zaggahamma

FVCK!!! SA missing EVERYTHING! !!

----------


## zaggahamma

FINALLY! !! Mills makes a pair of tres!

----------


## davidtheman100

Leonard looking good tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

And old man river too

Leonard has more game than that idk why he hides it

----------


## davidtheman100

> And old man river too
> 
> Leonard has more game than that idk why he hides it


He's almost overly unselfish and doesn't have the scorers mentality yet because he was known early on for his defense and was the young guy in the lineup with 2 first ballot hofers at first so he stayed humble and did his role...I think he's starting to realize that he can be something special on the offensive end as well..I say "yet" because he's still young and that can be fixed quickly...

Anyhow, this is a great game.

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs are BLOWING it!

And my cable just fn downloaded software!!!

With a min or so left! 

Worse than nach3's blackout!!!

----------


## davidtheman100

Lac leads 94-92...Spurs ball with 50.2 left

----------


## davidtheman100

Spurs scramble on offense interception by clippers...Spurs tried to get the ball to Kawahi in the corner with the shot clock low and then griffin tries to isolate on the other end and gets it stolen fast break they get it to mills goes up for a layup gets fouled..Makes both free throws tie game under 10 to play

----------


## davidtheman100

Cp3 fadeaway with 2 seconds left being covered by Duncan misses and then Barnes tries to tap it in and misses at the buzzer by an inch...Overtime

----------


## zaggahamma

Thanks....wow...spurs botched it

Now everyone with a ton of fouls

----------


## davidtheman100

Spurs lead by 3 with 10 seconds left. JJ reddick misses the game-tying 3. Great overtime by the Spurs lead by Tim Duncan. Mills at the line for 2.

----------


## davidtheman100

Hits both. Timeout Clippers

----------


## davidtheman100

Reddick for 3 off the inbound give n' go!! Spurs lead by 2 with the ball 5.2 seconds left.

----------


## davidtheman100

Spurs win 111-107!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Thaks david

Just found out....cable never came back on so went to sleep

What a game....weird twist at the end o regulation...im not sure if the hack o jordan wasnt to blame for their shit play on the offensive end down the stretch. ...very tenative sloopy inaccurate and SUCKY

KAWHI will need to be huge here out or they seem to be tryna pass the torch to Blake CP & gang

----------


## davidtheman100

> Thaks david
> 
> Just found out....cable never came back on so went to sleep
> 
> What a game....weird twist at the end o regulation...im not sure if the hack o jordan wasnt to blame for their shit play on the offensive end down the stretch. ...very tenative sloopy inaccurate and SUCKY
> 
> KAWHI will need to be huge here out or they seem to be tryna pass the torch to Blake CP & gang



No problem and agreed it seems like a new Clippers team out there this year

----------


## Bio-Active

Boston is giving Cleveland a game tonight

----------


## NACH3

DTM - good announcing, kept Zag in there  :Wink:

----------


## NACH3

> Boston is giving Cleveland a game tonight


I agree at Boston

----------


## zaggahamma

spurs tonight?

can they play for 48 minutes

----------


## mind&muscle

> Cleveland looks like they are pulling away


 Cleveland has potential to make it far

----------


## Bio-Active

That Houston game was high scoring but with Dallas going down 0-3 I think Houston is moving on for sure

----------


## zaggahamma

Missed 1st quarter

Used to the game being on 1030

I see kawhi fullfilling my prophecy

Needs to keep ballin

----------


## zaggahamma

> That Houston game was high scoring but with Dallas going down 0-3 I think Houston is moving on for sure



U think

----------


## Bio-Active

> Missed 1st quarter Used to the game being on 1030 I see kawhi fullfilling my prophecy Needs to keep ballin


i am finishing this Washington game and then switching to the spurs game. Big game for the spurs

----------


## zaggahamma

Bout time Bonner hit one!

Mills!!!!

Booooooom!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bout time Bonner hit one! Mills!!!! Booooooom!!!


I got the score going in the corner. Can tell SA is at home lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Yup san anton

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yup san anton


SA looking solid brother

----------


## zaggahamma

Not now! Missing EVERYTHING! !

----------


## zaggahamma

Kawhi!!!!! FROM GREEN!!! THE LOB!!! AND THE SMASH!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Paul Peirce on fire

----------


## zaggahamma

Holding the clip to sub 40 at half

----------


## Bio-Active

This Washington game s close

----------


## Bio-Active

Peirce drills a three

----------


## zaggahamma

Looks like spurs is only game on here

----------


## Bio-Active

> Looks like spurs is only game on here


Washington just finished off Toronto

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs playing D

----------


## zaggahamma

And a little O!!!

27 pt lead!!!

Thiz more like it!!

----------


## davidtheman100

Chris Paul really choked it up tonight...Leonard and spurs great game parker and duncan only combined for like 10 pts

----------


## davidtheman100

I'll never understand why Devin Harris plays over Raymond Felton..Felton was PG for the Knicks avg 17 and 8 when they were the 2 seed and he's got more talent in his left pinky than Harris...To each their own though coach knows what he's doing Mavs down 3-0 SMH i had 50 bucks bet with a friend that Mavs would win the series

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn u givin out 50's like that? The mavs? Come on man

Lol

Yes i never seen parker cold for so long i look for a 25-30point game from him soon And leonard is just warming up

----------


## davidtheman100

> Damn u givin out 50's like that? The mavs? Come on man
> 
> Lol
> 
> Yes i never seen parker cold for so long i look for a 25-30point game from him soon And leonard is just warming up



haha i listened to all the stupid analysts on ESPN that all love Dirk and Chandler together and it built up my confidence. Gotta love Parker but his stats really declined this year which is disappointing

----------


## NACH3

If Parker heats up watch out... He's due for a good lil run here...

----------


## Bio-Active

Games getting started here soon

----------


## NACH3

> Games getting started here soon


Hockey playoffs too... Caps @ Islanders Wash leads 3-2

I'm not gettin the games... ESPN is out(all of em atm  :Frown: ) wtf... Can't it ever be easy... I never had these kinda probs back east

----------


## zaggahamma

> If Parker heats up watch out... He's due for a good lil run here...


Agree

----------


## NACH3

> Agree


Ginobli?! When hot he can shoot

----------


## Bio-Active

Atlanta should have no trouble with this game

----------


## NACH3

> Atlanta should have no trouble with this game


I like Houston as well... What are you thinkin of Wash

----------


## zaggahamma

yup the terrorist can heat up too

love those left handed hook passes though

----------


## davidtheman100

Nets have a championship payroll and are an 8th seed about to get knocked out of the playoffs in the first round...Thaddeus Young making almost 10 million is sickening...Joe Johnson contract even worse...Teague way better of an overall player than Deron at this point..I'd take Shroeder on my team over Deron as well. Despite that.....Nets not looking too bad thus far

----------


## zaggahamma

chicago puts that other team out of their misery today

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol big baby cracked the floor again

MAKE YOUR FREE THROWS DAMMIT!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Barnes takes 6 steps and then cries cuz it was called a charge

GEEEEEZ tattoo your mouth shut!

----------


## Bio-Active

I saw Cleveland finished there series today

----------


## davidtheman100

> Barnes takes 6 steps and then cries cuz it was called a charge
> 
> GEEEEEZ tattoo your mouth shut!


Barnes always runnin' his mouth lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Keep posting guys. At my daughters soccer game so I am missing the games  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

Close 1 here bio

Refs makin sure

Only clippers shootin frees now

Lol

Close and fast

Kawhi cold today

----------


## zaggahamma

Clippers up 4

Spurs finally got a call

----------


## zaggahamma

And another

Guess they heard me

----------


## zaggahamma

And 1 on kawhu driving

----------


## zaggahamma

Shut up barkley

He fn mauled him

----------


## zaggahamma

Blake HOT

NICE PASS FROM KAWHI

----------


## zaggahamma

Reddick throws it away

----------


## zaggahamma

Boom kawhi musta heard me too

Then cp3 answers but then old man river!!

Ur missin a great1!

----------


## zaggahamma

1pt clip lead

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs 1pt lead

----------


## zaggahamma

LA 1pt lead

----------


## zaggahamma

Haq a shaq time

----------


## zaggahamma

Terrorist misses layup

----------


## zaggahamma

Jordan out so they foul cp3!!??

IDIOTS!!

----------


## zaggahamma

La up 5! 1:28 3rd

----------


## zaggahamma

Diaw ballin but cp3 red hot

----------


## zaggahamma

End of 3

Cp3 4 fouls

Spurs down 5

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs tryna let it slip away was down 13

But cut to 9pts

Need 2 wtf up!!!

& makebur frees!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

2 more fn frees missed by parker

Down 7

Haq a shaq

----------


## zaggahamma

Out comes jordan again

----------


## zaggahamma

Not boxing out blake gonna cost ya

7pts

----------


## zaggahamma

Fouled cp3 again TOO!

----------


## zaggahamma

Super cold from 3 land

11pts

----------


## zaggahamma

4:13 left

9pt la lead

----------


## zaggahamma

Slipping away again

Reddick frosts it 

14pt game

No more play by play

----------


## davidtheman100

Leonard with 2 threes in a row to cut it to 8...Spurs get the ball again and Leonard takes a shot off the dribble (contested because he was feeling it) and misses...Cp3 brings it up and splits the double team but gets fouled while doing it..Makes both free throws...Duncan scores on the other end...108-100 clippers lead with 1:20  :Smilie:

----------


## davidtheman100

Clippers win

----------


## zaggahamma

Played like...BITCHES!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Great game in La La land

1pt at half

Patty mills keepin the spurs n da game

Parker duncan clanking the rim like it talked ugly2 their mother

----------


## zaggahamma

Never seen parker so inaccurate

----------


## zaggahamma

Mills pickin up where he left off

And hack a shaq workin

Green with nice hard foul on Blake! !!

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow all knotted after 3 quarters!

----------


## zaggahamma

Borris for the THREEE!!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

What a game

----------


## RaginCajun

Wow, Bulls are putting it on the Bucks

----------


## zaggahamma

Oh shit thanks 4 the remind!

----------


## zaggahamma

54 points! !!!

----------


## Sfla80

> 54 points! !!!


Who??

----------


## zaggahamma

> Who??


Bulls WON BY 54 FN POINTS!!! FINAL!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

.....

----------


## zaggahamma

Bellinelli!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Spurs are pulling away

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bulls WON BY 54 FN POINTS!!! FINAL!!!


i turned that game on at half and was like what the heck!

----------


## zaggahamma

Not quite

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn i hate commercials

----------


## Bio-Active

Clips are sticking around

----------


## zaggahamma

Fn tied

----------


## zaggahamma

Knotted at half

My biggest observation

Why THE FVCK is patty mills on the FVCKING bench for that FVCK3 long!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Knotted at half My biggest observation Why THE FVCK is patty mills on the FVCKING bench for that FVCK3 long!!!


crafty spurs will find a way

----------


## zaggahamma

Mills is playing way too good to be keeping the bench that warm

----------


## zaggahamma

Belinelli keepin it close with the 1/3 court 3 ball!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Really shocking how close this is but that's the spurs game. Keep it close and grind it out

----------


## zaggahamma

Real close at end

Super surprised at pops for lack of haq o shaq and

Lack of patty mills

----------


## zaggahamma

4pts that does it game 7 it is

Too bad refs didn't see Crawford with extra steps

----------


## zaggahamma

Game 7!!!!

Go champs!!!

I guess my bros r too cranky from summer cutting to post here lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Parker warming off

Gettin some good looks off screens

I like the start

Movin the ball nicely

----------


## Bio-Active

Time to root for Chicago and hope they knock Cleveland off  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

Yup them and houston

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yup them and houston


couple good gams tonight. Chicago is starting to pull away

----------


## zaggahamma

And there we go in yo face sprite mix punk even with calling phantom charges on rose in the last few minutes

----------


## zaggahamma

Damn hope rose aint hurt again

----------


## davidtheman100

Why can't Lebron be this aggressive every game? The world may never know..

----------


## zaggahamma

To me agressive means he prolly threw the forearm all night and got away with it

And made the whiney face when he didn't get his way

Grrrrrr I missed 3&1/2 qtrs and saw the 14-20 pt lead w 5- 6 min left so wasnt gonna upset myself by watching the last

Go bulls in game 3

----------


## davidtheman100

> To me agressive means he prolly threw the forearm all night and got away with it
> 
> And made the whiney face when he didn't get his way
> 
> Grrrrrr I missed 3&1/2 qtrs and saw the 14-20 pt lead w 5- 6 min left so wasnt gonna upset myself by watching the last
> 
> Go bulls in game 3



Haha it mostly means the Lebron we would see on the old Cavs team that would put the team on his shoulders and call for the ball..Not drive and kick to James Jones every play or turn the ball over and complain like a baby...

I'm taking bulls as well as i'm trying to get my 50$ dollars back and some more  :Smilie:  Bulls in 7

----------


## zaggahamma

Sounds like a good series

----------


## zaggahamma

As usual lebron can smack heads and no call but gets the foul on his move

Every single year

----------


## zaggahamma

And yet ANOTHER....BLATANT!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

I don't know y I still watch

----------


## Bio-Active

At least Chicago won the game

----------


## davidtheman100

> At least Chicago won the game



Alot of the time it's questionable whether the refs are favoring a team, and usually the losing team is the one who says that BUTTTT as someone who was rooting for the Bulls that won the game i absolutely think the refs genuinely let Lebron get away with murder that game.. It was very profound.. and i can understand in the 4th if Lebron fouled rose on that reach it would have been 2 anti-climactic free throws... But imagine if the bulls lost that game.. I'm sure they're rather have an anti-climactic win than a loss.... Just my 2 cents if you guys know what play i'm talking about

----------


## zaggahamma

Yes but just tired if teams having to need a cushion to beat the refs

Lebron pushes off with the forearm all the fn time it isn't football

----------


## zaggahamma

GS throwin enough bricks to build a house

----------


## Bio-Active

> Alot of the time it's questionable whether the refs are favoring a team, and usually the losing team is the one who says that BUTTTT as someone who was rooting for the Bulls that won the game i absolutely think the refs genuinely let Lebron get away with murder that game.. It was very profound.. and i can understand in the 4th if Lebron fouled rose on that reach it would have been 2 anti-climactic free throws... But imagine if the bulls lost that game.. I'm sure they're rather have an anti-climactic win than a loss.... Just my 2 cents if you guys know what play i'm talking about


 exactly why I said at least the Bulls won. The calls were terrible

----------


## zaggahamma

Curry with the air ball

----------


## Bio-Active

GS not looking so good

----------


## NACH3

> GS not looking so good


Getting better!

----------


## NACH3

> Getting better!


No they still aren't! Lol

----------


## zaggahamma

Flow schmo

Wtf all this yappin about flow stf up 

No 1 and 1 cuz its DUMB u DUMB commentator

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow that 3 was super necessary cuz I was bout to predict GS winning by 5 or more cuz mem wasnt closing

----------


## zaggahamma

The tip! !!

----------


## zaggahamma

Never seen someone travel as much as lbj
Ever in my 30 years watching bball

----------


## zaggahamma

Charge called on the ugly pos

Had the fn nerve to question the call!!!

Ive never loathed someone more than that fn scum in my life!!!

----------


## davidtheman100

Jimmy Butler complaining about Mirotic's defense the whole game.. Talking sh*t to his own teammate.. And guess what? He couldn't even defend an inbound or a 1.5 second possession in the clutch..

----------


## zaggahamma

Crazy fn game

----------


## zaggahamma

5 FVCKING steps for layup AND THE FOUL!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Constantly running his dik svcker to the refs and making mean muggin id smash his Fvcking jaw just one game lemme play coach lol

----------


## Fcastle357

Ill wait till the Packers start playing again before I watch Basket Ball.

----------


## Bio-Active

I like golden state tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

> I like golden state tonight


Close one

Ill take hou for a quest bar

----------


## RaginCajun

> Close one
> 
> Ill take hou for a quest bar


hahaha!

although i am a pelicans fan, i live in houston at the moment so go ROCKETS!

----------


## zaggahamma

werent the clippers up like 2-0 in that series or something what was it

----------


## RaginCajun

> werent the clippers up like 2-0 in that series or something what was it


they were up 3-1

----------


## zaggahamma

> they were up 3-1


i thought so

i got tired of watching when i saw the refs favoring one team again....it just makes no sense...its so important to call contact fouls both ways or not at all

----------


## RaginCajun

> i thought so
> 
> i got tired of watching when i saw the refs favoring one team again....it just makes no sense...its so important to call contact fouls both ways or not at all


same here. in game 6, the clippers were up by 19 points in the 3rd quarter. rockets came back to out score the clippers 49-18 with Harden on the bench!!!

----------


## Sfla80

God I hate the rockets....harden and howard.

Don't care.much for golden state but I love pure shooters and they have the best and close to second best in the game.

----------


## Bio-Active

> God I hate the rockets....harden and howard. Don't care.much for golden state but I love pure shooters and they have the best and close to second best in the game.


glad I am not the only one. Clips blew that series big time!!!

----------


## Sfla80

> glad I am not the only one. Clips blew that series big time!!!


Would have gone for the clips the whole way...griffin Paul reddick...love them. Couldn't even finish that game 7

----------


## Bio-Active

> Would have gone for the clips the whole way...griffin Paul reddick...love them. Couldn't even finish that game 7


griffin should have kept pounding the ball inside I. Game six. They had Howard in foul trouble and Howard wasn't even trying to defend in the paint. What a let down blowing that 17 point lead!

----------


## Bio-Active

GS looking good

----------


## davidtheman100

Demarre Carrol looking injured... not a good thing as they're in the midst of a comeback with 5 minutes left in the 4th they're down by 15 were just down by 20+.. He's still on the ground

----------


## Bio-Active

> Demarre Carrol looking injured... not a good thing as they're in the midst of a comeback with 5 minutes left in the 4th they're down by 15 were just down by 20+.. He's still on the ground


 I really hoped that Atlanta could come back but wasn't surprised. Next game is a must win for Atlanta

----------


## Bio-Active

Lbj is on tonight

----------


## Bio-Active

Rockets score 45 in the first quarter! Wow

----------


## davidtheman100

Anyone see Curry get messed up? Damn...

----------


## zaggahamma

> Anyone see Curry get messed up? Damn...


He got hurt?

----------


## zaggahamma

> Anyone see Curry get messed up? Damn...


saw it today....wtf? went for a flip onto his back/neck? whats the latest on his condition? he left the game after that right?

----------


## davidtheman100

> saw it today....wtf? went for a flip onto his back/neck? whats the latest on his condition? he left the game after that right?


He left for a little bit during the game and then came back for 10-15 minutes and didn't really play too well...Apparently he's fine now somehow and ready to play next game

----------


## zaggahamma

> He left for a little bit during the game and then came back for 10-15 minutes and didn't really play too well...Apparently he's fine now somehow and ready to play next game


and i saw howard swinging the elbows at bogut....is he gonna be sidelined game 5?

----------


## davidtheman100

> and i saw howard swinging the elbows at bogut....is he gonna be sidelined game 5?


Nope just in "Howard will not be suspended for game 5" apparently it's been pending up to about a half an hour ago

----------


## zaggahamma

> Nope just in "Howard will not be suspended for game 5" apparently it's been pending up to about a half an hour ago


i saw one of the sportscenter talk show the guy said if howard isnt suspended the league has NO CREDIBILITY

----------


## Bio-Active

> i saw one of the sportscenter talk show the guy said if howard isnt suspended the league has NO CREDIBILITY


he should have been suspended

----------


## davidtheman100

> i saw one of the sportscenter talk show the guy said if howard isnt suspended the league has NO CREDIBILITY


Worse has happened without penalty this year...Can't really blame them that if they're on the edge of being able to justify why he shouldn't be suspended, that they take that opportunity to let him play the next game and go over that edge because it's the WCF..If you catch my drift?? I'm sure not many fans other than GSW are complaining

----------


## zaggahamma

why cant the league JUST BE CONSISTENT.....WITH EVERYTHING!

----------


## davidtheman100

> why cant the league JUST BE CONSISTENT.....WITH EVERYTHING!


It's tough man...At least it's not as bad as the NFL right now haha

----------


## zaggahamma

> It's tough man...At least it's not as bad as the NFL right now haha


to me its worse.....i guess with the pass interference saga its about the same....i could care fn less wtf they do off the field ....HAS NO RELEVANCE to me

----------


## Bio-Active

> why cant the league JUST BE CONSISTENT.....WITH EVERYTHING!


they want ratings

----------


## zaggahamma

> they want ratings


i LOATHE favoritism/inconsistency NO REASON will make it RIGHT....such a great sport well i like all sports....lol

----------


## davidtheman100

You guys may hate Lebron but he put on a show last game..Heres hoping he gives us something good tonight lol i think we all have a good idea of what the finals is gonna be

----------


## Bio-Active

> You guys may hate Lebron but he put on a show last game..Heres hoping he gives us something good tonight lol i think we all have a good idea of what the finals is gonna be


I don't hate lbj. Just for the record he is probably the best basketball player in the league

----------


## zaggahamma

i dont think bio hates him

but I SURE DO!

i know he can play....great passer....good shooter but i think they allow him to travel and charge because he's a diesel....i would have done what the saints did that one year  :Smilie:  maybe had a talk with world peace before he made the conversion lmao

----------


## davidtheman100

Cavs may honestly be better without Kevin Love...I mean they didn't need any extra scoring per-say...He was a hole in their defense that is filled when Thompson is there..And when Love doesn't play great perimeter players who can spot up shoot like Shumpert get more playing time in a league that is dominated by guards who can score so that's important...Also feels a little awkward out there with the big 3 playing because they're all trying to make sure they get a fairly even amount of shots..Looks much more natural with just Lebron and Kyrie AND Cavs look like a better defensive team..Just my opinion though

----------


## davidtheman100

> I don't hate lbj. Just for the record he is probably the best basketball player in the league


I agree

----------


## davidtheman100

> i dont think bio hates him
> 
> but I SURE DO!
> 
> i know he can play....great passer....good shooter but i think they allow him to travel and charge because he's a diesel....i would have done what the saints did that one year  maybe had a talk with world peace before he made the conversion lmao


lmao you/r rants on him are funny though..And yeah i mean it's pretty clear he gets away with some things but so didn't jordan  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> lmao you/r rants on him are funny though..And yeah i mean it's pretty clear he gets away with some things but so didn't jordan


all players get away with some calls. It's the way it's always been

----------


## zaggahamma

> lmao you/r rants on him are funny though..And yeah i mean it's pretty clear he gets away with some things but so didn't jordan


i know thats bio's boy but i didnt like him either and agree

----------


## zaggahamma

not as bad as lebron though i never wished ill will on mj just didnt like the favoritism

----------


## davidtheman100

> all players get away with some calls. It's the way it's always been


That's true...The spotlight is always on Lebron though that's why it's more pronounced with him

----------


## davidtheman100

> not as bad as lebron though i never wished ill will on mj just didnt like the favoritism


You wish ill will on Lebron? hahahahaha

----------


## Bio-Active

> i know thats bio's boy but i didnt like him either and agree


Jordan was great. He got away with a lot but the guy just refused to loose and loved taking those game winning shots

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's true...The spotlight is always on Lebron though that's why it's more pronounced with him


well..... He did leave Cleveland to win championships in Miami and then when things didn't go his way left Miami

----------


## zaggahamma

Kill em!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Kill em!!!!!!!!!!


lmao.....

----------


## davidtheman100

> well..... He did leave Cleveland to win championships in Miami and then when things didn't go his way left Miami


He's def made some questionable decisions..I think if he were to have left to any team in the NBA after he left Miami i think back in CLE was the most respectable..For whatever that's worth

----------


## davidtheman100

> Kill em!!!!!!!!!!


hahahaha

----------


## Bio-Active

> He's def made some questionable decisions..I think if he were to have left to any team in the NBA after he left Miami i think back in CLE was the most respectable..For whatever that's worth


oh yeah I agree... Cleveland was the only place he could go

----------


## zaggahamma

amazing how much curry shattered reggie's record

----------


## Bio-Active

> amazing how much curry shattered reggie's record


which one?

----------


## davidtheman100

> amazing how much curry shattered reggie's record


It really is and Curry is def a unique player..He's modernized the great 3pt shooter to type of player that's only been seen really starting in the 2000's...That can mix someone and hit contested/stepback threes or regularly regimens pullup 3's off of the dribble and double moves and losing your dribble 15 feet from the basket but taking the shot... 90's and before it was usually if you're driving, you're driving...If you're shooting you're shooting..Pullups were usually the only exception only from the mid 90's on did we see this consistent type of player that can do these types of things and Curry has taken that and added his amazing 3pt shooting to it = a DEADLY type of player

----------


## zaggahamma

> which one?


3pointers in one playoff season....in like half or 2/3 of the games of something to boot

----------


## zaggahamma

his little girl looks just like him .....cracked me up the lil girls shushing him

----------


## davidtheman100

> his little girl looks just like him .....cracked me up the lil girls shushing him


Can you believe the nerve of the analyst that said the player's kids shouldn't be allowed to sit at the post game interviews anymore because they're "distracting" pathetic..

----------


## Bio-Active

> 3pointers in one playoff season....in like half or 2/3 of the games of something to boot


he is a great shooter. I saw him hitting a 3 from the outside corner falling down!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Can you believe the nerve of the analyst that said the player's kids shouldn't be allowed to sit at the post game interviews anymore because they're "distracting" pathetic..


Nope i missed that what a dope

----------


## Bio-Active

I wasn't expecting the cavs to come out and just hammer Atlanta like this

----------


## zaggahamma

I thought that series was over lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> I thought that series was over lol


May as well be but no game 4 tonight and it's a blow out.

----------


## davidtheman100

Cavs really shut down the paint and make it so it's hard to drive and players like Korver and other shooters are the only way to keep a defense like that honest unless you have a shaq-type player who can 1 on 1 get 30 down low on that type of defense... so i knew once Korver got injured that it was bad news for the hawks

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cavs really shut down the paint and make it so it's hard to drive and players like Korver and other shooters are the only way to keep a defense like that honest unless you have a shaq-type player who can 1 on 1 get 30 down low on that type of defense... so i knew once Korver got injured that it was bad news for the hawks


next series should be good. Will be an interesting match up. That is after GS beats Houston tomorrow

----------


## "Maximus"

> I thought that series was over lol


I am summoning The Finals demons, "GS shall not pass"!

Hahahah! 😂 

Good seeing you guys keep this thread alive

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cavs may honestly be better without Kevin Love...I mean they didn't need any extra scoring per-say...He was a hole in their defense that is filled when Thompson is there..And when Love doesn't play great perimeter players who can spot up shoot like Shumpert get more playing time in a league that is dominated by guards who can score so that's important...Also feels a little awkward out there with the big 3 playing because they're all trying to make sure they get a fairly even amount of shots..Looks much more natural with just Lebron and Kyrie AND Cavs look like a better defensive team..Just my opinion though


I think last night showed How good Thomson is. Your right Kevin will not be back next season

----------


## zaggahamma

Thompson with the catch and shoot (s)!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Entertaining game

----------


## zaggahamma

Ridiculous t foul call

----------


## Bio-Active

Game is starting just ok but I agree with the foul call

----------


## zaggahamma

I missed most of 1st qtr but saw the score on my phone at publix and hurried home saw some nasty passing and then a clinic by Thompson

----------


## zaggahamma

Kerr doing a great job as coach

----------


## Bio-Active

Howard got a T so he is suspended if there is another game

----------


## davidtheman100

IMO goodbye Houston tonight

----------


## Bio-Active

> IMO goodbye Houston tonight


it's a close game harden with ten turnovers isn't good though

----------


## zaggahamma

> Howard got a T so he is suspended if there is another game


Agree with van gundy about that bs

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh Houston not playing great if they can keep it close theyll have a shooters chance

----------


## davidtheman100

lil b the rapper put a curse on James Harden he said lmao and he's at the game right now

----------


## RaginCajun

Harden needs to learn how to control the ball, he is a wild man out there

----------


## zaggahamma

> lil b the rapper put a curse on James Harden he said lmao and he's at the game right now


f that rapper 

Gs has a better team 

Houston has to play 100% and gs come down a Level like harden getting 40.some odd points

----------


## davidtheman100

Will really suck for GSW to not win the championship this year cuz i hear teams are already looking to max contract players like Draymond Green and Klay Thompson which GSW will 100% not be able to match if they wanna keep curry...Just hope my Celtics don't max contract a 12 and 8 player they should know better

----------


## davidtheman100

We might witness history folks Harden is tied for most turnovers ever in a playoff game

----------


## zaggahamma

Howard has no touch WHATSOEVER never has

----------


## zaggahamma

Knee 2 the head?

----------


## zaggahamma

ear/temple that was serious

----------


## zaggahamma

Partly his own fault imo

----------


## zaggahamma

10 pts its gonna b curtains soon

----------


## zaggahamma

Ok...how do yall think GS matches up against the Cavs? Did they play this season already?

----------


## Oki-Des

The Cavs beat them early on when both teams were healthy and both played pretty well. I think they both have some amazing strengths and it should be a great battle.

----------


## NACH3

Curry is amazing - he can shoot w/the best of em

----------


## davidtheman100

This finals has been worth the wait...I'd like to see other Cavs players not be afraid to shoot when they're open..They need to realize that Kyrie and Lebron WANT THEM to take those open shots but i guess it will just have to be isolation offense has been keeping them in this thus far..Seems like Lebron is on a mission tonight and he hasn't looked like this in a while

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow OT

----------


## Sfla80

> Curry is amazing - he can shoot w/the best of em


Shoot with or is the best???

Guy is sick.

----------


## Sfla80

If Irving is out for series.....cavs are out.

Said the same if Thompson was out but he made it in.

----------


## Bio-Active

> If Irving is out for series.....cavs are out. Said the same if Thompson was out but he made it in.


 I wouldn't count them out just yet though I would like to see them loose. Do not under estimate lbj and the supporting cast. There bench is pretty deep

----------


## Sfla80

> I wouldn't count them out just yet though I would like to see them loose. Do not under estimate lbj and the supporting cast. There bench is pretty deep


Sumpert (think that's his name) and smith have to put up 20 at least to win. 

Curry had an avg game one. 

Lbj had his best playoff game ever and still lost. I love him....and would show a lot if they could win the champ...but I don't see it happening.

Little fact....the MVP of the season that won first game in finals has gone to win champ 100% of time

----------


## NACH3

> If Irving is out for series.....cavs are out.
> 
> Said the same if Thompson was out but he made it in.


This and their bench isn't nearly as deep as GS! 

And yes Curry had an ok game and Lebron too(though scoring when he needs to all the time) his shot was off but around the bet no one is better faster more agile and no one compares to his strength

----------


## zaggahamma

> Sumpert (think that's his name) and smith have to put up 20 at least to win. 
> 
> Curry had an avg game one. 
> 
> Lbj had his best playoff game ever and still lost. *I love him*....and would show a lot if they could win the champ...but I don't see it happening.
> 
> Little fact....the MVP of the season that won first game in finals has gone to win champ 100% of time


 :Aabanhimlikeabitch:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Sumpert (think that's his name) and smith have to put up 20 at least to win. Curry had an avg game one. Lbj had his best playoff game ever and still lost. I love him....and would show a lot if they could win the champ...but I don't see it happening. Little fact....the MVP of the season that won first game in finals has gone to win champ 100% of time


 we will see what happens in game 2. It's a must win for Cleveland and I predict they win. I am pulling for GS though

----------


## Sfla80

> we will see what happens in game 2. It's a must win for Cleveland and I predict they win. I am pulling for GS though


Honestly I just want a 7 game final and I'm good to go

----------


## Sfla80

Irving....Fractured knee cap...out for season

----------


## Bio-Active

> Honestly I just want a 7 game final and I'm good to go


 yeah me too. A game 7 would be great

----------


## davidtheman100

My Cleveland in 6 just went to GSW in 5 with that injury to Irving... With 2 man isolation game as their offense to get rid of one of those players... Pretty much all done.. Sad really

----------


## Sfla80

> My Cleveland in 6 just went to GSW in 5 with that injury to Irving... With 2 man isolation game as their offense to get rid of one of those players... Pretty much all done.. Sad really


Agreed ....cavs don't have another player to consistently score over 20

----------


## Bio-Active

> Agreed ....cavs don't have another player to consistently score over 20


You guys will be surprised at how good the bench plays next game and look for Thomson to have a big inside game

----------


## Oki-Des

I cant count the Cav's out yet as they were ahead for a majority of the game. But, it sucks that they have three of their star players out for the season.

----------


## davidtheman100

Would be nice to see cavs come together as a unit and put up a good fight...I don't realistically see that happening due to the fact that they had more depth last time Lebron was in the finals with the Cavs i think that was the year they had jamison and mo williams who were both borderline all-stars that could score i see none of that around this Cavs team aside from Love and Kyrie so i'm gonna say GSW in 5 now even though i had originally had cavs in 6

----------


## RaginCajun

What a game!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> What a game!!!


was tough couldn't believe how poor GS shot the ball

----------


## NACH3

> was tough couldn't believe how poor GS shot the ball


Idk - LeBron definitely willed his team to victory! TD 39/16/11

GS shot terrible and still forced OT! It's gonna go 6-7 - but if GS shoots like they can they won't be beat(but I like the way James carries his team) I thought when it went to OT again the warriors had it(just nothing was falling)

Curry hasten most missed 3's in a NBA FINALS game already lol(but he'll come back strong) Thompson had a game!

----------


## Sfla80

Try this to edit

----------


## Bio-Active

> Idk - LeBron definitely willed his team to victory! TD 39/16/11 GS shot terrible and still forced OT! It's gonna go 6-7 - but if GS shoots like they can they won't be beat(but I like the way James carries his team) I thought when it went to OT again the warriors had it(just nothing was falling) Curry hasten most missed 3's in a NBA FINALS game already lol(but he'll come back strong) Thompson had a game!


I thought lbj looks pretty bad. He missed the game winning shot again, his field goal percentage wasn't very good and he had a lot of turnovers. His team is what got that game done

----------


## NACH3

> I thought lbj looks pretty bad. He missed the game winning shot again, his field goal percentage wasn't very good and he had a lot of turnovers. His team is what got that game done


Yeah... I guess I meant he's still the biggest motivator and makes his teammates that much better! LBJ defo missed the game winning lay up... He doesn't get calls for getting fouled but he also pushes off quite a bit(also gets hacked a lot - but he's so strong most of time he still makes it(he does complain everytime he misses something inside - too much imo)...

Should be a good one tonight... At Cleveland... ?!?!?!

----------


## davidtheman100

> I thought lbj looks pretty bad. He missed the game winning shot again, his field goal percentage wasn't very good and he had a lot of turnovers. His team is what got that game done


Aww you can't say that. Without him attracting the defense and being able to penetrate against almost anyone and make great passes to their chest and good passes in transition they wouldn't have been able to score alot of those points. To put it in perspective he had more assists this game than any PG averaged in the NBA this year so he passed better than any PG would on an average day...So imagine having an average CP3 plus 5 assists..Well that's how i see it anyway..He also did great on the boards defensively especially with a team that has alot of energy he stopped alot of would-be offensive rebounds for easy buckets..Scoring 39 pts on a bad percentage..Melo has had TONS and TONS of similar scoring games with similar FG percentages that lebron did this game and he's widely considered as one of the top scorers and players in the league..I don't think he genuinely could have played any better..If he shot over 50% he probably would have had 60 points lol took so many shots

----------


## RaginCajun

Cavs looks like they want it more

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cavs looks like they want it more


not now

----------


## Oki-Des

The Cav's are doing an amazing job; especially considering they have two all stars out and changed their team half way through the season. This is an amazing finals match up; regardless of who you prefer to win. It is not going to easy for either team to walk away with it.

----------


## Bio-Active

> The Cav's are doing an amazing job; especially considering they have two all stars out and changed their team half way through the season. This is an amazing finals match up; regardless of who you prefer to win. It is not going to easy for either team to walk away with it.


 you have to remember often when all stars go down new star are found. Thomson and there new point guard are both playing at a high level and even though they don't produce a lot of style on offense they get all the dirty work done that sparks the team

----------


## Joco71

Lebron is on fire right now that is huge for the Cavs if he starts missing a step it could hurt!!

----------


## NACH3

> you have to remember often when all stars go down new star are found. Thomson and there new point guard are both playing at a high level and even though they don't produce a lot of style on offense they get all the dirty work done that sparks the team


^^ so true! Look at SA last year(and Barnes?!) someone will always step up in place of a star - that's how they're made! 

On another note - LBJ is unstoppable - no one can gaurd em - he can drive/play in low post... play one on one - better than anyone atm... As DTM mentioned he's causing all kinds of shit on the defensive side - and drawing contenders to then hit someone in the chest ready to shoot! He's amazing(not the best shooter but definitely good)

----------


## davidtheman100

Cavs are shooting 49.3% off passes from LeBron. Those same teammates have shot under 30% on all other shots.. Just some food for the thought

----------


## NACH3

> Cavs are shooting 49.3% off passes from LeBron. Those same teammates have shot under 30% on all other shots.. Just some food for the thought


Definitely makes his teammates so much better, and gives them more opportunities to make plays off of him driving and kickin back out(on the money - in a perfect position ready to shoot)...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cavs are shooting 49.3% off passes from LeBron. Those same teammates have shot under 30% on all other shots.. Just some food for the thought


 lbj has his moments though. 49.3 % of completed passes he also turns the ball over often on the road. He has to though he is the go to guy and really should be the league mvp but you just can't get award every year. Michael knows all about it's the map of the finals that the MVP of the finals that really matters

----------


## davidtheman100

Cavs start of game on 7-0 run GSW call a timeout. Not a great start for the Warriors...

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cavs start of game on 7-0 run GSW call a timeout. Not a great start for the Warriors...


cavs are in trouble now

----------


## RaginCajun

> cavs are in trouble now


Yup!

----------


## davidtheman100

Huge hit or miss with this Cavs team. When Lebron is shut out they don't even have a good enough roster to make the playoffs in the East judging by the fact that 2 of their next 5 best players were former Knicks that were struggling for 30 wins WITH Melo...Just to put it in perspective..

----------


## Bio-Active

> Huge hit or miss with this Cavs team. When Lebron is shut out they don't even have a good enough roster to make the playoffs in the East judging by the fact that 2 of their next 5 best players were former Knicks that were struggling for 30 wins WITH Melo...Just to put it in perspective..


let's see what happens after half. Clearly GS has made adjustments that are working. Curry looks better and no one really looked good for Cleveland in the first half

----------


## davidtheman100

> let's see what happens after half. Clearly GS has made adjustments that are working. Curry looks better and no one really looked good for Cleveland in the first half


Taking Bogut out has worked wonders..Sacrificing a little size for more speed and better defense has been good not to mention David Lee has come up pretty big these last 2 games

----------


## davidtheman100

I'm rooting for Cavs but good to see Draymond Green not passing up anymore wide open shots

----------


## Bio-Active

> Taking Bogut out has worked wonders..Sacrificing a little size for more speed and better defense has been good not to mention David Lee has come up pretty big these last 2 games


it looks like this one is coming to the wire. Cleveland's defense came through in the third and we have a closer game. What a chess match

----------


## Bio-Active

Now we have a series

----------


## davidtheman100

Must be upsetting everytime Lebron passes the ball to someone other than Mosgov, delly, Jr Smith or James Jones when he's in..They just pass it right back to him...If i were Lebron i would be telling people to try to create..Not necesarily take the shot but penetrate to the hoop and create opportunities..that's the name of the game

----------


## Bio-Active

GS is starting out on fire but Cleveland defend will warm up

----------


## Bio-Active

Close game at half

----------


## RaginCajun

> Close game at half


Yup

Wonder who is going to be the one that gets hot?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yup Wonder who is going to be the one that gets hot?


LBJ with another triple double. Tie game wow

----------


## kelkel

Not a basketball fan at all, but it's actually pretty damn good.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Not a basketball fan at all, but it's actually pretty damn good.


Thomson and Curry are both on fire for beyond the arc. That three from LBJ was deep too

----------


## kelkel

Impressive athletes.

----------


## Bio-Active

Just about time to get this thread going again Zagga. Cleveland is looking good so far and so is Miami. I really like watching the Lakers loose but the west is gonna be tough this year. Lots of talented teams in the west

----------


## Sfla80

Spurs vs warriors in west. Warriors take it.

Cavs vs (up in air now ) Cavs take it. 

Warriors back to back.

Curry mvp

----------


## Sfla80

Lots of really good rookies out there right now too. Mid seasons trade are gonna make or break teams

----------


## Bio-Active

> Spurs vs warriors in west. Warriors take it. Cavs vs (up in air now ) Cavs take it. Warriors back to back. Curry mvp


 heat looks good I could see them there with the cavs out of the east

----------


## Sfla80

> heat looks good I could see them there with the cavs out of the east


Yeah they r young for the most part. Everyone thought their trades were crazy bur it's working out so far

It would be awesome to see the heat play cavs and James in east finals though

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah they r young for the most part. Everyone thought their trades were crazy bur it's working out so far It would be awesome to see the heat play cavs and James in east finals though


 I healthy wade makes a huge difference as well

----------


## Sfla80

Whole other level man....these guys are unstoppable with him in the game

----------


## Bio-Active

> Whole other level man....these guys are unstoppable with him in the game
> 
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160419"/>


They are not only good now they are confident!

----------


## Bio-Active

GS 10-0 now all I can say is wow

----------


## Sfla80

> GS 10-0 now all I can say is wow


46 points man....unbeatable right now

----------


## Bio-Active

> 46 points man....unbeatable right now


 now they are not only good but they have the swagger too

----------


## Sfla80

I'm a Miami fan all the way.

But what this guy is doing we haven't seen in a very long time.

101 more points then the 2nd leading scorer

----------


## Bio-Active

> I'm a Miami fan all the way. But what this guy is doing we haven't seen in a very long time. 101 more points then the 2nd leading scorer <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160459"/>


 I have always really liked Wade

----------


## Sfla80

> I have always really liked Wade


Wade is the man....

But like I said we haven't seen anything like this before. ...making history.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wade is the man.... But like I said we haven't seen anything like this before. ...making history. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160474"/>


 crazy did you see last nights game?

----------


## Sfla80

> crazy did you see last nights game?


Only highlights :/

But what a crazy game. 89% 3 pointers in second half I believe

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs 12-3 amid GSW's 16-0 start!

9-1 last 10 games!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Spurs 12-3 amid GSW's 16-0 start! 9-1 last 10 games!


 nba is going to be exciting this year. I loved watching GS hammer LA the other night

----------


## zaggahamma

have they warriors played ugly james yet

----------


## Bio-Active

> have they warriors played ugly james yet


 don't think so but I don't think Cleveland is ready for that either

----------


## zaggahamma

> don't think so but I don't think Cleveland is ready for that either


their record looked good too sadly

maybe i'll tune in for a few reg season games this year

----------


## Bio-Active

> their record looked good too sadly maybe i'll tune in for a few reg season games this year


 Cleveland is ok but remember the east is pretty weak compared to the west. Cleveland, Miami, Chicago and Atlanta will be the teams but won't have near the record of the teams making the playoffs from the west

----------


## Sfla80

> Cleveland is ok but remember the east is pretty weak compared to the west. Cleveland, Miami, Chicago and Atlanta will be the teams but won't have near the record of the teams making the playoffs from the west


With spurs experience and the way warriors are playing.....that's the championship game there. East will not win.

Too much drama in Cleveland. Too many stupid losses. 

Miami will be 3. Next year with rileys moves. We will get another big name. And championship bound.

----------


## Bio-Active

> With spurs experience and the way warriors are playing.....that's the championship game there. East will not win. Too much drama in Cleveland. Too many stupid losses. Miami will be 3. Next year with rileys moves. We will get another big name. And championship bound.


 agreed.... That western conference final series will be really good. Miami will continue to get better but idk how many years Wade has left with those bad knees. He looks good this year but we will see in the playoffs

----------


## zaggahamma

Glad wade is playing well now that the flop king left

----------


## Bio-Active

> Glad wade is playing well now that the flop king left


Wade is one of my favorites brother!

----------


## zaggahamma

wish he could wash off those few years of corruption lol

nuther win for curry n co.

----------


## Bio-Active

> wish he could wash off those few years of corruption lol
> 
> nuther win for curry n co.


They are gonna win a ton of games.... Will be interesting to see if they tire out before the playoffs? Reg season wins don't matter unless you win a title

----------


## Sfla80

> They are gonna win a ton of games.... Will be interesting to see if they tire out before the playoffs? Reg season wins don't matter unless you win a title


They will beat the 72 game season by the bulls. 

Only way I see them losing is to the spurs. Spurs almost look unbeatable now with Aldridge (how ever u spell it)

----------


## zaggahamma

When do they play

----------


## Bio-Active

> They will beat the 72 game season by the bulls. Only way I see them losing is to the spurs. Spurs almost look unbeatable now with Aldridge (how ever u spell it)


 idk if they will do that? The Bulls started that season 13-2 and then got rolling mid season to rattle off 28 straight wins. It's a long season with injuries as well. We will see. 72 wins is a lot

----------


## Sfla80

> idk if they will do that? The Bulls started that season 13-2 and then got rolling mid season to rattle off 28 straight wins. It's a long season with injuries as well. We will see. 72 wins is a lot


Agreed. Barring injuries this team has the best chance.

Check out this crazy Stat

----------


## Bio-Active

> Agreed. Barring injuries this team has the best chance. Check out this crazy Stat <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=160593"/>


just an amazing shooter and ball handler!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Wow...they Ballin

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wow...they Ballin


they certainly are the team to beat

----------


## zaggahamma

damn fn bulls?????? shiat

and GSW only by 3pts wow

----------


## Bio-Active

> damn fn bulls?????? shiat and GSW only by 3pts wow


 GS 19-0 wow

----------


## Sfla80

This guy is insane

----------


## Sfla80

Curry....28 points in 3rd quarter alone!!

20-0

----------


## Bio-Active

> Curry....28 points in 3rd quarter alone!! 20-0


I can't believe they are starting the season 20-0 crazy. Did you see the lakers finally got a win

----------


## Sfla80

> I can't believe they are starting the season 20-0 crazy. Did you see the lakers finally got a win


Lakers and 76ers

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lakers and 76ers


 no they beat someone else I think the suckers got there first win vs LA lol

----------


## Sfla80

> no they beat someone else I think the suckers got there first win vs LA lol


Lmao they did.

Love seeing the Lakers in the shitter.

Hate kobe...but he was great and watching all these throw backs for him r pretty cool

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lmao they did. Love seeing the Lakers in the shitter. Hate kobe...but he was great and watching all these throw backs for him r pretty cool


 right he is starting to play a bit better though

----------


## zaggahamma

spurs win by 20 streak back to 2

----------


## Bio-Active

> spurs win by 20 streak back to 2


Yeah they look good. Aldridge is getting some playing time too

----------


## Sfla80

I know it sounds like I love this guy....I'm actually a die hard heat fan.

But seriously! !!!!

44 points again tonight and 21-0 start

----------


## Bio-Active

> I know it sounds like I love this guy....I'm actually a die hard heat fan. But seriously! !!!! 44 points again tonight and 21-0 start


gosh I know they are just off the chart. Stinking Curry

----------


## Sfla80

> gosh I know they are just off the chart. Stinking Curry


Lmafo I kinda agree....but seriously 9 3s in the game. 

Whole other level

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lmafo I kinda agree....but seriously 9 3s in the game. Whole other level


one of the best pure shooters I have ever seen and he can create his own shot too!

----------


## zaggahamma

spurs back streaking and got toronto tomorrow

curry & co. rolling again tonight

----------


## Bio-Active

> spurs back streaking and got toronto tomorrow
> 
> curry & co. rolling again tonight


Curry is just unstoppable this year. He was dangerous last year but know he is confident too

----------


## zaggahamma

damn who beat my boys, toronto?

gonna have to take it out on kobe tonight

GSW 23 and counting...hope they win every game unless they play the spurs!

----------


## Sfla80

> damn who beat my boys, toronto?
> 
> gonna have to take it out on kobe tonight
> 
> GSW 23 and counting...hope they win every game unless they play the spurs!


Did u see two things...

First is that gsw will only be an underdog once this season??. And that will be against u guys...spurs.

I'll post the pic of the second thing. Love u r coach

----------


## Sfla80

Won't copy link...but u see where to get the article

----------


## zaggahamma

funny stuff

i dont see nuthin wrong with the 3 ball...pretty exciting if u ask me its not like they arent being defended...if u can get open enough for a clean 3 ball its still poetry imo

and weird that they are underdogs when we lost 5 games

----------


## Sfla80

> funny stuff
> 
> i dont see nuthin wrong with the 3 ball...pretty exciting if u ask me its not like they arent being defended...if u can get open enough for a clean 3 ball its still poetry imo
> 
> and weird that they are underdogs when we lost 5 games


I'll try to find the post where it said that underdogs

----------


## zaggahamma

saw my boys mistreated kobe & co.  :Smilie:

----------


## Bio-Active

> saw my boys mistreated kobe & co.


 lol what did you expect???

----------


## Sfla80

And they lose finally!

----------


## Bio-Active

> And they lose finally!


About time... Never would have saw them loosing to Boston

----------


## Sfla80

> About time... Never would have saw them loosing to Boston


Milwaukee 

And funny thing is Milwaukee beat the Lakers to stop their 33 game streak too.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Milwaukee
> 
> And funny thing is Milwaukee beat the Lakers to stop their 33 game streak too.


I see it now. Someone told me it was Boston but I see the bucks beat them by 13 points last night. About time they loose a game!

----------


## zaggahamma

> lol what did you expect???


the W  :Smilie: 

just bein dramaic

----------


## zaggahamma

Did the spurs put on a clinic for the jazz

OR WHAT!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did the spurs put on a clinic for the jazz
> 
> OR WHAT!


caught the highlights, wow

playing fantasy bball again and sitting at number 1! hope to keep the streak alive!

----------


## zaggahamma

big game for the spurs tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

spurs streakin

got grizzlies tonight

----------


## Bio-Active

> spurs streakin
> 
> got grizzlies tonight


Those spurs are looking pretty good. It's gonna be them and GS the teams to beat

----------


## zaggahamma

> Those spurs are looking pretty good. It's gonna be them and GS the teams to beat


fn missed that game and the spurs game last night....watched most of the warrior/cavs game...like that they won but would have rather seen the ugly one embarrassed more

GO SPURS

----------


## Bio-Active

Spurs are undefeated at home. They are the only team i see with a chance vs the warriors

----------


## zaggahamma

> Spurs are undefeated at home. They are the only team i see with a chance vs the warriors


the warriors barely beat the cavs though right? 4 pts or something?

----------


## Sfla80

By 6.

But spurs lost to Houston :/.


Crazy Stat of the day.....

----------


## zaggahamma

damn i see someone beat my spurs recently

who was it

----------


## zaggahamma

uh oh...who else beat GSW????

bucks first now who????

----------


## Sfla80

> uh oh...who else beat GSW????
> 
> bucks first now who????


Lost to the mavs by like 20 I think.

But curry was out. And both Thompson and Greene shot like 4-16

----------


## zaggahamma

> Lost to the mavs by like 20 I think.
> 
> But curry was out. And both Thompson and Greene shot like 4-16


damn.....whats wrong with steph....is he back tomorrow?

----------


## Sfla80

> damn.....whats wrong with steph....is he back tomorrow?


Think so. Think he just sprained a knee the game before.

Could be wrong but that's the last I heard

----------


## Trapology

I think curry was fine, he just had a rest day

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lost to the mavs by like 20 I think.
> 
> But curry was out. And both Thompson and Greene shot like 4-16


They did and then the next day Miami turned around and blasted the mavs

----------


## zaggahamma

saw my spurs win big last night


bout to see how GSW did


although spurs won big i was not impressed with seeing a number 1 defense jut playin devils advocate

----------


## Bio-Active

> saw my spurs win big last night bout to see how GSW did although spurs won big i was not impressed with seeing a number 1 defense jut playin devils advocate


 ugh... I missed all the nba yesterday as I watched my ducks give up the biggest lead ever and then watched ufc

----------


## zaggahamma

wow GSW only won by 3!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Yeah but great teams win close games

----------


## Trapology

Yeah they cant blow em all out

----------


## Sfla80

> They did and then the next day Miami turned around and blasted the mavs


Was watching the Miami game. 

Dan I'm out of it. Couldn't name half the players on the court for both teams at one point. 

Wade didn't start (hangover rumors) and I don't even think dirk started. 

Mavs only had 10 pts first quater

----------


## zaggahamma

yeh i guess its a good thing that the games /teams are competitive ....just observing as a first game watched all year my spurs did not appear as a number 1 defense but still won by 18

----------


## Bio-Active

> Was watching the Miami game. Dan I'm out of it. Couldn't name half the players on the court for both teams at one point. Wade didn't start (hangover rumors) and I don't even think dirk started. Mavs only had 10 pts first quater


 it's a weird nba season we will se a lot of teams that are 500 teams making the playoff from both east and west

----------


## Trapology

> it's a weird nba season we will se a lot of teams that are 500 teams making the playoff from both east and west


The talent is starting to spread out more, most the top team are talent heavy on both sides
Needed to win 60+ games to make the playoffs in the west is over

----------


## Bio-Active

> The talent is starting to spread out more, most the top team are talent heavy on both sides
> Needed to win 60+ games to make the playoffs in the west is over


Agreed but i will be surprised if it isnt SA vs GS in the west finals

----------


## Trapology

Yeah classic match up right there, top defense vs top offense

Ive been waiting for clippers to break through but theres just something with that team where they cant come together, im not sold on the thunder i never have been, and there is no one else worth a shit...i expected the pelicans to be better but they look like trash

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah classic match up right there, top defense vs top offense
> 
> Ive been waiting for clippers to break through but theres just something with that team where they cant come together, im not sold on the thunder i never have been, and there is no one else worth a shit...i expected the pelicans to be better but they look like trash


The thunder have those big three but they just haven't come together. I like all three but if Westbrook could play the shooting guard and they had a real p[point guard i think they would be dangerous

----------


## Sfla80

> The thunder have those big three but they just haven't come together. I like all three but if Westbrook could play the shooting guard and they had a real p[point guard i think they would be dangerous


Who's the third? I forget?

And hate westbrook. ...although give.him credit he is really good

----------


## Trapology

> Who's the third? I forget?
> 
> And hate westbrook. ...although give.him credit he is really good


ibaka

----------


## Sfla80

> ibaka


Eh...only good (really good) for defense

----------


## Trapology

For them to win they need more then those 3, especially with how deep the teams are at the top of he division, if westbrook and durant play out of their mind they might steal a series against someone

But 2 of the best 3 teams in the west are shooting teams so ibaka is irrelevant and maybe even a liability when it comes to running the floor

----------


## zaggahamma

looks like spurs get the warrior killers tonight!

hope its on tv or imma have to wander off to a bar  :Smilie:

----------


## Sfla80

> For them to win they need more then those 3, especially with how deep the teams are at the top of he division, if westbrook and durant play out of their mind they might steal a series against someone
> 
> But 2 of the best 3 teams in the west are shooting teams so ibaka is irrelevant and maybe even a liability when it comes to running the floor


Agreed. 

Kinda what I was going for. Don't consider him a part of a "big 3"

----------


## Bio-Active

This Miami pacers game is intense

----------


## Trapology

> This Miami pacers game is intense


I just saw that wade dunk
Hes gonna be out 3 weeks with shoulder and knee soreness now

----------


## Sfla80

> I just saw that wade dunk
> Hes gonna be out 3 weeks with shoulder and knee soreness now


Lmao!

Bad ass dunk...even better pass.

----------


## Sfla80

And the heat win in OT

----------


## Trapology

Good win by them, i really think they are 1 guy away from being a real contender
Thats what scares me cause you guys(is that your team?) have pat riley

Cause im a knicks guy and its gonna be hell competing with riley when it comes to bringing someone over to the east

----------


## Sfla80

> Good win by them, i really think they are 1 guy away from being a real contender
> Thats what scares me cause you guys(is that your team?) have pat riley
> 
> Cause im a knicks guy and its gonna be hell competing with riley when it comes to bringing someone over to the east


Yes sir Miami all the way.

And I think bio has basically already said 1 guy away. 

And yeah the godfather lol...he will pull some shot out of his sleeve next year for sure

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes sir Miami all the way.
> 
> And I think bio has basically already said 1 guy away.
> 
> And yeah the godfather lol...he will pull some shot out of his sleeve next year for sure


Wade looked good lady night. When his knees are good he is dangerous going to the bucket. I wish he had a better 12 foot jumper. Boy did you see Irving for Cleveland last night? That kid was on fire!

----------


## zaggahamma

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 123-98!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GRAB #1!

----------


## Bio-Active

Good games tonight

----------


## Trapology

Decent win for new york

----------


## Bio-Active

> Decent win for new york


ya watching OKC now

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs another 120 plus 

60.5%

Wish could have seen it

----------


## Trapology

> Spurs another 120 plus 
> 
> 60.5%
> 
> Wish could have seen it


They have plenty of websites
Or you can fork up some bread for league pass

----------


## zaggahamma

> They have plenty of websites
> Or you can fork up some bread for league pass


 Very true

----------


## zaggahamma

wow SA dodged a bullet

dodged a buzzer beater and stay undefeated at home 22-0!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> wow SA dodged a bullet dodged a buzzer beater and stay undefeated at home 22-0!!!!!!!!!!


there looking great man... SA vs GS is going to be a great western conference finals

----------


## Trapology

good loss by the knicks
looking better and better

----------


## zaggahamma

We got the cavs and ugly queen james tomorrow night!!!

GO SPURS!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> We got the cavs and ugly queen james tomorrow night!!! GO SPURS!!!


 should be a good game!

----------


## zaggahamma

Denver beating GS!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

I am watching Miami and the Clippers

----------


## zaggahamma

they lost by 2

now 3 games

only 3 better than spurs and 6 better than cleveland

hopefully the difference only 2 and 10 after tonight

----------


## Sfla80

> they lost by 2
> 
> now 3 games
> 
> only 3 better than spurs and 6 better than cleveland
> 
> hopefully the difference only 2 and 10 after tonight


Only thing is they lost without Greene in the line up.

I want to see them lose with a full line up.

----------


## zaggahamma

2 hours til HUGE game in SA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 2 hours til HUGE game in SA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's big! My daughter has a soccer game at six getting right in the way. Il be looking for your updates

----------


## zaggahamma

ok u got it

----------


## Bio-Active

> ok u got it


Thanks brother  :Smilie:

----------


## zaggahamma

Sorry bro almost forgot

Fvcking spurs were pissing me off

Missing layups

Down round 10 now 

2pt game! 13-11 cavs

----------


## zaggahamma

Cavs up 5

Mills in

----------


## zaggahamma

Up 7

Outplaying them

----------


## zaggahamma

Me and pops makung same face

Mine prettier

----------


## zaggahamma

Kwai reject lebron

----------


## zaggahamma

Ginobli in

Boom for 2

----------


## Bio-Active

I'm liking the update what's the score?

----------


## zaggahamma

Cavs back up 10

And we r looking like

FVCKING PUNKS!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Down 12 after 1!!!

FVCK! !!

----------


## Bio-Active

SA likes to grind it out brother don't worry they are deep too

----------


## zaggahamma

Cavs r probably burning out



9pt game 6:25 left

----------


## zaggahamma

7 pt game

----------


## Bio-Active

> 7 pt game


 nice and close

----------


## zaggahamma

Did I updated wrong thread 

Its 6pts halftime

----------


## zaggahamma

3pt game!! After the foul!

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs lead by 2!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Sounds like a great game!

----------


## zaggahamma

Very close 

Kyrie hits a 3 falling down in same dreadful corner ray allen hit that bullshit 3!

Cavs up 1!

----------


## zaggahamma

Ginobli misses a Fvcking layup!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Cavs get tge usual phantom foul call!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs up 3!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

I'm on my way home gonna catch the end

----------


## zaggahamma

Spurs up 8!!

7min left

----------


## Bio-Active

> Spurs up 8!! 7min left


 I'm almost home

----------


## zaggahamma

9pts with 2:57 left

----------


## Bio-Active

Looks like SA has got this

----------


## Bio-Active

Big shot by Duncan

----------


## zaggahamma

Duncan makes clutch bucket up 7 with 55 sec

----------


## Bio-Active

> Duncan makes clutch bucket up 7 with 55 sec


 that was huge

----------


## zaggahamma

Lol^^^

----------


## Bio-Active

That 3 by Irving was big but yo late I think

----------


## Bio-Active

I can't believe Parker missed both free throws

----------


## Bio-Active

Game over congrats brother.im gonna go ahead and watch golden state and the lakers but it won't be much of a game

----------


## zaggahamma

Yup I want SA to really play they win even when they dont play well but gonna have to to take series from GS

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yup I want SA to really play they win even when they dont play well but gonna have to to take series from GS


 that's going to be a great series

----------


## Bio-Active

OKC is putting a hurt on Min tonight and i am going to watch the Cleveland game next

----------


## Bio-Active

We're are you zagga?

----------


## zaggahamma

> We're are you zagga?


No ball watchin unless spurs or warriors amigo

----------


## Bio-Active

> No ball watchin unless spurs or warriors amigo


lol fair enough... Nothing else on tonight was just glad there was something to watch

----------


## zaggahamma

Im a news junkie when no nfl football

Cant wait til sat 430 we got EDELMAN back!!!

Pretty sure hightower too

Gotta click on all cylinders to beat kc with their 11 game streak

----------


## Bio-Active

> Im a news junkie when no nfl football Cant wait til sat 430 we got EDELMAN back!!! Pretty sure hightower too Gotta click on all cylinders to beat kc with their 11 game streak


those should be some good games

----------


## zaggahamma

GSW gets another L Saturday night

To Denver 

And play Cleveland soon hope they beat Clevelands ass

----------


## Bio-Active

> GSW gets another L Saturday night
> 
> To Denver
> 
> And play Cleveland soon hope they beat Clevelands ass


I thought GS just beat Cleveland? That was in GS maybe the next game is in Cleveland

----------


## zaggahamma

> I thought GS just beat Cleveland? That was in GS maybe the next game is in Cleveland


must be cuz i saw it coming up in a day or 3 ....lemme check again...i'd like to watch that'n

----------


## zaggahamma

Its tonight 8pm!!

& SA WIN BIG again! Beat mavs by 29!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Sweet ill be tuning in!!

----------


## zaggahamma

and then we got em next monday!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> and then we got em next monday!!!!!!!


i am jacked up for this game

----------


## zaggahamma

Commentator says NO WAY!!?? Who the **** is this guy man i hate mouthy opinionated commentators

----------


## Bio-Active

Golden state is on fire

----------


## zaggahamma

BOOOOOOOOM what a start!!!

Clay! !!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

They are just that good

----------


## zaggahamma

Showing my age seeing Luke Walton as a coach

----------


## Bio-Active

> Showing my age seeing Luke Walton as a coach


we're is Steve Ker?

----------


## Bio-Active

Cavs can still climb back into this though

----------


## zaggahamma

> we're is Steve Ker?


I think they said back surgery or something

----------


## zaggahamma

I know that feeling too I'm considering laser surgery myself everyday problems with that s***

----------


## Bio-Active

> I think they said back surgery or something


that's right... We have a game now. Home court makes such a difference

----------


## zaggahamma

Our boys cooled off a bit

----------


## Bio-Active

> I know that feeling too I'm considering laser surgery myself everyday problems with that s***


eh I have back issues. L5 s1 is bone on bone I still get around

----------


## zaggahamma

Not fun

Come on warriors

----------


## Bio-Active

> Not fun Come on warriors


they are heating up again

----------


## Bio-Active

Jr smith is keeping it close

----------


## zaggahamma

More "no way"? Who is this dweeb

----------


## Bio-Active

> More "no way"? Who is this dweeb


huh? Jr?

----------


## zaggahamma

Easy call pushed him straight to the ground the same guy that says no way says I like that? wtf is that kenny smith id love to smash his face what a loud mouth

----------


## Bio-Active

> Easy call pushed him straight to the ground the same guy that says no way says I like that? wtf is that kenny smith id love to smash his face what a loud mouth


lmao.... Game might get out of hand soon

----------


## zaggahamma

He keeps saying no way when Golden State makes buckets

----------


## Bio-Active

> He keeps saying no way when Golden State makes buckets


there on fire man

----------


## zaggahamma

That verajo flop should get him ejected the ref fired and the league fined!!!! Wtf!!???

----------


## zaggahamma

So glad they're beating their f****** ass

----------


## Bio-Active

GS is in a league of there own

----------


## zaggahamma

70 points!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 70 points!!!


I know right that crazy!!

----------


## zaggahamma

Throw that Punk out of the game that's right you're down 35 points let's get him down 40 points

----------


## Bio-Active

> Throw that Punk out of the game that's right you're down 35 points let's get him down 40 points


lol this game is all but over

----------


## zaggahamma

43 points!!!! Lets beat these pussies by 50!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> 43 points!!!! Lets beat these pussies by 50!!!


they are really making the Cavs look bad

----------


## Bio-Active

it will be interesting to see GS vs SA

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh hope my boys bring their A game

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeh hope my boys bring their A game


it's going to be a great game I think I gonna stay up and watch this rockets clippers game

----------


## zaggahamma

No more bball for me

News time 

Guess that was Reggie miller running his mouth earlier

----------


## Bio-Active

> No more bball for me News time Guess that was Reggie miller running his mouth earlier


lol I have my headphones on. I don't listen to those commentators. Get some sleep brother talk soon

----------


## Bio-Active

Cleveland got beat today by Chicago.... Lol

----------


## Trapology

Bood em out of the arena

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bood em out of the arena


ya what kind of fans are those ?

----------


## zaggahamma

The kind of fan that punk deserves so weird he went back to Cleveland imo anyway 

Big game monday!

And we got football tomorrow to tide us over

Pats!! BOOOOOOOOM! !!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Today's football should be good

----------


## Bio-Active

Big game Zagga. You watching?

----------


## zaggahamma

Yessir!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yessir!!!!!!!


I was watching the nba channel and they said it was blacked out in my area. I found it on csnba so I'm watching it!

----------


## zaggahamma

> I was watching the nba channel and they said it was blacked out in my area. I found it on csnba so I'm watching it!


Thank goodness wonder if duncan out will hurt or help

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thank goodness wonder if duncan out will hurt or help


you guys picked up that Aldridge from Portland to pick up the slack. He is getting a lot of minutes I think your fine

----------


## Bio-Active

I like west too

----------


## zaggahamma

Agree 

Agree

Nice 4 step layup by curry

FVCK

----------


## Bio-Active

> Agree Agree Nice 4 step layup by curry FVCK


gonna have to give it some time. To many turnovers for SA

----------


## zaggahamma

Sloppy ball handling and poor percentage

----------


## Bio-Active

> Sloppy ball handling and poor percentage


travel for GS looking better

----------


## Bio-Active

Nice steal by leanard

----------


## zaggahamma

Was hopin Aldridge would step up instead looks as if not ready for this games largeness

Also sloppy ball handling & missing the broad side of the barn all night

You gotta bring a game to beat GSW

Surprised 4 other teams beat em

----------


## Sfla80

No one will beat them best of 7 

Almost not even worth watching anymore

----------


## Bio-Active

Wow GS is just on another level the only way to beat them will be to slow them down. I don't see anyone doing that this season unless they suffer injuries

----------


## Sfla80

> Wow GS is just on another level the only way to beat them will be to slow them down. I don't see anyone doing that this season unless they suffer injuries


Think 3 out of 4 losses they were down someone. So u r right. Unless injuries they are unbeatable

----------


## Bio-Active

> Think 3 out of 4 losses they were down someone. So u r right. Unless injuries they are unbeatable


I haven't seen a team this fast with the defense that they have ever. The bulls were great in the day but they were all about defense with role players on offense. Two completely different style teams. I got to see the bulls vs blazers the last year Chicago won there championship. What a blast that was I was in the sky box too

----------


## Sfla80

> I haven't seen a team this fast with the defense that they have ever. The bulls were great in the day but they were all about defense with role players on offense. Two completely different style teams. I got to see the bulls vs blazers the last year Chicago won there championship. What a blast that was I was in the sky box too


Wow must have been a great game.

Blazers were really good back then too

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wow must have been a great game. Blazers were really good back then too


they were the bulls were the only thing holding them back. That blazer team was really good. Drexler, porter, Williams, kersey and duck worth. Spurs look good tonight zagga

----------


## Sfla80

Was watching tonight's game....first time getting to see spurs live.


Then wife came down and didn't want to watch it :/

----------


## Bio-Active

> Was watching tonight's game....first time getting to see spurs live. Then wife came down and didn't want to watch it :/


I'm watching the Knicks tonight. Not really a fan but it's something to watch

----------


## Sfla80

> I'm watching the Knicks tonight. Not really a fan but it's something to watch


I was for awhile too. ....raptors were putting up a good foght

----------


## Bio-Active

Looks like Toronto will get t done

----------


## Sfla80

> Looks like Toronto will get t done


Good...Knicks are good again with that new foreign guy...bot even gonna try to type out his name lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Good...Knicks are good again with that new foreign guy...bot even gonna try to type out his name lol


I like fisher as the coach and Jackson as the manager. Idk about Carmelo though. Pretty good offensive player but needs to get better on the defensive side for sure

----------


## Sfla80

> I like fisher as the coach and Jackson as the manager. Idk about Carmelo though. Pretty good offensive player but needs to get better on the defensive side for sure


Agreed with all points.

Hated fisher as a player. But good coach for sure.

Carmelo used to be the best offensive player. He's just lazy....don't like him either lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Agreed with all points. Hated fisher as a player. But good coach for sure. Carmelo used to be the best offensive player. He's just lazy....don't like him either lol


 I checked the guide and there are a couple good games on tonight. I'll be watching for sure

----------


## Sfla80

> I checked the guide and there are a couple good games on tonight. I'll be watching for sure


Double date with the wife and her friends tonight.

But going to tiger Woods sports bar hrs got about 30 60" plus tvs .....so I'm sure I'll get one game lol

----------


## Bio-Active

Cleveland and spurs right now

----------


## Sfla80

Cleveland killing them  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cleveland killing them


I don't think Tim is playing is he? I am going back and forth watching UFC

----------


## Sfla80

I did not see him 

Only saw parts of the game

----------


## Bio-Active

> I did not see him Only saw parts of the game


it looks like the cavs are running away with this. Irving is on fire

----------


## Sfla80

> it looks like the cavs are running away with this. Irving is on fire


Ugh I don't mind the cavs honestly and I like james. 

But I do like the spurs and wish they would have won.

Feel fad for zag lmao

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ugh I don't mind the cavs honestly and I like james. But I do like the spurs and wish they would have won. Feel fad for zag lmao


the big three for the cavs were just on fire tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

Didnt watch bros

After the pats lost then spurs lost miserably to GSW im off sports for a bit

----------


## Bio-Active

> Didnt watch bros
> 
> After the pats lost then spurs lost miserably to GSW im off sports for a bit


It sucks I. Sports to loose but loosing is what makes teams better because they are forced to make adjustments

----------


## Sfla80

Lol grow up in Miami or love Miami teams..
.you get used to it . :/

----------


## Bio-Active

> Lol grow up in Miami or love Miami teams..
> .you get used to it . :/


I have always really liked Dwayn Wade

----------


## Bio-Active

Clips vs Chicago is a good game headed into the 3rd

----------


## Sfla80

> Clips vs Chicago is a good game headed into the 3rd


At the in laws waiting for the heat to come on.

Game for top seed in their divison

----------


## Bio-Active

> At the in laws waiting for the heat to come on. Game for top seed in their divison


yeah 330 right?

----------


## Sfla80

> yeah 330 right?


630 here  :Smilie: 

Up by 20 almost

----------


## Bio-Active

> 630 here 
> 
> Up by 20 almost


Sweet we are getting ready to take the daughter to softball practice. We are going out to dinner during so hopefully they have some games on there

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Bio-Active

Cavs snuck that one out last night. Looking forward to the heat game tonight!

----------


## Sfla80

> Cavs snuck that one out last night. Looking forward to the heat game tonight!


Those big 3 are doing good right now....

----------


## Bio-Active

> Those big 3 are doing good right now....


They seem like they have more pep in there step and playing better for sure. Jr smith and done other guys coming off the bench are contributing much better too

----------


## Sfla80

> They seem like they have more pep in there step and playing better for sure. Jr smith and done other guys coming off the bench are contributing much better too


Maybe coaching change was what they needed...although they weren't bad before lol.

And screw jr smith....I would rather root for the Patriots then to see that guy do good lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Maybe coaching change was what they needed...although they weren't bad before lol. And screw jr smith....I would rather root for the Patriots then to see that guy do good lol


 you may not like him but he was on fire last night....

----------


## Sfla80

> you may not like him but he was on fire last night....


He is good.....just too much of a hot head

----------


## Bio-Active

Heat and Houston tonight. Pretty close game

----------


## Sfla80

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...47262525292598

Seriously 7 3s in the FIRST quarter

----------


## Bio-Active

> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...47262525292598
> 
> Seriously 7 3s in the FIRST quarter


Curry was off the hook lady night. Clippers and cavs games were both let downs as well but the heat bounced back with a win

----------


## Sfla80

> Curry was off the hook lady night. Clippers and cavs games were both let downs as well but the heat bounced back with a win


How about westbrook??

Saw that this morning. 3 straight games with a triple double. This time 24/19/12!! That's crazy. 

And no one talks Durant anymore....but he's on 23 (20 something ) games straight with at least 20 points!

----------


## Bio-Active

> How about westbrook?? Saw that this morning. 3 straight games with a triple double. This time 24/19/12!! That's crazy. And no one talks Durant anymore....but he's on 23 (20 something ) games straight with at least 20 points!


 he is really turning into something special. Did you hear that Westbrook and currant might both land in LA next year after Kobe retires

----------


## Sfla80

> he is really turning into something special. Did you hear that Westbrook and currant might both land in LA next year after Kobe retires


Ugh no I did not hear that!! 

I'm sure it's possible and would hate to Durant there. 

Westbrook would fit right in lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Ugh no I did not hear that!! I'm sure it's possible and would hate to Durant there. Westbrook would fit right in lol


 I do like Westbrook. Imagine him at 2 guard instead of playing point

----------


## Sfla80

> I do like Westbrook. Imagine him at 2 guard instead of playing point


Exactly....

He needs to be on a team like the Clippers or someone along those lines. 

Paul, westbrook, griffin....big 3.

Probably better teams fit him...but that's the first example came to mind. 

Think Lakers young guy (swazy ) or whatever his name is....is a 2 guard.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Exactly.... He needs to be on a team like the Clippers or someone along those lines. Paul, westbrook, griffin....big 3. Probably better teams fit him...but that's the first example came to mind. Think Lakers young guy (swazy ) or whatever his name is....is a 2 guard.


 even Westbrook Chris Paul and Paul pierce with a couple role players would be pretty good

----------


## Bio-Active

Spurs vs mavs up next should be good

----------


## Trapology

knicks started to show promise and seem to have crapped out again

love out with an injury that could be big

----------


## Bio-Active

> knicks started to show promise and seem to have crapped out again love out with an injury that could be big


love is out? I didn't see that but Thompson got good last year when love went down

----------


## Bio-Active

Mavs are getting tore up down by 35 in the third

----------


## Bio-Active

Big game tonight for the western conference. OKC vs GS. Tough deal cause UFC is on for free. Guess I will be going back and fortg

----------


## Sfla80

> Big game tonight for the western conference. OKC vs GS. Tough deal cause UFC is on for free. Guess I will be going back and fortg


Damn great game too

Is McGregor fighting tonight? Did I see that correctly?

----------


## Bio-Active

> Damn great game too Is McGregor fighting tonight? Did I see that correctly?


 no it was suppose to be the heavyweight match up but he backed out so they made the ufc card tonight free on fox sports one

----------


## Sfla80

> no it was suppose to be the heavyweight match up but he backed out so they made the ufc card tonight free on fox sports one


Nice ok...might catch some of it after work

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nice ok...might catch some of it after work


i figure I will be going back and forth

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami vs clippers in about an hour. Be a nice game to watch before the Super Bowl

----------


## RaginCajun

Wonder what will happen after all these trades

I have a few on my fantasy team that moved places. Holding the top spot at the moment with a few weeks left and lost one of my best players a few weeks ago, Eric Bledsoe for the Suns.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Wonder what will happen after all these trades I have a few on my fantasy team that moved places. Holding the top spot at the moment with a few weeks left and lost one of my best players a few weeks ago, Eric Bledsoe for the Suns.


yes it didn't look like the cavs mussed a beat

----------


## Sfla80

http://www.someecards.com/news/sport...sketball-dunk/

Check this hs kid out....didn't want to start a thread just for this but wow! !!!

And did u see ant. Davis 59 points 20 rebounds! !! 4th youngest to do it

----------


## Bio-Active

> http://www.someecards.com/news/sport...sketball-dunk/ Check this hs kid out....didn't want to start a thread just for this but wow! !!! And did u see ant. Davis 59 points 20 rebounds! !! 4th youngest to do it


was crazy brother.... Did you see the Cavs destroy OKC today?

----------


## Sfla80

> was crazy brother.... Did you see the Cavs destroy OKC today?


I didn't see the game but I did highlights.

James and live both double doubles.

U like college? ? This year is crazy.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I didn't see the game but I did highlights.
> 
> James and live both double doubles.
> 
> U like college? ? This year is crazy.


Of course man You know i am a ducks fan right?

----------


## Sfla80

> Of course man You know i am a ducks fan right?


I remember that for football wasn't sure if it was all the way round. Some people like different college to pros.

College year has had the most top 5 losses in history this year. Brackets will be crazy this year . Not one guaranteed winner or even stand out.

First year duke hasn't been good in long tkme.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I remember that for football wasn't sure if it was all the way round. Some people like different college to pros. College year has had the most top 5 losses in history this year. Brackets will be crazy this year . Not one guaranteed winner or even stand out. First year duke hasn't been good in long tkme.


I watch all Oregon sports

----------


## zaggahamma

Havent looked in a while so was surprised by the 32 pt whoopin by the blazers

Were the warriors all playing...wtf happened

----------


## Bio-Active

> Havent looked in a while so was surprised by the 32 pt whoopin by the blazers
> 
> Were the warriors all playing...wtf happened


I couldn't believe it either and Miami almost upset them lat night as well

----------


## Sfla80

Did u guys see warriors vs okc???

12 3s??? After he rolled his ankle

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did u guys see warriors vs okc???
> 
> 12 3s??? After he rolled his ankle


Crazy huh?

----------


## zaggahamma

missed the scary ankle rolling that stopped the sports world and most of the game( at work)

but saw the ENDING!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

I cannot believe Steph Curry hit that many 3's after rolling that ankle. He just hardly ever misses!

----------


## zaggahamma

gonna watch tonight

guess i´m a glutton 4 punishment

----------


## Sfla80

Did u see GS last night....

Triple double for curry

10 3s and 39 points for thompson.

----------


## Sfla80

Loving March madness right now

----------


## zaggahamma

nope havent watched since watched part of the game that went overtime where he turned ankle

----------


## Sfla80

> nope havent watched since watched part of the game that went overtime where he turned ankle


Honestly I just get Facebook updates from sports center. And occasionally turn sports center on TV lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> Loving March madness right now


 ducks did good yesterday... Big game tonight warriors at the Spurs!

----------


## Bio-Active

Zagga spurs are looking good vs Golden State

----------


## zaggahamma

Gotta go all 4 quarters though

And seems when i watch em they get jinxed with the missed layups & turnovers 

Otherwise defense almost perfect

----------


## Bio-Active

> Gotta go all 4 quarters though And seems when i watch em they get jinxed with the missed layups & turnovers Otherwise defense almost perfect


 it's a close game but SA is holding on!

----------


## Bio-Active

22 seconds left SA by 6!

----------


## Bio-Active

Congrats zagga I knew pop wasn't playing all his cards earlier this year. Big move keeping Tim on the bench but it was good match ups for SA

----------


## zaggahamma

> Congrats zagga I knew pop wasn't playing all his cards earlier this year. Big move keeping Tim on the bench but it was good match ups for SA


bringing in west instead of borris was almost their demise but

ball bounced their way is all i can say

hopefully they can compete in a series in a month for the marbles

----------


## Bio-Active

> bringing in west instead of borris was almost their demise but ball bounced their way is all i can say hopefully they can compete in a series in a month for the marbles


GS looked pretty let down. I would say yes it is going to be a great match up in the playoffs

----------


## zaggahamma

just now noticed my boys lost 2 days later after holding curry man to like one 3 pointer and the team to 79

?????????????

----------


## Bio-Active

Good game last night GS vs Mavs super high scoring

----------


## zaggahamma

gettin close to the big games

----------


## Bio-Active

> gettin close to the big games


Cant wait

----------


## Bio-Active

SA vs OKC good game

----------


## zaggahamma

damn is that on i need to find that

----------


## zaggahamma

i dont like the 7 pt deficit crap lol

----------


## Bio-Active

No I don't either but SA is really under rated with GS naming the run that they are. SA has a shot at winning 70 this year and going undefeated at home. Wait they are still undefeated at home right?

----------


## zaggahamma

yes...that loss i missed that put em at 11 losses was away in charlotte.....4pts now....
...gonna go back in 5 min to see if its on my channels

----------


## Bio-Active

> yes...that loss i missed that put em at 11 losses was away in charlotte.....4pts now.... ...gonna go back in 5 min to see if its on my channels


that game pissed me off! They gave that game away

----------


## zaggahamma

damn 9 pts!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

OKC can put them on you in a hurry SA just needs to slow the game back down

----------


## zaggahamma

13!!!!!!!???????????

----------


## Bio-Active

> 13!!!!!!!???????????


SA needs to make a run!

----------


## zaggahamma

Not gonna happen and I just saw the 4 step dunk by Westbrook

----------


## zaggahamma

61 points!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

That's halftime scoring. ...omg i thought it was 4th quarter i saw all these weird players

----------


## Bio-Active

> That's halftime scoring. ...omg i thought it was 4th quarter i saw all these weird players


19 points down!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Not gonna happen and I just saw the 4 step dunk by Westbrook


get travels all the time so does Durrant

----------


## zaggahamma

Those uniforms r RIDICULOUS

----------


## Bio-Active

Yeah I don't like them either SA better get it together

----------


## zaggahamma

I think i have a new team to hate 

Never did like durant with the constant mouth piece movement 

So leonard is hurt?

----------


## Bio-Active

> I think i have a new team to hate Never did like durant with the constant mouth piece movement So leonard is hurt?


pop is doing weird things with his line up letting his people rest before the playoffs. He is ok with being the 2 seed

----------


## zaggahamma

I see that

----------


## Sfla80

Where is everyone. Anyone watching these games

----------


## Bio-Active

> Where is everyone. Anyone watching these games


Yes I watched SA just tore up the griz

----------


## zaggahamma

held em to 68 points

----------


## Bio-Active

Couple good games tonight

----------


## Sfla80

Spurs r killing it. Warriors even won without curry.

Heat destroyed them. Scored most ever points in a playoff. 

I wanna see thunder destroy mavs. But 1-1 now. 

Cavs looked good. Love had 28/13.

I forget who rockets played. But hope they get destroyed too.

Not sure any other I really care about.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Spurs r killing it. Warriors even won without curry. Heat destroyed them. Scored most ever points in a playoff. I wanna see thunder destroy mavs. But 1-1 now. Cavs looked good. Love had 28/13. I forget who rockets played. But hope they get destroyed too. Not sure any other I really care about.


 Miami looks good too

----------


## Proximal

just hope that SA can beat the Warriors, but then I'll still end up seeing LeBron's ugly mug in the championship series

----------


## Bio-Active

> just hope that SA can beat the Warriors, but then I'll still end up seeing LeBron's ugly mug in the championship series


 I think the Warriors will get that done in 5 unless there is an injury

----------


## Bio-Active

> just hope that SA can beat the Warriors, but then I'll still end up seeing LeBron's ugly mug in the championship series


 I don't think Cleveland will get by Miami

----------


## zaggahamma

> just hope that sa can beat the warriors, but then i'll still end up seeing lebron's ugly mug in the championship series


i like this guy

----------


## Bio-Active

Gs has been getting worked over in he first half of this game. Makes a difference not having there star

----------


## Proximal

> I think the Warriors will get that done in 5 unless there is an injury


Unfortunately, I know you are right. Got to admit, for as good as SA is, the Warriors are even better, damn, wish Tim could have gotten one more.

----------


## Proximal

> I don't think Cleveland will get by Miami


I hope you are as right about this as your SA vs. Warrior prediction.

----------


## Sfla80

Warriors won game two without curry. And it took a game winner for them to lose game 3. They are good even without curry. Not great but still.

I think a SA GS series will go 6. With GS winning. But SA has the best.and only.chance to beat them 

Miami cavs in finals in the east would be awesome. Think cavs will have it if they keep playing like they do. Miami will have the east next year. The god father will pick up stars and it's over

----------


## Bio-Active

> I hope you are as right about this as your SA vs. Warrior prediction.


I don't think Cleveland can get by Atlanta either but we will see if they can turn it on in the play offs or not. There gonna squeak by Detroit each game

----------


## zaggahamma

whys curry sittin out?

----------


## Sfla80

> whys curry sittin out?


Sprain ankle first game.

Think he went to locker room 2 or 3 times that game and came back to try to play.

He was on fire too. 24 points midway into 2nd quater

----------


## Sfla80

> I don't think Cleveland can get by Atlanta either but we will see if they can turn it on in the play offs or not. There gonna squeak by Detroit each game


Might have to disagree here.

They beat Detroit by 17 last game. Had something crazy like 20 3s.

They are not the best. But they will get by

----------


## Bio-Active

> Might have to disagree here.
> 
> They beat Detroit by 17 last game. Had something crazy like 20 3s.
> 
> They are not the best. But they will get by


We will see Cleveland has no defensive toughness. We saw Detroit beat them 3-1 in the regs reason and both GS an SA whooped them before the coaching change. I don't think there new coach is going to get them to the finals and if he does some how they might win one game but its doubtful

----------


## Proximal

> I don't think Cleveland can get by Atlanta either but we will see if they can turn it on in the play offs or not. There gonna squeak by Detroit each game


I'm sure Atlanta will use last year's playoff loss to motivate them a little more - I hope it's enough though.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I'm sure Atlanta will use last year's playoff loss to motivate them a little more - I hope it's enough though.


 we will probably find out soon

----------


## zaggahamma

Go spurs!!!!

----------


## Sfla80

Cavs game is exciting

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cavs game is exciting


 they are going up 3-0

----------


## zaggahamma

wow what turn around if houston knocked off GSW

is curry ankle gonna be ok?

----------


## Bio-Active

> wow what turn around if houston knocked off GSW is curry ankle gonna be ok?


 I don't see that happening

----------


## zaggahamma

> I don't see that happening


u saw them losing a game?

----------


## Bio-Active

> u saw them losing a game?


 without curry playing. Curry will play the next game

----------


## Sfla80

Curry is playing next game.

Plus Houston won basically on a game winning shot.

Also NBA reviewed hardens shot, and officially said that should have been an offensive foul anyways. 

So GS won one game without and lost one game by 1 point without curry.

Edit:curry will put on a show this next game

----------


## Sfla80

Miami down by 20!!!! Ugh!

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami had a bad day

----------


## zaggahamma

Just using.my imagination

----------


## Proximal

Feel bad for Curry, however didn't look too bad, I'm thinking he'll sit out the next/last game of the series & 1-2 games of the second round. Just unfortunate luck though, hated to see it. Congrats SA.

----------


## Sfla80

> Feel bad for Curry, however didn't look too bad, I'm thinking he'll sit out the next/last game of the series & 1-2 games of the second round. Just unfortunate luck though, hated to see it. Congrats SA.


Hate to think positive about someone's unfortunate injury. But might give SA and Duncan one more champ before he retires .

Side note though GS still beat them pretty good

----------


## Bio-Active

Cleveland gets some rest now after the sweep

----------


## zaggahamma

What injury? Did stephen get injured again?

I think someone has a lebron crush whether miami or wherever that cs goes

----------


## KA24

Steph left with a sprained knee and didn't return. MRI tomorrow.

----------


## Bio-Active

SA might have a a chance

----------


## zaggahamma

without GSW 

a chance not a guarantee?

----------


## Sfla80

> without GSW
> 
> a chance not a guarantee?


Well gsw won by 30 yesterday with curry lol.

But curry definitely isn't out yet. 

Wasn't on crutches or anything when left the building yesterday. So...

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## Sfla80

Now Paul and griffin out for clippers for rest of playoffs. Count them out. Portland in damn good though when their PG (lillard? Forget his name) is on his top game

----------


## Bio-Active

> Now Paul and griffin out for clippers for rest of playoffs. Count them out. Portland in damn good though when their PG (lillard? Forget his name) is on his top game


 yeah I see Portland winning that series now

----------


## zaggahamma

> 


that means he doesnt play?

----------


## Sfla80

> that means he doesnt play?


He's out for 2 weeks I belive I read

Edit. Reevaluated in 2 weeks

----------


## zaggahamma

players droppin like flies

----------


## Sfla80

It's open now. As much as I would like to see Duncan get a ring his last season. Would be nice to see 2 completely different teams in finals

----------


## Bio-Active

> It's open now. As much as I would like to see Duncan get a ring his last season. Would be nice to see 2 completely different teams in finals


 well don't count SA out. GS needs Steph to win that series

----------


## Sfla80

> well don't count SA out. GS needs Steph to win that series


Totally agree. Was just saying in general. Besides my obvious choice of miami. Spurs AR emy choice

----------


## Bio-Active

The Heat are in a battle

----------


## Sfla80

> The Heat are in a battle


They are...but shouldn't be. 

Hated charlettes pg in college and now again lol

----------


## Bio-Active

> They are...but shouldn't be. Hated charlettes pg in college and now again lol


 wade looked bad yesterday gonna need to step it up

----------


## zaggahamma

GSW *annihilates* houston without steph

----------


## Bio-Active

> GSW annihilates houston without steph


Clearly GS can get through the next round without him as well if needed and probably will. GS will probably save him for the SA series

----------


## Sfla80

Heat might not make it  :Frown:

----------


## Bio-Active

> Heat might not make it


Well not having Bosch is hurting them. The way they have looked the last 3 games I would be surprised if the win another game. The reality is they just don't have the talent yet

----------


## Sfla80

> Well not having Bosch is hurting them. The way they have looked the last 3 games I would be surprised if the win another game. The reality is they just don't have the talent yet


Yet! :Smilie: 

Well that saying wade and Bosch stay another year

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yet! Well that saying wade and Bosch stay another year


 exactly and we will see who they pick up next year. There not going to leave the team the same next season

----------


## Proximal

Glad Miami won last night, but a bummer with Bosch and the blood clots. Maybe it's a Miami curse, didn't they lose Mourning prematurely to a rare kidney disorder?

----------


## Sfla80

> Glad Miami won last night, but a bummer with Bosch and the blood clots. Maybe it's a Miami curse, didn't they lose Mourning prematurely to a rare kidney disorder?


Yeah they did.

Rumors have it. Bosch has been cleared by his doctors but hasn't been clear by team doctor

----------


## Bio-Active

Great games last night!

----------


## zaggahamma

are KD and MW playing for OKC tonight?

----------


## Bio-Active

> are KD and MW playing for OKC tonight?


 OKC and SA are tonight

----------


## zaggahamma

i know i was asking if durant and westbrook are playing or injured

----------


## Bio-Active

> i know i was asking if durant and westbrook are playing or injured


westbrook is playing Durant might be out

----------


## zaggahamma

How do you like them apples

----------


## Bio-Active

SA looks great!

----------


## zaggahamma

130-140 points lookin like

Like to hold em under 90

----------


## Bio-Active

> 130-140 points lookin like Like to hold em under 90


 I told you pop wasn't playing all his cards in the reg season

----------


## zaggahamma

> I told you pop wasn't playing all his cards in the reg season


What did u see that was different i missed almost the first half

----------


## Bio-Active

> What did u see that was different i missed almost the first half


 he went with a small line up Duncan and Parker weren't even playing

----------


## Sfla80

Did anyone see last night's ending??

----------


## Bio-Active

> Did anyone see last night's ending??


I did and it was painful but when the game is that close there is always a risk of a call going the wrong way. Bummer for SA but I think it will motivate them for game 3.

----------


## zaggahamma

What did i miss. ...doesn't sound good

----------


## Bio-Active

There was an offensive foul call missed at the end of the game that if seen would have gave SA the final possession

----------


## Sfla80

> I did and it was painful but when the game is that close there is always a risk of a call going the wrong way. Bummer for SA but I think it will motivate them for game 3.


It makes it even worse when the NBA and the refs come out and say. We were wrong, it should have been a foul. 

Plus they didn't even address the other "at least" 2 other fouls on same play....

----------


## Bio-Active

> It makes it even worse when the NBA and the refs come out and say. We were wrong, it should have been a foul.
> 
> Plus they didn't even address the other "at least" 2 other fouls on same play....


I understand the frustration but bad calls happen. Like I said I see SA coming out motivated and blowing out OKC in game 3

----------


## zaggahamma

sound like it was a good thing i didnt watch

----------


## Bio-Active

> sound like it was a good thing i didnt watch


 nope you would have been really upset. SA still had opportunity to win even with the bad call though and blew it

----------


## Sfla80

So many things wrong in that last play. Aldredge jersey was almost pulled off of him.

The guy who shot the ball, no need to take a 3. Should have ball faked and stepped in for a mid range shot. Plenty of time

----------


## Bio-Active

> So many things wrong in that last play. Aldredge jersey was almost pulled off of him. The guy who shot the ball, no need to take a 3. Should have ball faked and stepped in for a mid range shot. Plenty of time


 and SA still had an opportunity to win the game

----------


## Sfla80



----------


## zaggahamma

Kind of sounds like that Miami heat comeback playoff or finals game when allen banged that 3 pointer fallin off the court

----------


## Bio-Active

Miami looked good again last night. I sure would like to see Miami get to the next round and play Cleveland

----------


## Proximal

Miami did play them well during the season, fingers crossed.

Nightmare scenario - Steph heals up somewhat (won't be 100% for months), plays well enough to beat what I'm hoping will be SA, but in the process reinjures it & is useless against Cleveland. F - me!

----------


## Sfla80

> Miami did play them well during the season, fingers crossed.
> 
> Nightmare scenario - Steph heals up somewhat (won't be 100% for months), plays well enough to beat what I'm hoping will be SA, but in the process reinjures it & is useless against Cleveland. F - me!


GS even without curry can still beat any team out there right now.

With that said SA, will win a series but still will be a damp good one. That series is my champion ship game.

----------


## Bio-Active

> GS even without curry can still beat any team out there right now. With that said SA, will win a series but still will be a damp good one. That series is my champion ship game.


 idk about that.... Without curry it gives both SA and Cleveland at least a chance but I think Curry will be back if SA beats OKC

----------


## RaginCajun

LeBron is tearing it up tonight!

----------


## Sfla80

Cleveland in general man.

They have been unstoppable

----------


## Proximal

I'm getting stressed - playoffs are NOT going the way I'd hoped.

----------


## Sfla80

> I'm getting stressed - playoffs are NOT going the way I'd hoped.


Half and half for me. I knew heat would go to finals but was hoping at least conf. Finals against Cleveland. 

Other then that I love this. GS lost, SA (although wanted them to win) lost.

It's very unexpected so far. 

James about to go to his 7 (?) Straight finals appearance

----------


## zaggahamma

Glad i didn't invest too much time and even missed the aldridge jersey being ripped off no harm no foul game let alone to try to prop up the made up legend of the nba almost seems like a WWE sometimes

----------


## Bio-Active

It's really looking like Cleveland is the team to beat. They are healthy. Totally different team then last year. OKC is really getting it together at the right time as well. Will be interesting to see how GS responds tonight

----------


## Sfla80

> It's really looking like Cleveland is the team to beat. They are healthy. Totally different team then last year. OKC is really getting it together at the right time as well. Will be interesting to see how GS responds tonight


I'm going for okc now.

It's kinda like when the Patriots went undefeated and lost in superbowl. 

GS won most games in history

----------


## zaggahamma

> I'm going for okc now.
> 
> It's kinda like when the Patriots went undefeated and lost in superbowl. 
> 
> GS won most games in history


yes very much like that nfl year....i actually predicted the giants winning they were the hot team

----------


## Sfla80

Ok you guys have been quiet here.

I wanna ask opinions on everyone saying NBA is fixed and making them go to game 7.

I have my opinion but want feed back first.

----------


## zaggahamma

i didnt see last nights game but i often think that refs cant suck as bad as they do sometimes so it just seems more likely ....cuz it happens way too often favoring teams calling fouls on one end for contact and not the other, etc, etc.

----------


## zaggahamma

bio always figures its part of the game...which i agree that no officiating is going to be 100% but IT HAS TO BE RARE....not the norm

----------


## Sfla80

Agreed some calls might go favored sometimes. Happens in football too.

But LeBron putting 41 up two straight games. And cavs leading parts of the game by 20-30 points. That has nothing to do with refs or anything else.

----------


## Proximal

Fvck, I thought the Cavs were dead, thanks for reviving this thread and rubbing salt in my wounds! I've been avoiding ESPN because of this. 

God, I thought "King" James was finally going to be shown as a phony & now he's given the opportunity to shine. Haven't been this pissed since Ray Allen bailed him out against SA

Got last nights game taped, but won't watch unless GS wins # 7. Don't watch any games live in fear of a stoke and/or a remote thrown through the TV.

There's been times in the past I thought games were called with an agenda in mind, wouldn't surprise me.

How much is Bogut's absence hurting them?

Did I mention I f'n hate LeBron James?

Rant over for now.

----------


## zaggahamma

He is a phony and favored IMHO 

not saying he isnt good just saying in i think theres better and been better 

Lets get this in game 7 GSW

Like i said i didn't watch it but i brought it up so ftr i think it woukd be easy to score 40 if fouls were lopsidedly called

----------


## Bio-Active

> He is a phony and favored IMHO not saying he isnt good just saying in i think theres better and been better Lets get this in game 7 GSW Like i said i didn't watch it but i brought it up so ftr i think it woukd be easy to score 40 if fouls were lopsidedly called


 honestly the way Cleveland is playing and GS injuries. I really think Cleveland has a chance of winning game seven. On top of the injuries curry just looks bad

----------


## Sfla80

Phony...come on guys be real.

Besides leading both them in almost every stat.

They guy scored 41 Teo straight games. 16 rebounds in one of those. And almost triple double last night. Think he had 11 assists. 

There is a difference between hating a player and being real about it. 

He is putting on a show right now.

I absolutely hate brady. But brady is one of the best qb of all time.

----------


## Sfla80

And zag 6 points off of free throws. So give him 34 points lol plus steals, blocks.....

----------


## Proximal

Phony is _perhaps_ a little unfair, but to the best of my recollection, the king and the self admitted greatest player in the world is typically underwhelming in the championship series he has played in and that has contributed to his team's less than ideal winning percentage in those finals. One could argue that the stats are there, but he has come up lacking in big championship games in the past.

----------


## Proximal

Sorry for coming off _grumpy_. Just finishing off a book on my basketball hero, Michael Jordan. Very complete biography, illustrates a LOT of positives, but points out some GLARING negatives. Wish I hadn't read them, he was THE LEGEND to me, now it's somewhat tarnished.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Sorry for coming off _grumpy_. Just finishing off a book on my basketball hero, Michael Jordan. Very complete biography, illustrates a LOT of positives, but points out some GLARING negatives. Wish I hadn't read them, he was THE LEGEND to me, now it's somewhat tarnished.


I was in the ski box watching them play portland the last year the bulls won the finals. I was always a big Jordan and bulls fan. I remember the blazers being ahead and everyone up there being all over me about it but the Bulls came back and won the game!

----------


## Sfla80

> Sorry for coming off grumpy. Just finishing off a book on my basketball hero, Michael Jordan. Very complete biography, illustrates a LOT of positives, but points out some GLARING negatives. Wish I hadn't read them, he was THE LEGEND to me, now it's somewhat tarnished.


What's funny is I was going to compare him too. When u said LeBron says he's the greatest.

Mike was a cocky player. I actually did not like him. (40 shots a game) but I will say he is the greatest. 

The thing is with these guys (any sport) we as fans make them this way. They call Mike the greats. James king. And so on. You would get a big ass head 9n your shoulders too if millions worshipped u.

----------


## Mp859

Lmao at you calling James a phony. 

His numbers speak for themselves. He dominates anyone and everyone on the court. Honest question. Who is better right now all around than lebron? I'm not even a fan but you cannot deny greatness.

----------


## Proximal

> I was in the ski box watching them play portland the last year the bulls won the finals. I was always a big Jordan and bulls fan. I remember the blazers being ahead and everyone up there being all over me about it but the Bulls came back and won the game!


Envious!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Envious!


 it was pretty sweet... I also have an autographed Scotty pippin jersey with the certificate of authenticity up in a frame in my game room

----------


## Proximal

> Lmao at you calling James a phony. 
> 
> His numbers speak for themselves. He dominates anyone and everyone on the court. Honest question. Who is better right now all around than lebron? I'm not even a fan but you cannot deny greatness.



No, you are right, I was too harsh. I am not great with memorizing stats though, so would have to double check my claims, but I just remember him coming up short on too many finals games, thus my statement.

A little too much under the influence of wine right now, but also not impressed with his actions in Cleveland, so won't try to elaborate.

----------


## Proximal

> it was pretty sweet... I also have an autographed Scotty pippin jersey with the certificate of authenticity up in a frame in my game room


Very cool! BTW, born & raised in Chicago, actually moved the year they drafted MJ. Saw the Bulls when they had Jerry Sloan back in the day.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Phony...come on guys be real.
> 
> Besides leading both them in almost every stat.
> 
> They guy scored 41 Teo straight games. 16 rebounds in one of those. And almost triple double last night. Think he had 11 assists. 
> 
> There is a difference between hating a player and being real about it. 
> 
> He is putting on a show right now.
> ...


Yes he is a good.player I'll never deny it and although a many ill never understand any one not liking brady lol

Of course the football deflating drama made that worse 

My football hatred has been aaron rodgers 

Im off sunday so LET'S GO WARRIORS!!!!

----------


## Proximal

Didn't watch, but wanted to congratulate Cavs fans out there. Hey, LeBron's been plays like a beast and have to give credit where credit is due! Perhaps I'll watch the games later this week to watch everything I've read about LeBron.

----------


## Sfla80

> Didn't watch, but wanted to congratulate Cavs fans out there. Hey, LeBron's been plays like a beast and have to give credit where credit is due! Perhaps I'll watch the games later this week to watch everything I've read about LeBron.


Watched first half. But looked like a great game.

Curry takes too many 3s. He was something like 4-14 on 3s.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Didn't watch, but wanted to congratulate Cavs fans out there. Hey, LeBron's been plays like a beast and have to give credit where credit is due! Perhaps I'll watch the games later this week to watch everything I've read about LeBron.


yeh congrats shamats.....lol..j/k....

did it seem like curry wasn even really into the game to anyone else...like ZERO sense of urgency or desire to win......draymond played a great game....lot of low energy it seemed....

if it wasnt for his extra 3´s cavs win by 15 

just didnt seem like a championship heart

one good thing i can say about james is I would never try any other than a dunk when he is chasing down a play...never seen him miss a block....have to be his best claim to fame ...

..well other than traveling  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

Gee - golly guess the city of Cleveland is not such a priority for LeBron, can we say Los Angeles Lakers?

----------


## zaggahamma

Is that where the pu$$y is heading now? Nice move the family again wtf cares its all bout $$$$ anyway he deserves it...best player ever right shuffle steps 4 step layups and all

----------


## Ashop

> Is that where the pu$$y is heading now? Nice move the family again wtf cares its all bout $$$$ anyway he deserves it...best player ever right shuffle steps 4 step layups and all


I have NEVER seen someone travel with the ball so much......and rarely get called for it.

----------


## Bio-Active

Amazing performance and congrats to all the cavs fans. Might get to see the rubberneck match next year

----------


## Proximal

> I have NEVER seen someone travel with the ball so much......and rarely get called for it.


As much as I loved MJ, many of his low post moves or the moves leading into his turn-around-fade-away involved moving his pivot foot.

----------


## zaggahamma

> As much as I loved MJ, many of his low post moves or the moves leading into his turn-around-fade-away involved moving his pivot foot.


never was a big fan of MJ either

Space jam was a decent movie though

i guess i feel too strongly about bball being a team sport to even want to come close to awarding someone the best....seems disrepectful in a sense

this championship was indeed super important for anyone that wants to claim that LBJ is in that league

even nicer thought? do away with conferences and sort playoffs by top 16 at the end of the season therefore imagine a finals where: spurs can play the lakers , celts can play the pacers, thunder vs. spurs, ........

notice i gave the spurs a couple scenarios  :7up:

----------


## Proximal

Alright, props to LeBron for telling his fans that he's staying in Cleveland.

Part of my gripe with him is the fact that I felt he held the franchise & his fans "hostage" with these contacts that let him opt out every year. At least the fans can breathe easy, enjoy the championship and look forward to another great year next year. 

Hey Zag, you don't like M.J.? I guess you don't like hot dogs & apple pie as well  :LOL: 

Just kidding. I can only imagine that if you weren't a Bulls fan back in the day, he must have been damn annoying year after year.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Alright, props to LeBron for telling his fans that he's staying in Cleveland. Part of my gripe with him is the fact that I felt he held the franchise & his fans "hostage" with these contacts that let him opt out every year. At least the fans can breathe easy, enjoy the championship and look forward to another great year next year. Hey Zag, you don't like M.J.? I guess you don't like hot dogs & apple pie as well  Just kidding. I can only imagine that if you weren't a Bulls fan back in the day, he must have been damn annoying year after year.


 well it's just like I am not a golden state fan. I really like that 73-9 isnt the same as when the Bulls were 72-10 winning the championship but as a sports enthusiast I give golden state the credit they deserve. I respect them as they are very talented. They will be good again next year and injuries are just part of the game. A healthy golden state team probably would have won the finals. Green getting suspended for game 5 and Cleveland winning game 5 was a huge momentum swing. I'm glad Cleveland won but the reality is that if golden state is healthy they will make another run at the title next year

----------


## Sfla80

> well it's just like I am not a golden state fan. I really like that 73-9 isnt the same as when the Bulls were 72-10 winning the championship but as a sports enthusiast I give golden state the credit they deserve. I respect them as they are very talented. They will be good again next year and injuries are just part of the game. A healthy golden state team probably would have won the finals. Green getting suspended for game 5 and Cleveland winning game 5 was a huge momentum swing. I'm glad Cleveland won but the reality is that if golden state is healthy they will make another run at the title next year


I doubt it happens. 

But top source says Durant possibly to GS.

But also Derrick rose was told by Phil Jackson they are going to try their hardest to get Durant also

----------


## Bio-Active

> I doubt it happens. 
> 
> But top source says Durant possibly to GS.
> 
> But also Derrick rose was told by Phil Jackson they are going to try their hardest to get Durant also


You doubt what happens?

----------


## Sfla80

> You doubt what happens?


That Durant goes to GS. But that's what a lot of talks are

----------


## Bio-Active

> That Durant goes to GS. But that's what a lot of talks are


gotcha i get it now

----------


## Chicagotarsier

All I can say is you REALLY think professional sports are not rigged after an NBA ref comes out and says they had meetings headed by the NBA on how to call each game and player.

Stopped watching After MJ retired the first time. 

Miss the NBA with Illegal Defense calls. Now it is thugyard carry the ball look at me I don't get called I am so awesome.

Charles Barkley would not be allowed to play in today's game.

----------


## zejj

I wonder what an nba players roid stack looks like...

----------


## Proximal

Cleveland trades for Kyle Korver - sweet move on their part if they are going to run and gun with GS.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cleveland trades for Kyle Korver - sweet move on their part if they are going to run and gun with GS.


Cleveland will out physical them again  :Smilie:  Cleveland already is in Greens head

----------


## RaginCajun

Hope the Pelicans can make some noise with Boogie and the UniBrow!

----------


## Bio-Active

Cavs are beating up NY tonight

----------


## Marsoc

Ohio baby

----------


## Sfla80

> Hope the Pelicans can make some noise with Boogie and the UniBrow!


Good first game for the two of them!

They each assisted or scored on 67 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

As Steven A. Smith said, he needs an alpha male on his team (coach or teammate) to keep him in check. I hope the best for Anthony.

----------


## Bio-Active

It's almost that time again. Cleveland slumping and San Antonio is looking solid

----------


## Sfla80

> It's almost that time again. Cleveland slumping and San Antonio is looking solid


No one talks about the spurs!!!

They are 4-0 vs cavs and warriors with a 20 point margin



But I think (well warriors mostly I think) these teams sit all there stats when they play them.

Spurs warriors tonight I believe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

> No one talks about the spurs!!!
> 
> They are 4-0 vs cavs and warriors with a 20 point margin
> 
> 
> 
> But I think (well warriors mostly I think) these teams sit all there stats when they play them.
> 
> Spurs warriors tonight I believe
> ...


I cannot believe the Warriors came back and won that game last night!

----------


## Sfla80

I missed it. Did they play starters too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

If the Bulls win tonight then Boston is in big trouble!!

----------


## Sfla80

> If the Bulls win tonight then Boston is in big trouble!!


I hate both teams.

But I'm really taking a liking to Isaiah Thomas man. He killed it this year. 

But for sure a huge upset if it happens.

I haven't seen any games. Only Facebook updates :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

> I hate both teams. But I'm really taking a liking to Isaiah Thomas man. He killed it this year. But for sure a huge upset if it happens. I haven't seen any games. Only Facebook updates :/ Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 the east is kind of a mess. Idk if there is really much difference between the 1 or 8 seed

----------


## Bio-Active

Wow the Bulls pulled it off might be an upset

----------


## Bio-Active

Interesting day in the NBA Boston wins two on the road Houston wins to go up 3-1 cavs finish there first round series Clipoers Jazz is gonna be fun

----------


## RaginCajun

Forgot about this thread and you guys!

Man, when LeBron wants to take over a game, it is hard to stop him

it should be an interesting game tonight with the Rockets and Thunder

----------


## Bio-Active

Spurs finished game 5. I look for them to finish on the road in game 6. Rockets look good too

----------


## RaginCajun

> Spurs finished game 5. I look for them to finish on the road in game 6. Rockets look good too


Spurs vs Rockets is going to be a great matchup

with Kawai on Harden, it should be entertaining to say the least.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Spurs vs Rockets is going to be a great matchup with Kawai on Harden, it should be entertaining to say the least.


 agree that match up will be fun

----------


## Bio-Active

Bulls Celtics tonight... Looking forward to this game

----------


## Bio-Active

I knew SA would finish game 6.... Will Boston finish now

----------


## Bio-Active

Clippers tonight

----------


## Sfla80

> Clippers tonight


Clippers first team to blow a series lead 5 straight years man.

I like them as a team. Shitty luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

> Clippers first team to blow a series lead 5 straight years man. I like them as a team. Shitty luck Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 ya ugly!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Good playoffs so far

----------


## Sfla80

Agreed wish I had more time to watch them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

> Agreed wish I had more time to watch them Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 should be a couple good games tonight. We will see how good Cleveland really is

----------


## Sfla80

> should be a couple good games tonight. We will see how good Cleveland really is


Cleveland is stepping up man. Looking good.

But what happened to spurs??? Or is Houston that good?

Houston does have depth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bio-Active

> Cleveland is stepping up man. Looking good. But what happened to spurs??? Or is Houston that good? Houston does have depth Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you right Cleveland looks great right now. Spurs got it done last night without Parker so let's see if they can get another one on the road

----------


## Bio-Active

Boston blew it last night!!

----------


## Bio-Active

Doesn't look like either the eastern or western conference finals will be much of a challenge

----------


## AKleX

Playoffs are really boring this year. 

Some decent games between Boston and Washington but the rest has been a disappointment.

----------


## Bio-Active

Series will probably be over tonight  :Frown:

----------


## zaggahamma

SWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP that pussy

----------


## Bio-Active

> SWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP that pussy


 I don't have a good feeling but you never know

----------


## Bio-Active

Cleveland is hitting them with there best punch so far

----------


## DocToxin8

No,no no no no NO!

(Sorry,couldn't resist you American bastards, lol)
Baseball....or is that basketball?
Nah, don't answer that.

----------


## Bio-Active

Was nice to see Cleveland get a win and not be swept

----------


## MuscleScience

The refs for the game were doing everything they could to make sure Cleveland didn't get swept. Not a good look for the NBA, especially the Technical fiasco. They were just looking to toss him and fucked it all up in the process.

----------


## Bio-Active

> The refs for the game were doing everything they could to make sure Cleveland didn't get swept. Not a good look for the NBA, especially the Technical fiasco. They were just looking to toss him and fucked it all up in the process.


 the tec would have crushed GSW. Cleveland was shooting lights out. I don't think the refs are why Cleveland won the game. Cleveland scored 49 point in q1 and 80 by half. The finally out played golden state. 16 3 pointers

----------


## MuscleScience

> the tec would have crushed GSW. Cleveland was shooting lights out. I don't think the refs are why Cleveland won the game. Cleveland scored 49 point in q1 and 80 by half. The finally out played golden state. 16 3 pointers


No I agree, just the sheer lopesideness of the officiating was annoying. The game never got into a good flow.

----------


## Bio-Active

> No I agree, just the sheer lopesideness of the officiating was annoying. The game never got into a good flow.


 for sure man one thing that sucks is in the playoffs the officiating is just bad

----------


## zaggahamma

prob while I stopped watching

its on where I work so I get paid to watch lol

made $60 ($20 on game 3 and $40 on game 5)

----------


## Bio-Active

Cavs working a Deal for Jimmy Butler and for Paul George. Boom that would be huge

----------


## Bio-Active

Its about that time again.... Who is Watching????

----------


## Bio-Active

I have to Admit as much as i like LBJ i cannot believe they have jumped all over Toronto the 1 seed 3-0

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

I watched bits of the semi-finals (at the gym, of course). Love a good game 7!
Go W

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> I have to Admit as much as i like LBJ i cannot believe they have jumped all over Toronto the 1 seed 3-0


Asshole beat mah Celtics single-handedly. They were w/o their 2 best players though, different story next year.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Tonight's game was a real nail-biter.

----------


## Bio-Active

Ugh... JR smith blew it. I knew as soon as it went into ot that GS would flip the switch. Tough game to give away for Cleveland.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Ugh... JR smith blew it. I knew as soon as it went into ot that GS would flip the switch. Tough game to give away for Cleveland.


Brutal

----------


## Proximal

This has the makings of an interesting season.

----------


## Bio-Active

> This has the makings of an interesting season.


It sure does. Talk about change ups!!!

----------


## Proximal

> It sure does. Talk about change ups!!!


I am SO relieved that Kawhi seems healthy, it’s going to make the East really fun to watch! My only regret is that now LeBron is here where I live in L.A. & I have to here about him every damn day.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I am SO relieved that Kawhi seems healthy, its going to make the East really fun to watch! My only regret is that now LeBron is here where I live in L.A. & I have to here about him every damn day.


Toronto should be great I have no idea why SA wasnt using him if he is healthy

----------


## Proximal

Bio, I was/am a physical therapist. I can’t tell you how much I tried getting info on his injury. His injury and the length of time simply made no sense at all. Flat out bizarre.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Bio, I was/am a physical therapist. I can’t tell you how much I tried getting info on his injury. His injury and the length of time simply made no sense at all. Flat out bizarre.


i know this.... He wanted oy of SA

----------


## Bio-Active

> I am SO relieved that Kawhi seems healthy, its going to make the East really fun to watch! My only regret is that now LeBron is here where I live in L.A. & I have to here about him every damn day.


I really like LBJ. Its just that he is becoming bigger then basketball. I have never really been a laker fan. I loved the Jordan era. Todays basketball seems like we are getting closer to that era. We have done pretty great teams. Unfortunately for you I doubt LA is good ng yo be great this year. My wife and I went to the movies last night and I missed the game. I saw Rondo got ejected though? Looked like he threw a punch

----------


## Proximal

> I really like LBJ. It’s just that he is becoming bigger then basketball. I have never really been a laker fan. I loved the Jordan era. Today’s basketball seems like we are getting closer to that era. We have done pretty great teams. Unfortunately for you I doubt LA is good ng yo be great this year. My wife and I went to the movies last night and I missed the game. I saw Rondo got ejected though? Looked like he threw a punch


Yeah, LeBron has grown on me, but being from Chicago & that era, I’m sensitive on the talk about MJ vs LeBron as being the GOAT. Still somewhat of a Bulls fan, but really loved the way San Antonio played as a team (Duncan era) and sided with them a bit. We eventually need a 30 for 30 episode explaining just what happened with Kawhi that drove him out in that way. 

I don’t see L.A. doing much unless GS breaks apart & L.A. signs a major talent (which I’m betting they don’t because of LeBron). My unofficial prediction is that if Klay and/or KD leaves this summer, Kawhi signs there & the dynasty continues. 

Sorry about being redundant about the PT thing, what movie did you see? We were watching baseball. 

Haven’t seen the highlights, but curious that of all the players to separate & restrain, LeBron chose his buddy, CP3.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yeah, LeBron has grown on me, but being from Chicago & that era, Im sensitive on the talk about MJ vs LeBron as being the GOAT. Still somewhat of a Bulls fan, but really loved the way San Antonio played as a team (Duncan era) and sided with them a bit. We eventually need a 30 for 30 episode explaining just what happened with Kawhi that drove him out in that way. 
> 
> I dont see L.A. doing much unless GS breaks apart & L.A. signs a major talent (which Im betting they dont because of LeBron). My unofficial prediction is that if Klay and/or KD leaves this summer, Kawhi signs there & the dynasty continues. 
> 
> Sorry about being redundant about the PT thing, what movie did you see? We were watching baseball. 
> 
> Havent seen the highlights, but curious that of all the players to separate & restrain, LeBron chose his buddy, CP3.


The new Halloween. It was ok. Not great just ok. Get the last year the bulls won the nba finals I was up in the skybox. It was the Portland Chicago game during the reg season. Seeing that starting five... jordon, Harper, pippen, Rodman and big Luke in the middle was awesome!!! I have a framed Scottie pip pen jersey on my game room too I also have the certificate of authenticity. Clearly I was a huge bull fan back then

----------


## Proximal

> The new Halloween. It was ok. Not great just ok. Get the last year the bulls won the nba finals I was up in the skybox. It was the Portland Chicago game during the reg season. Seeing that starting five... jordon, Harper, pippen, Rodman and big Luke in the middle was awesome!!! I have a framed Scottie pip pen jersey on my game room too I also have the certificate of authenticity. Clearly I was a huge bull fan back then


Will wait for on demand then, lol. I recall something about the skybox. Interesting watching sports through the years and having to compare athletes/teams. I’m starting to sound like my father & grandfather.

----------


## Proximal

B.S. suspensions. Guess they forgot what happened when Houston played in L.A. in 77, easily could have been replicated with Ingram’s idiocy. He should be out for at least 30 games.

----------


## Bio-Active

Ugh I missed it and I even watched sports center today. What happened

----------


## Proximal

> Ugh I missed it and I even watched sports center today. What happened


Fight at Lakers vs. Rockets. Got ugly, thought the suspensions on Rhondo & particularly Ingram were light.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Fight at Lakers vs. Rockets. Got ugly, thought the suspensions on Rhondo & particularly Ingram were light.


How long is Rhondo suspended

----------


## Proximal

> How long is Rhondo suspended


3 games

----------


## Proximal

Seriously. Teased on ESPN about a 10 part documentary on The Bulls final season with insane footage . . . in 2020.  :Frown:

----------


## toughspencer

What do you mean by 2020?

----------


## Proximal

> What do you mean by 2020?


The release of the documentary is in 2020. Agonizing tease, it looks INCREDIBLE.

Oh, since I haven't mentioned it in a while . . . I hate LeBron (has nothing to do with this post lol).

----------


## Bio-Active

Live this time of year with the playoffs around the corner. Who is gonna be in the eastern conference finals??

----------


## Proximal

Thinking Toronto & Milwaukee myself.

----------


## Proximal

Have I died and gone to heaven? 

LeBron not in the playoffs. 
Laker fans actually disgruntled with LeBron. 
Any GOAT discussion is DEAD to all except the moronic. 
Many pundits thinking that no major free-agent will sign with the Lakers this Summer. 
MJ makes a third comeback at 60.

----------


## Butcher78

DI Wrestling Championships on this end of the table.

----------


## Proximal

LOL. ESPN reports LeBron is even having difficulty in getting players to appear with him on "Space Jam 2".

----------


## Bio-Active

Who do you guys like this season? Lots of duos

----------


## Proximal

I hate to admit it, but the Lakers look strong. Let’s see if Kevin Love lands somewhere and has some impact.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I hate to admit it, but the Lakers look strong. Lets see if Kevin Love lands somewhere and has some impact.


Key word here is healthy..... I dont see anyone beating a healthy lakers team. However if AD or LBJ get hurt then I think the clippers would come out of the west. What do you think?

----------


## Proximal

Agreed, Kawaii is a beast, but think he has a degenerative issue with his knee.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Agreed, Kawaii is a beast, but think he has a degenerative issue with his knee.


Idk if its his knee. I thought it was his quad? Didnt he tear it years ago

----------


## Proximal

I really think its his knee. Muscle/tendon strains dont persist like this. He simply needs too much time off, its not right.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I really think its his knee. Muscle/tendon strains dont persist like this. He simply needs too much time off, its not right.


We probably will never know. Everyone has kept it totally silent

----------


## Bio-Active

Bucks vs Mavs tonight... should be a fun one to watch

----------


## Mooseman33

the heat will be a force this year.

we are back

----------


## Proximal

Always liked Jimmy Butler. 

JC, give Milwaukee a second stud and OMG.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Always liked Jimmy Butler. 
> 
> JC, give Milwaukee a second stud and OMG.


Agree butler is great and yes Milwaukee is looking great

----------


## Proximal

Nice games today. I hope James & Davis are somewhat healthy and play.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Nice games today. I hope James & Davis are somewhat healthy and play.


I think they will. One of the guys on sports center said leanord called James out. Sure hope they guard each other

----------


## Proximal

Saw JR Smith working on his shot at our gym today. Never pictured him as being so tall actually. Just like I never pictured Derrick Fischer as being so muscular.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Saw JR Smith working on his shot at our gym today. Never pictured him as being so tall actually. Just like I never pictured Derrick Fischer as being so muscular.


Is he even on a roster? Havent heard anything on him in a while

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

RIP Kobe

----------


## Proximal

> Is he even on a roster? Haven’t heard anything on him in a while


I’m thinking not. I generally just see guys off season. 

Damn, Kobe. I’ve been battling my students for so long, defending MJ as being the GOAT. Kids are going to be crushed. 

This is a shocker.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Im thinking not. I generally just see guys off season. 
> 
> Damn, Kobe. Ive been battling my students for so long, defending MJ as being the GOAT. Kids are going to be crushed. 
> 
> This is a shocker.


Yes... I am pretty upset about it. Its just unbelievable

----------


## Proximal

I saw Space Jam 23 years ago. 
MJ wears 23.
In the movie, the nba suspends its season. 
In the movie, MJ comes out of retirement & saves the nba.
MJ comes out of retirement now.
MJ plays the c-Virus one on one.
MJ kicks its ass!
You never f with MJ.
MJ is the GOAT!


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## CRicci

Lakers bout to win for Kobe , mark my words

----------


## wango

Im not really watching just reading the box-scores in the paper. I wish the Knicks can get back on track like your Lakers. 

Really surprised by the clippers losing and equally surprised that the heat is doing so well. Might watch the championship.

----------


## Bio-Active

This has been a blast watching the playoffs. Be interesting to see how the Nuggets do now vs Lakers

----------


## wango

Going to put on New Orleans vs. Miami soon. I certainly hope Zion has dropped a ton of weight so he can have a nice career.

----------


## wango

> Going to put on New Orleans vs. Miami soon. I certainly hope Zion has dropped a ton of weight so he can have a nice career.


Too heavy. This WAS a guy who could get over head-high on the rim. Really disappointed considering his age. At that weight, his knees wont last.

This is an amazing pic of Kawhis hand size . . . .

----------


## Bio-Active

Good games so far. I wonder if the Clippers can play better next game? Nets look unstoppable just dominating the Bucks!!

----------


## Bio-Active

I see the Suns sweeping the Nuggets tonight!

----------


## Bio-Active

Done deal Suns move on. 

I look for Philiy to go up 3-1 after tonights game

----------


## Bio-Active

Wow Kevin Durant went off last night. Having Harden on the floor was probably a good idea as a Decoy

----------


## Bio-Active

Well Phi showed up tonight

----------


## Bio-Active

They showed up but cant finish the game! Sheesh

----------


## wango

Interesting playoffs to say the least.

----------


## Bio-Active

Glad to see the Bucks get a win last night

----------


## Bio-Active

Its amazing how momentum can shift. When the suns went up 2-0 I thought it was over and now the series is tied 2-2

----------


## Bio-Active

Crazy now Bucks up 3-2 after starting the series 0-2

----------


## DinAZ

> Crazy now Bucks up 3-2 after starting the series 0-2


I can't even talk about it. I thought about going to a game but it was ~1k so I didn't but I told myself I'd just say screw the $ and do it if there was a game 7. I didn't expect Suns to get that far so I am happy with their season but I'm just not over the sting

----------

